# ++ What do you have incoming? 2014 Edition ++



## Crater

This is new topic for incoming purchases in 2014 year, please post your inbound goodies here 

Let me start, I have now incoming gold letter brazil bezel for now... who knows what will 2014 bring


----------



## gripmaster

hehe... nice idea.... let's give the universe a reset!
Exciting stuff coming up 2014...


----------



## starscream

YAY!!

Been checking Rakuten Global like daily.. It showed up for like a day from TIP TOP. So I jumped on it. I have had a good experience with them with my DGK 8900 earlier this year, so I went for it! ordered on the 19th.. Shipped on the 20th (yesterday) knowing Indian Customs It's going to sit there for a week maybe longer, So should get it in Jan.. praying real hard that customs goes easy on me! lol *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## yankeexpress

As they say in the infantry......Incoming!
Hope to get it before 2014, but this is the busy season for postmen and women.


----------



## Joakim Agren

starscream1017 said:


> View attachment 1318618
> 
> YAY!!
> 
> Been checking Rakuten Global like daily.. It showed up for like a day from TIP TOP. So I jumped on it. I have had a good experience with them with my DGK 8900 earlier this year, so I went for it! ordered on the 19th.. Shipped on the 20th (yesterday) knowing Indian Customs It's going to sit there for a week maybe longer, So should get it in Jan.. praying real hard that customs goes easy on me! lol *Fingers Crossed*


Well when the call has come a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do...:-d









Yeah thats a fact...:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Chrisek

Bringing over the love. Should be February.










sent with aloha


----------



## idkfa

Bezel for my DW5600C. A second DW5600C. And diamond paste to polish said DW5600Cs.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great thread Crater. 2014 definitely slowing down but not b4 kicking off the new year in style with my third titanium Frog the GWF-T1000BS









[ Casio image ]

.. then concentrating on the Rastafarian G - Shock- line, few Frogs ( as always ) few Muddys ( as always ) and perhaps a purple Ranger. That would be very cool indeed! I think that's it.


----------



## Chibatastic

Purple Rangeman for me too please


----------



## Wind_Talker

I have stopped buying Gs for quite a month or so now, I shall wait for 2014 but I guess 2014 was be alot lacklustre as compared to 2013 due to 2013 being the 30th Anniversary for casio.

Anyone has any info on what is coming out in 2014?


----------



## dhodesign

Wind_Talker said:


> I have stopped buying Gs for quite a month or so now, I shall wait for 2014 but I guess 2014 was be alot lacklustre as compared to 2013 due to 2013 being the 30th Anniversary for casio.


I hope so, so my wallet could breathe a little. 

incoming hopefully.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great thread Crater. 2014 definitely slowing down but not b4 kicking off the new year in style with my third titanium Frog the GWF-T1000BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ Casio image ]
> 
> .. then concentrating on the Rastafarian G - Shock- line, few Frogs ( as always ) few Muddys ( as always ) and perhaps a purple Ranger. That would be very cool indeed! I think that's it.


Ruby, some Rastas, some Muds... it will be a good year  Even if it won't be as many as this year. 2013 was defenetly a big year for you |>


----------



## gripmaster

Three things stuck in customs in three places all across the country now.
Can we get them home safely before midnight of the 31st?


----------



## D1cky986

Cant resist a bargain, last one from seller Menet on Rakuten, a snip at £380 !!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Ruby, some Rastas, some Muds... it will be a good year  Even if it won't be as many as this year. 2013 was defenetly a big year for you |>


Thank very much Nik. Yes indeed 2013 was truly amazing and it ain't over yer!. At least 3 more befiore New Years Eve., Should stay away from Cedric's Mastermind Frog. Boy what a watch  Luckily he's not showing this beauty all too often here. Good for me


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thumbs up for 2013 GM. All what I can say: Please sit back, enjoy and ...


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thumbs up for 2013 GM. All what I can say: Please sit back, enjoy and ...


haha no worries Tom!

#1 is only 25km away, if the letter from them arrives on monday, I am sitting in the car one minute later. (oh thats the one you know about!)
#2 is actually a magazine/catalogue, so that can arrive whenever it wants to... no nervousness here.
#3 is at the Airport in customs, thats at least a week in so this one I do expect to take until next year.

and - there's a Devastator somewhere out there with my name on it! All Hail Starscream and Joakim for having been so insistent I get one...

For now - it's still BATMAN time!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GM
#1 the most important one I know   I'm loving it


----------



## Wind_Talker

dhodesign said:


> I hope so, so my wallet could breathe a little.
> 
> incoming hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also targetting this or the olive green rangeman. Hi 5! We have got great taste  And yes, I am letting my wallet take a long break before I commit my next G 

Sent from my Nuclear Submarine


----------



## Luisão

Well I ordered at precisely a week ago to my usual watchmaker, a G-Shock GD100 (positive display). I was hoping it would arrive before the end of the year, but it seems that will not be possible.
I talked yesterday with my watchmaker, and he could not find the watch in the usual supplier and therefore, he contacted an alternative supplier to order the watch.
But, due to the period we are experiencing now, it's very likely to be any delay in shipping orders, so the more likely is that this only arrive in my hands in early January of 2014. So instead of being the last purchase of 2013, it will be the first and only of 2014, because I intend to stop buying watches, once and for all!









(photo borrowed from Google)

Regards,


----------



## kj2

G-SHOCK GW-5000-1JF


----------



## Rocat

Good Luck!



Luisão said:


> Well I ordered at precisely a week ago to my usual watchmaker, a G-Shock GD100 (positive display). I was hoping it would arrive before the end of the year, but it seems that will not be possible.
> I talked yesterday with my watchmaker, and he could not find the watch in the usual supplier and therefore, he contacted an alternative supplier to order the watch.
> But, due to the period we are experiencing now, it's very likely to be any delay in shipping orders, so the more likely is that this only arrive in my hands in early January of 2014. So instead of being the last purchase of 2013, it will be the first and only of 2014, because I intend to stop buying watches, once and for all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo borrowed from Google)
> 
> Regards,


----------



## kung-fusion

"Real Black" Frogman. Finally found one for a decent price! Needs a little TLC, but I think it will be fairly easy to clean up.


----------



## stage12m

PRW5000Y-1, been a long time g-shock user, this is gonna be my first ProTrek. wondering how well its gonna hold up compared to my G's


----------



## yankeexpress

stage12m said:


> PRW5000Y-1, been a long time g-shock user, this is gonna be my first ProTrek. wondering how well its gonna hold up compared to my G's
> 
> View attachment 1320657


It will be a great watch. One of my beaters:


----------



## idkfa

Polar FT7 for the gym:










After quickly checking its fitness functions I started looking into the timekeeping modes.


----------



## Jasabor

I ordered a GS-1150. I wanted a analogue premium G-Shock. This GIEZ looks great!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kung-fusion said:


> "Real Black" Frogman. Finally found one for a decent price! Needs a little TLC, but I think it will be fairly easy to clean up.


Very cool Kung. Loving it


----------



## ArabWatcher

Just received my first G-Shock a few hours ago.. 

I didn't know it had 2 time settings.. I set the primary to EST and the second to my hometown on the Persian gulf.. Now I don't have to take my cell phone out to tell the time in my hometown before I call my family. Absolutely love this watch!

The model I ordered is the GA110-1B


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> G-SHOCK GW-5000-1JF


Just marked; Shipped 
Of course, with Christmas it will take a few days longer.


----------



## frhoads

No watches is too harsh. How about just for your birthday and as a Christmas present to yourself ?



Luisão said:


> Well I ordered at precisely a week ago to my usual watchmaker, a G-Shock GD100 (positive display). I was hoping it would arrive before the end of the year, but it seems that will not be possible.
> I talked yesterday with my watchmaker, and he could not find the watch in the usual supplier and therefore, he contacted an alternative supplier to order the watch.
> But, due to the period we are experiencing now, it's very likely to be any delay in shipping orders, so the more likely is that this only arrive in my hands in early January of 2014. So instead of being the last purchase of 2013, it will be the first and only of 2014, because I intend to stop buying watches, once and for all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo borrowed from Google)
> 
> Regards,


----------



## 2g2gn

GA1000-1A, Mudman, GW-M5630D-1 & GA100-1A1


----------



## OCDood

I ordered a GW3500B-1A today. It had a projected delivery date of 12-31-13, but I saw on TV that UPS was catching a lot of heat over a big backlog of packages they didn't get delivered in time for Christmas, so it might be 2014 before it gets here. I'd sure like to end the year with a bang, it's probably the nicest watch I bought this year and I don't plan on buying any next year.


----------



## yankeexpress

2g2gn said:


> GA1000-1A, Mudman, GW-M5630D-1 & GA100-1A1


Which Mudman are you getting?


----------



## threejean

Just ordered a Louis Vito 8900 and a gd-x6930 Yellow Lightning, can't wait!!!


----------



## Jasabor

Hi all!

Stumbled upon this one.

View attachment 1331002

Baby-G BGW-100K ICERC

Never knew there was a Baby-G Frogman. But i felt in love with her.... What do you think of it? Nice i think.
Its a used one,but its in a nice shape. The sellers pictures are a good reference,i bought more from him and the watches on the pictures are those you get. More pictures!

View attachment 1331004


View attachment 1331005


View attachment 1331006

looks like a little nick in the caseback?

Well,now comes the waiting... I am still waiting on my GS-1150 to come. Due to the holidays,it takes a bit longer. :-(


----------



## KO_81

Have been looking for a negative G for a while to go with my GW-6900-1 and this fits the bill nicely. Looks cool, has an awesome 4 second light and looks military. Picked it up cheap too................

Google photo:


----------



## OCDood

OCDood said:


> I ordered a GW3500B-1A today. It had a projected delivery date of 12-31-13...


My watch has been sitting at the UPS sorting center 100 miles from my house since 6:48am 12-31-13 and now has a scheduled delivery date of 1-3-14.

I must have checked the UPS site 50 times today, hoping it would show it as having moved on the chance it would be delivered today, but no change as of yet. We had a little snow yesterday so I hope that doesn't delay it even more.

I've waited 3-4 weeks for watches to arrive from Russia without sweating it but the suspense is killing me on this one. o|


----------



## Buzzbait

My GW-5000 from Seiya-san is currently being held captive by customs in NYC. 

......... not that i'm anxious or anything.


----------



## yankeexpress

OCDood said:


> My watch has been sitting at the UPS sorting center 100 miles from my house since 6:48am 12-31-13 and now has a scheduled delivery date of 1-3-14.
> 
> I must have checked the UPS site 50 times today, hoping it would show it as having moved on the chance it would be delivered today, but no change as of yet. We had a little snow yesterday so I hope that doesn't delay it even more.
> 
> I've waited 3-4 weeks for watches to arrive from Russia without sweating it but the suspense is killing me on this one. o|


Me too! And the UPS warehouse is in my town only 4 miles away! I called and all ground transported parcels are locked up in a trailer that is buried in snow since New Years Eve. I will call again in the morning because I want to get my 2 GD-350 by Friday.


----------



## wrightc88

OCDood said:


> My watch has been sitting at the UPS sorting center 100 miles from my house since 6:48am 12-31-13 and now has a scheduled delivery date of 1-3-14.
> 
> I must have checked the UPS site 50 times today, hoping it would show it as having moved on the chance it would be delivered today, but no change as of yet. We had a little snow yesterday so I hope that doesn't delay it even more.
> 
> I've waited 3-4 weeks for watches to arrive from Russia without sweating it but the suspense is killing me on this one. o|


My 6900MNM has been sitting at "Inbound to Customs" since 12/29. I've never had anything there for more than a day...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## riffraff

A used GW-6900A-7 just arrived.

EL doesn't work, nor did the beeper. :think:

I tore it apart, and found that the gasket wasn't lubed and the alarm/piezo spring was stretched and bent over. :roll:

Fixed the spring, so now the beeper works, but pressing the light button sends the watch into "recovery mode" for ten minutes or so. Power indicator is on "high." An AC reset didn't help. All other functions, including radio sync, seem okay.

Any thoughts? I'm thinking either a shorted EL or a bad battery.


----------



## Buzzbait

Sounds like there's still problems inside of the case. Does that model have another spring at the face of the case?

Or maybe do a longer reset of the module. 

Or like you said, maybe a bad battery.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ricpac

Incoming... GW-M5610LG-8JF... hopefully next week!!


----------



## Mrwozza70

Just scored this for a very reasonable price on eBay...


----------



## kj2

My G-SHOCK GW-5000-1JF arrived today


----------



## GShockMe

Sorry guys. Not a G. I have another Luminox RECON incoming.


----------



## Sedi

GShockMe said:


> Sorry guys. Not a G. I have another Luminox RECON incoming.
> 
> View attachment 1332860


Looks good - what's the reason for the dial layout?

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Rocat

GShockMe said:


> Sorry guys. Not a G. I have another Luminox RECON incoming.
> 
> View attachment 1332860


Walking Speed? Interesting.


----------



## GShockMe

Sedi said:


> Looks good - what's the reason for the dial layout?
> 
> cheers, Sedi


I have more to learn, but here are listed in the product page. http://www.luminox.com/files/upload/Products/PDFs/A.8821.KM.pdf
- This watch is a simple and efficient navigation tool for land use.
- It can be used to determine bearings whenever the sun is visible. :-s
- It also offers a tachymeter scaled to measure walking speeds. :-!
- The bezel's compass rose helps to establish the wearer's position and orienteering. :think:


----------



## Sedi

GShockMe said:


> - It can be used to determine bearings whenever the sun is visible. :-s
> - It also offers a tachymeter scaled to measure walking speeds. :-!
> - The bezel's compass rose helps to establish the wearer's position and orienteering. :think:


Ah, thanks - they probably mean this method:
How to use a Watch as a Compass

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Soap

Luisão said:


> Well I ordered at precisely a week ago to my usual watchmaker, a G-Shock GD100 (positive display). I was hoping it would arrive before the end of the year, but it seems that will not be possible.
> I talked yesterday with my watchmaker, and he could not find the watch in the usual supplier and therefore, he contacted an alternative supplier to order the watch.
> But, due to the period we are experiencing now, it's very likely to be any delay in shipping orders, so the more likely is that this only arrive in my hands in early January of 2014. So instead of being the last purchase of 2013, it will be the first and only of 2014, because I intend to stop buying watches, once and for all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo borrowed from Google)
> 
> Regards,


What model is this and how much? Looks fantastic.


----------



## Sedi

Soap said:


> What model is this and how much? Looks fantastic.


The standard GD-100-1 - should be available for under 100$ (US).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## fatiredflyer

Baby G GB-6900-7B, for my wife.
We will then be a !THREE! G Shock family!!!


----------



## ohai

Just came in actually.


----------



## OCDood

So much for not buying any more watches... I saw this pre-owned G-7500 going for $30 plus $5 shipping and couldn't resist it. This is the sellers pix:










There were just too many reasons I could think of to buy it... The price was right, I like the squares best, it's a discontinued model, has the CR2025 battery, vibration alarm, and I've always wanted a Casio with the data entry feature and this has it.

I talked to the seller and he said he's only had it 3-4 years, that it works fine but his wife bought him another G for Christmas and he didn't need 2 watches.


----------



## Buzzbait

My GW-5000 has been released from purgatory!!!!!!......... Error, I mean US Customs!!!!

It could arrive tomorrow morning. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yankeexpress

UPS released the Hostages! Been holding them in a warehouse only 4 miles from me since New Years Eve. Then we had a big snow storm. Good excuse I guess. Very frustrating, but they arrived tonight in -16F. Took a bit to warm them up, but they work as they should and darn glad to add them to the G madness here.

GD-350-8 & GD-350-1B, both the more common Vibe Alarm variations.


----------



## wrightc88

Buzzbait said:


> My GW-5000 has been released from purgatory!!!!!!......... Error, I mean US Customs!!!!
> 
> It could arrive tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


How long was your wait? I have a GDX6900MNM sitting in Chicago Customs since 12/29. They must be really backed up or something.


----------



## cedric

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thank very much Nik. Yes indeed 2013 was truly amazing and it ain't over yer!. At least 3 more befiore New Years Eve., Should stay away from Cedric's Mastermind Frog. Boy what a watch  Luckily he's not showing this beauty all too often here. Good for me


Your wish is my command Tom.. kekeke!!!


----------



## OCDood

wrightc88 said:


> How long was your wait? I have a GDX6900MNM sitting in Chicago Customs since 12/29. They must be really backed up or something.


I've had watches sit at the Bethpage, NY or Kearny, NJ. sorting center for up to 10 days. Searching Google for "Kearny, NJ. sorting center" brings up over 55,000 results from people distraught because their watches have been sitting there so long.

The few times I've had something come through Chicago it usually only took a couple days at most.


----------



## Maine

I've just ordered one of these. Haven't seen a style like this for about 35 years! Lots more colour variants at the new products link.

New Products - Watches - CASIO


----------



## OCDood

A GW-M5600BC Combi Bracelet for my GW-M5610.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... arrived yesterday. My 2nd lightning yellow Frogman


----------



## koiom

Just took delivery of a DW-8110 in great condition (thanks stergios)
I've had my heart set on one of these old school gems for a while but most of the ones on the Bay are pretty beat up.
Super happy with this one

Sellers pic


----------



## Buzzbait

The resin looks to be in very nice condition!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisek

Very jealous! Very happy you got some gundam love!

sent with aloha


----------



## koiom

Yeah the resin looks in top nick!

I've been lusting after a bit of Gundam action for quite a while so I was super happy to find a good one, and luckily it wasn't CONUS only!


----------



## ohai

My first frogman! Just ordered it. Edit: whoops, posted the wrong frog.








Sorry for the bad quality picture. I'll take better ones when the watch arrives.


----------



## V1nc3nt

I want a DnR black version with reasonable price. Still looking for it


----------



## Shocker

Signed Eminem!


----------



## riffraff

Maine said:


> I've just ordered one of these. Haven't seen a style like this for about 35 years! Lots more colour variants at the new products link.
> 
> New Products - Watches - CASIO


Interesting. No lume, though, right?


----------



## kung-fusion

Another "Japan S" caseback DW-5600C showed up on ebay! And no one seemed to notice, or care. Only two bids, and I won it at $47. I think people were turned off by the problems with the watch: old glued together bezel, scratch on crystal, and a mysterious giant number "80" crudely engraved on the caseback by the previous owner.

But... Japan S! And 901 version... My other Japan S is a 691 version, so now I will have both versions of the Japan S caseback. Now, I thought that would NEVER happen.

The question now... leave it as it is, or try to sand off the "80". I am thinking it is engraved too deeply, and it is an interesting part of the watch's story, so maybe I will leave it. I will have to see it in person first. 1980 is the year I was born, so that is kind of cool.


----------



## Piowa

kung-fusion said:


> The question now... leave it as it is, or try to sand off the "80".


I would leave it. As you said it is a part of watch history.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chibatastic

I've got *INCOMING!!!!!!!
*


----------



## BrendanSilent

not a G, but im excited nonetheless.

sapphire crystal, miyota auto, 4oclock crown, old school pilot look, im dyin waiting for it and i just paid 5 minutes ago


----------



## discodave

Waiting on this one.


----------



## gripmaster

discodave said:


> Waiting on this one.
> 
> View attachment 1339812


NICE! looks like a good Disco-G !


----------



## discodave

gripmaster said:


> NICE! looks like a good Disco-G !


I think it'll bring out the blue in my eyes


----------



## gripmaster

Chibatastic said:


> I've got *INCOMING!!!!!!!
> *


HEHEHEHEHE...

good one!

I do too! but it is not incoming per se, more like waiting to be brought home to the shire.....
seems a bit pointless, since that MT-G has arrived I can hardly imagine ever wearing any other watch in the next, say, 10 years or so... but that may also be the first 24 hours amazement...


----------



## gripmaster

discodave said:


> I think it'll bring out the blue in my eyes


You can be Walter Mitty, then!


----------



## discodave

gripmaster said:


> You can be Walter Mitty, then!


Or Derek Zoolander!


----------



## raceclawt

Received this one faster than expected this morning:nice piece!


----------



## Crater

gripmaster said:


> HEHEHEHEHE...
> 
> good one!
> 
> I do too! but it is not incoming per se, more like waiting to be brought home to the shire.....
> seems a bit pointless, since that MT-G has arrived I can hardly imagine ever wearing any other watch in the next, say, 10 years or so... but that may also be the first 24 hours amazement...


The new watch amazement lasts for around 10 days for me when I get new watch, that's how long I usually wear new one until I change it. Is it diffrent with you?


----------



## gripmaster

Crater said:


> The new watch amazement lasts for around 10 days for me when I get new watch, that's how long I usually wear new one until I change it. Is it diffrent with you?


there's no rules for that... I have an unpredictable behaviour in that way. I rarely wear the same G for an entire day, let alone a few days in a row. almost never happens... MT-G is firmly defending its place right now, though!


----------



## ohai

Just found these two lonely watches in Macy's. Couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Chrisek

Got one pelican 1495 yesterday










Ordered another today 

sent with aloha


----------



## gripmaster

Chrisek said:


> Got one pelican 1495 yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered another today
> 
> sent with aloha


Hate to tell you that, but you're missing a G-Shock there.... better run around the house maybe you can catch the thief!
just leave the open case here with me, I'll make sure it stays intact!


----------



## Chrisek

gripmaster said:


> Hate to tell you that, but you're missing a G-Shock there.... better run around the house maybe you can catch the thief!
> just leave the open case here with me, I'll make sure it stays intact!


Thanks grip! I actually set aside the watch the night before wearing it. That slot is for the Rising Red Frog 

sent with aloha


----------



## gripmaster

Chrisek said:


> Thanks grip! I actually set aside the watch the night before wearing it. That slot is for the Rising Red Frog
> 
> sent with aloha


I still say you take a good look in the backyard whil I keep the case safely with me in your STI with the engine running, in case I need to drive them to safety real fast, in bavaria for example... can I have some gas money for that please, again, purely by precaution....


----------



## Crater

gripmaster said:


> I still say you take a good look in the backyard whil I keep the case safely with me in your STI with the engine running, in case I need to drive them to safety real fast, in bavaria for example... can I have some gas money for that please, again, purely by precaution....


If gripmaster prooves himself unreliable to guard the g-shocks and few more will go missing under his surveilance, I volunteer to replace him. I can asure you not as many will dissapear under my watch :-d


----------



## gripmaster

Crater said:


> If gripmaster prooves himself unreliable to guard the g-shocks and few more will go missing under his surveilance, I volunteer to replace him. I can asure you not as many will dissapear under my watch :-d


"..... under your watch." ..... really.... that's what you come up with to convince our friend the Emperor of the Hawaiian Tropical Republic of volcanic Froggyness?

Highly doubt that you have the credibility or even just competence to guard the valuable case of his highness. I suggest we test you by letting you polish the wheels of the motorized vehicle in which I plan to make my get-away, or what I meant was in which I will be safeguarding the precious objects....

also you have no time, you have a photo contest to win, dont forget!


----------



## James142

gripmaster said:


> I rarely wear the same G for an entire day, let alone a few days in a row. almost never happens... MT-G is firmly defending its place right now, though!


I love my new MT-G and wore it for three days in a row, also unusual for me. That felt like enough for now because the thing is so bling-tastic that it was almost TOO much, like staring into the sun, but in a good way. 










So I decided to wear my blue 1100 today to get a little "shade," as it were. Ahh, nice and cool.










I'm not sure you will have the same experience, since yours is black, but you never know. The MT-G is an intense piece!

As far as what I have incoming, I think I'm good for now. Just thought I'd comment on the "how long to wear a new watch" phenomenon. 

Cheers, and enjoy your new beast!


----------



## Crater

gripmaster said:


> "..... under your watch." ..... really.... that's what you come up with to convince our friend the Emperor of the Hawaiian Tropical Republic of volcanic Froggyness?
> 
> Highly doubt that you have the credibility or even just competence to guard the valuable case of his highness. I suggest we test you by letting you polish the wheels of the motorized vehicle in which I plan to make my get-away, or what I meant was in which I will be safeguarding the precious objects....
> 
> also you have no time, you have a photo contest to win, dont forget!


:-d:-d I should have wrote ''no pun intended'', it came out a bit weird now that you mention it...

I would be more then happy to polish the rims, but who knows what I will do down there, maybe by accident let the air out of tyres, making you unable to do the get away part?

Best to just leave you out of this story, Chris gives me the box, to guard it, and then we meet at some secret dark place, totally unrelated to this g-shock guarding story of course.


----------



## gripmaster

James142 said:


> I love my new MT-G and wore it for three days in a row, also unusual for me. That felt like enough for now because the thing is so bling-tastic that it was almost TOO much, like staring into the sun, but in a good way.
> So I decided to wear my blue 1100 today to get a little "shade," as it were. Ahh, nice and cool.
> I'm not sure you will have the same experience, since yours is black, but you never know. The MT-G is an intense piece!
> As far as what I have incoming, I think I'm good for now. Just thought I'd comment on the "how long to wear a new watch" phenomenon.
> Cheers, and enjoy your new beast!


Thanks, the beast is still dominating the house! awesome!
Not ready to get bored with it, but may force myself to switch to something completely different tomorrow at least for some hours...
aviator is good switch from you silver shiny machine.... blue one is actually very cool!
my anniversary MT-G kind of feels like Aviator only so much more massive.... 
but the get along just fine, look here:


----------



## gripmaster

Crater said:


> :-d:-d I should have wrote ''no pun intended'', it came out a bit weird now that you mention it...
> 
> I would be more then happy to polish the rims, but who knows what I will do down there, maybe by accident let the air out of tyres, making you unable to do the get away part?
> 
> Best to just leave you out of this story, Chris gives me the box, to guard it, and then we meet at some secret dark place, totally unrelated to this g-shock guarding story of course.


I hear you brother... gotta be more discreet or the prince of darkness will be alarmed and we get no case or Gs at all but an empty soda can thrown at us... dark parking lot is my middle name... I'll set my blackest G to Hawaiian time zone and GO!


----------



## James142

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1340827


That's it. I'm getting a new camera! ;-)


----------



## Crater

I think this is great photo for our forum/hobby... Just change the UPS with DHL/Fedex/local postman etc.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Actually have a phone with a decent camera now, figured I post a pic of my Riseman.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

raceclawt said:


> Received this one faster than expected this morning:nice piece!
> 
> View attachment 1340337


Big congrats raceclawt. Looking really good. Have 2 squares incoming and one of them rather unexpected 









[ internet image ]


----------



## GShockMe

Got the two that are on my wishlist forever. GW2000 is on the way from Japan. And if nothing goes wrong, I'll have white Dee & Ricky soon.








( https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/first-qnd-shots-my-gw-2000-a-246198-3.html )
Fantastic pic by Sedi. This pic and his endorsement of this watch make me want one real bad (he posted the lume shot against Eco-Zilla BTW). Though the functions should be the same as GS1300B, I think the lume beats GIEZ.


----------



## OCDood

A like new, pre-owned Casio SGW100B-3V I picked up for $14 plus $2.92 shipping. b-) I saw one like it about this time last year after not wearing a watch in about 10 years, it's what initially got me interested in watches and I'm now just getting one.










It was going for $11 this afternoon with just 1 bid, so I set my alarm for the end of bidding, took a nap, got up and watched 3 people bid it up at .50 increments to $13.50, and snatched it up in the last 5 seconds. :-d

The combi-bracelet for my GW-M5610 is in Chicago now too, so they both should be here this week.


----------



## gripmaster

OCDood said:


> A like new, pre-owned Casio SGW100B-3V I picked up for $14 plus $2.92 shipping. b-) I saw one like it about this time last year after not wearing a watch in about 10 years, it's what initially got me interested in watches and I'm now just getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was going for $11 this afternoon with just 1 bid, so I set my alarm for the end of bidding, took a nap, got up and watched 3 people bid it up at .50 increments to $13.50, and snatched it up in the last 5 seconds. :-d
> 
> The combi-bracelet for my GW-M5610 is in Chicago now too, so they both should be here this week.


Bravo! Good one! We shall be expecting some live pictures of this, of course....


----------



## OCDood

gripmaster said:


> Bravo! Good one! We shall be expecting some live pictures of this, of course....


To be sure. He said he had it less than a year, got a Suunuto, and didn't need it anymore.

The second watch I've bought this month from somebody who only needs 1 watch. ;-)


----------



## riffraff

OCDood said:


> To be sure. He said he had it less than a year, got a Suunuto, and didn't need it anymore.
> 
> The second watch I've bought this month from somebody who only needs 1 watch. ;-)


"One watch?" What type of people be these? :think:


----------



## gripmaster

OCDood said:


> To be sure. He said he had it less than a year, got a Suunuto, and didn't need it anymore.
> 
> The second watch I've bought this month from somebody who only needs 1 watch. ;-)


Where do you FIND these people???
Just ONE watch... Cant you at least TRY to come up with a realistic story ?

Haha... 
I can talk... Until 14 months ago, I was one of those poor "my iphone has the time, I dont need a watch "-people!! Glad I healed THAT problem.
Now I've got different demons to chase, entirely...


----------



## Mediocre

I gave up reading all of the "Ironman vs. G-Shock" threads, so I have both on the way now. I needed a good active watch anyway, and the different styles will be handy. Maybe one day I can do a comparison thread.


----------



## OCDood

gripmaster said:


> Where do you FIND these people???
> Just ONE watch... Cant you at least TRY to come up with a realistic story ?


I just lucked out on this one. I was searching Google and ebay for this model this morning and happened on the sale at the last 6-7 hours of it. He had pix of it in all it's different modes and has already shipped it off this evening within 3 hours of the end of bidding and sent me the tracking #. :-!

The people I bought my G-7500, and my G-7900MS, from were one watch guys too.


----------



## kung-fusion

gripmaster said:


> Where do you FIND these people???
> Just ONE watch... Cant you at least TRY to come up with a realistic story ?
> 
> Haha...
> I can talk... Until 14 months ago, I was one of those poor "my iphone has the time, I dont need a watch "-people!! Glad I healed THAT problem.
> Now I've got different demons to chase, entirely...


I was like that too

Actually, I would wear the same Timex for 4 years and then complain about having to spend $10 to replace the band. What a waste of money!

Ah was I ever so young? Wait... That was only 2009! what happened to me? How did I get to the point (in just a few years no less) that I would say "$1400 for a digital watch? Sounds great take my money."


----------



## GShockMe

Mediocre said:


> I gave up reading all of the "Ironman vs. G-Shock" threads, so I have both on the way now. I needed a good active watch anyway, and the different styles will be handy. Maybe one day I can do a comparison thread.
> View attachment 1343940


I like the look of this Ironman. Which model is it? Please review it when it arrives. Does it use two batteries for analog and digital? Does digital time and analog hands in sync? Can it use with other band?


----------



## Frans53

Omg, just bought myself a few days back a M5610BC and she's so new and I'm allready so old...
Couldn't resist to buy this just serviced oldie too because I'm a vintage lover :-d

I'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddict, etc....

(sellers image)









The waiting has started...

Greetings ;-)


----------



## Crater

Frans53 said:


> Omg, just bought myself a few days back a M5610BC and she's so new and I'm allready so old...
> Couldn't resist to buy this just serviced oldie too because I'm a vintage lover :-d
> 
> I'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddictI'manaddict, etc....
> 
> (sellers image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting has started...
> 
> Greetings ;-)


Your first and your second g-shock are both squares... seems like you have choosen your favourite 

I would advise you order new bezel from brazil seller on ebay, it usually takes 1month+ to arrive, so it's there if you need one.


----------



## Frans53

Crater said:


> Your first and your second g-shock are both squares... seems like you have choosen your favourite
> 
> I would advise you order new bezel from brazil seller on ebay, it usually takes 1month+ to arrive, so it's there if you need one.


Just 2 generations and 1 to go (starts with a 5 and ends with an f) 

Thnx Crater for your advice!

Greetings ;-)


----------



## computer_freak

Nice one Frans! It's the one from Belgium right? Looks like you were faster than me.

Have fun with the watch!


----------



## Mediocre

GShockMe said:


> I like the look of this Ironman. Which model is it? Please review it when it arrives. Does it use two batteries for analog and digital? Does digital time and analog hands in sync? Can it use with other band?


Model # is T5K403
I will gladly offer a review of both it and the G-Shock. I am excited about both . I have not found loads of details in my searches. It takes one battery according to what I have seen. I do believe you can swap the strap out.


----------



## Frans53

computer_freak said:


> Nice one Frans! It's the one from Belgium right? Looks like you were faster than me.
> 
> Have fun with the watch!


Thnx Computer_freak!
Yes that's the one, I've made an offer but didn't thought of any reaction on it...

mvg ;-)


----------



## Javiol

Just received Eminem and Haze G's. 
Maybe in the next days arrive Burton and Undefeated too!


----------



## computer_freak

Just ordered my second G-Shock: GW-M5610BC! Always wanted a 5600, and this watch has great value for money. Double the price of a DW-5600E but you get the sweet bracelet, inverted display, atomic, solar, auto-light, multi-alarms, world-time and better stopwatch + timer.

And if I ever get bored with it, I can just pop the 3159 module in a GW-5000 and create a faux GW-5000B!

I'll stop rattling for now. Took me months to decide which G-Shock to get next, so I'm very happy that I finally made a decision!


----------



## Frans53

Gefeliciteerd (congratulations)!

mvg


----------



## eliz

I was never into Gs but I thought I needed a watch that wasn't afraid to get dirty.
So after a couple of months of looking around through all the limited editions, I decided on this









LOVE the looks of that Olive green + nato strap combi.
It should arrive in a week or two now!


----------



## Shocker

GShockMe said:


> I like the look of this Ironman. Which model is it? Please review it when it arrives. Does it use two batteries for analog and digital? Does digital time and analog hands in sync? Can it use with other band?


Most Timex ana/digi watches use one battery, CR2016 or CR2025, for example. The digital seconds window does not sync with the analog second hand unless you set it accordingly. It looks like you could swap out the band but it would be difficult to get something to fit the curvature of the case perfectly. To me, G-Shocks are a completely different world than a Timex. Just my opinion; I've sold both brands for 6 years.


----------



## Piowa

Been seriously thinking about MTF-117D-2AV









but it is very hard to get in Europe. 
Any ideas, my friends? Thanks a lot.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Piowa said:


> Been seriously thinking about MTF-117D-2AV
> 
> but it is very hard to get in Europe.
> Any ideas, my friends? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Interesting, google search doesn't show much about it... is it new model or just limited to certain markets?

Nice design, the date ''complication'' is very inovative


----------



## Mrwozza70

I've been eyeing up khaki green's for a while. Finally pushed the button on one of these...










Not sure if it's truly limited edition or just hard to find and expensive... but I wanted a King too so one of those two birds one stone moments.


----------



## Javiol

When you start in the G's world, it is very difficult to stop.


----------



## OCDood

A new with tags pre-owned DW-5600EG-9:










Don't worry, I'm not going to say I bought this one from somebody who just needed one watch. This person is a fellow forum member and I'm pretty sure he has more than one. :-d

Got a good deal on it too. :-!


----------



## harald-hans

@eliz

Can you please tell me the exact model-nr. ?

Thank you ...


----------



## Piowa

harald-hans said:


> @eliz
> Can you please tell me the exact model-nr. ?
> Thank you ...


*It is DW-6901UD-3ER*


----------



## harald-hans

Thank you very much ... :-!


----------



## postur

EFA-133D inbound

I don't have any stainless steel, analog-digital watches, so obviously I have to have at least one lol


----------



## Ant29

Finally got my first gshock









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reloko

I just clicked the button for this one. It's going to be my 5th G Shocks in three months. Reading this forum is killing
my wallet 










Now, let the waiting begins...Japan to Colorado...


----------



## gripmaster

Reloko said:


> I just clicked the button for this one. It's going to be my 5th G Shocks in three months. Reading this forum is killing
> my wallet
> 
> Now, let the waiting begins...Japan to Colorado...


I recommend online-shopping... that way: no wallet action at all... it's all electronic! wonderful!


----------



## Rocat

gripmaster said:


> I recommend online-shopping... that way: no wallet action at all... it's all electronic! wonderful!


Me to Wife: "But Honey, I didn't spend any money, I used PayPal, no worries"

Wife: Look of Death in her Eyes

Me: "I........Love you.....Honey"

Kids: "Mommy, what did you do with Daddy?"


----------



## jumpstat

Managed to secure a NIB King G Orange version and also a BA-110-7A3 baby-g for the missus.


----------



## donjuan856570

I have my white Dee and Ricky coming in this afternoon. I was able to buy it off this fairly clueless young lady on a site called Poshmark for 285.00. I'd say I got a heck of a deal, considering how rare/price hiked they are online.








What do you guys think? Good price?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## discodave

This will be delivered today:


----------



## computer_freak

Got my M5610BC-1ER. Super excited about it, amazing watch.... but they didn't ship the G-Shock tin. Only a cheap cardboard Casio Classics box (the carbon-fiber-look one). The ad says "Official G-Shock Presentation Packaging" and eBay says "New with tags: A brand-new, unused, unworn and undamaged item in the original packaging (such as the original box or bag) and/or with the original tags attached".

Now I'm not one of those enthusiast that want everything to be 100% perfect, especially as this is not a collaboration model or other form of limited edition, but I just really like the G-Shock tin. And it wasn't a cheap watch either.

I somewhat don't know what to do right now. I just want to wear the watch and forget about this, but I will be reminded of it every time I open my closet and see that ugly cardboard box. The last thing I want to do is send everything back.


----------



## donjuan856570

Well she came in today and she is an absolute beauty








Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDood

computer_freak said:


> Now I'm not one of those enthusiast that want everything to be 100% perfect, especially as this is not a collaboration model or other form of limited edition, but I just really like the G-Shock tin. And it wasn't a cheap watch either.
> 
> I somewhat don't know what to do right now. I just want to wear the watch and forget about this, but I will be reminded of it every time I open my closet and see that ugly cardboard box. The last thing I want to do is send everything back.


When I bought my used G7500 off ebay the guy had it pictured sitting in the tin but didn't send it. I wrote him, and had him dead to rights, but he apologized and said he just wanted to get a good picture of it, should have mentioned the tin wasn't included, and it seemed like a good idea at the time. He seemed sincere, and I didn't want to send mine back either, so I just told him I could live with that and gave him positive feedback with no mention of it.

I keep my solar powered G's in the window so when I'm not wearing it I keep it in one of theirs. Mine wasn't new like yours though, so I can see where you'd be teed-off about it.


----------



## computer_freak

OCDood said:


> When I bought my used G7500 off ebay the guy had it pictured sitting in the tin but didn't send it. I wrote him, and had him dead to rights, but he apologized and said he just wanted to get a good picture of it, should have mentioned the tin wasn't included, and it seemed like a good idea at the time. He seemed sincere, and I didn't want to send mine back either, so I just told him I could live with that and gave him positive feedback with no mention of it.
> 
> I keep my solar powered G's in the window so when I'm not wearing it I keep it in one of theirs. Mine wasn't new like yours though, so I can see where you'd be teed-off about it.


Thank you for your reply. I just emailed them about it, where I politely ask them to send the tin to me. I got it off eBay new, from whats looks like a brick-and-mortar store that also sells watches online. For the picture they used the stock Casio catalogue image. Luckily I have the whole feedback and rating thing to use as a power-play, but I hope that it doesn't come that far.

Let's just stay positive! And it will all be good.


----------



## Chrisek

Finally getting a Globe. From a fellow WIS!










My first G-Lide square.
My first red screen. 
My first combi. Unless MT-G counts (?)

sent with aloha


----------



## Crater

Congrats Chris, one of the best looking modern squares  The red LCD looks great with all black resin


----------



## TACK

Just ordered a GW6900!


----------



## GShockMe

Chrisek said:


> Finally getting a Globe. From a fellow WIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first G-Lide square.
> My first red screen.
> My first combi. Unless MT-G counts (?)
> 
> sent with aloha


Dang.. I was lurking that sale for days. But decided not to pull the trigger because of its hard to read display (had one before but sold it). And my decision to go analog only. Congratulations! Chris. GLOBE is one of the best looking G, IMO. I think it looks better with its original wide band.


----------



## jamie007

I finally decided to grab a Pro Trek PRW2500-1. I've been on the fence with about 3 or 4 models for a while now. I own several Gs, but this will be my first Pro Trek. I can't wait... Should be here Wednesday. :-d
As usual... Thanks for all of the great info and pictures around here... You guys are awesome!!

http://www.casio-usa.com/products/Watches/PRO_TREK/PRW2500-1/


----------



## deathmasx




----------



## Kev55

donjuan856570 said:


> I have my white Dee and Ricky coming in this afternoon. I was able to buy it off this fairly clueless young lady on a site called Poshmark for 285.00. I'd say I got a heck of a deal, considering how rare/price hiked they are online.
> View attachment 1348987
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Good price?


...great price, I actually prefer this white version to the raved about black version.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Finally getting a Globe. From a fellow WIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first G-Lide square.
> My first red screen.
> My first combi. Unless MT-G counts (?)
> 
> sent with aloha


Very very nice


----------



## Reloko

Reloko said:


> I just clicked the button for this one. It's going to be my 5th G Shocks in three months. Reading this forum is killing
> my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let the waiting begins...Japan to Colorado...


I got it yesterday!!! It's fast delivery, it took only six days - Japan to Denver.

I love it!!!















I really appreciate the short note.

All I can say is this watch have a high quality feel and I like the smell too

Thanks everyone...for having me decide what to collect.


----------



## Mediocre

First G-Shock and first Ironman (in probably 18 years) arrived together today


----------



## ohai

Found a GW-200ms 2422 new in box! Can't wait until this arrives.


----------



## cedric

Finally got my hands on this


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice chai & cedric


----------



## Buzzbait

Mediocre said:


> First G-Shock and first Ironman (in probably 18 years) arrived together today
> 
> View attachment 1355459


It looks like your Ironman has the same display as one of my old Ironmen (Ironmans?).


----------



## kung-fusion

cedric said:


> Finally got my hands on this
> View attachment 1357178
> 
> 
> View attachment 1357179


Wow, these are so hard to get in good condition. They were released in 2002, when a lot of people stopped caring about G-shocks as collectibles, and so people used them. They had a clear coat on the resin that was prone to peeling, and the whale on the keeper was prone to falling off. Mint examples of this watch were selling for nearly $2000 not too long ago, due to their rarity. At one time it was considered one of the rarest and most expensive Frogman ever made (recent titanium atomics and collabs like the Murakami and Mastermind have since overtaken it in price)


----------



## jamie007

*I absolutely love it!!!! *:-d


----------



## Chrisek

cedric said:


> Finally got my hands on this
> View attachment 1357178
> 
> 
> View attachment 1357179


Seriously Cedric, you just don't stop with amazing purchases. :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## cedric

Hi kung, you are right, I really had a hard time finding one. Seller listed is as unworn, and indeed it was when it finally arrived. Happy to have fulfilled the want.



kung-fusion said:


> Wow, these are so hard to get in good condition. They were released in 2002, when a lot of people stopped caring about G-shocks as collectibles, and so people used them. They had a clear coat on the resin that was prone to peeling, and the whale on the keeper was prone to falling off. Mint examples of this watch were selling for nearly $2000 not too long ago, due to their rarity. At one time it was considered one of the rarest and most expensive Frogman ever made (recent titanium atomics and collabs like the Murakami and Mastermind have since overtaken it in price)


----------



## cedric

Cheers Chris. I am looking forward to your unboxing in Apr :-!



Chrisek said:


> Seriously Cedric, you just don't stop with amazing purchases. :beer:
> 
> sent with aloha


----------



## postur

Getting a new DW-5030C since I sold my first one, and really regret selling it ......


----------



## xevious

^ I'll probably buy a used one later this year, when the fervor is but a murmur and some good prices are to be had. It is _very nice_ (finally saw one in person).

I just picked up a MIMB Riseman. My first and only Riseman. Glad own one now that it is discontinued, and especially this all-black edition. I now have the MIMB trio--Gulfman, Mudman, Riseman. I'll have to take a group photo sometime soon.


----------



## OCDood

A bracelet for my GW-3500B. 

I didn't think I could bring myself to pay for a bracelet that cost within a few dollars of the watch, but figured I'd be better off improving a watch I already owned, and end up wearing it more, than if I bought another watch that more than likely after a few days would just end up sitting with the other 100 I already own and seldom wear.

Of them all I wear my DW-5600E most.


----------



## jamie007

*And now for the fun part... !!*


----------



## ohai

Forgot its tax return time. Picked up a mint Frogman(black spots) with box and manual:


----------



## bgomez

A G-9300 or a GWX-5600. I kinda' have a 1G/year quota


----------



## Jasabor

Hi all!

Ordered a DW-5600MS









Still waiting for the GS-1150 to arrive. The seller claims he shipped the watch,but i did not received it yet. Ordered it on december 21. He messed up with the trackingnumber. Witch is the same as a watch i ordered last october. I explained it,but no reaction so far. I going to claim a refund.

In the main time,i got myself a Lightning Yellow!


----------



## ohai

Mail Arrived!

































































Sorry for so many photos, i may be a little excited ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

2 great additions @ohai. Well done. Very glad it worked out well for you . Enjoy!


----------



## ohai

Thanks again Deepsea_dweller, for the help and kind words. I will certainly enjoy them, cheers


----------



## computer_freak

Just picked up my Eminem at a local shop. Very happy with it. Probably not going to wear it until I start wearing short sleeves because of the gigantic size (on my wrist).

The strange thing is that the box is cardboard, not PU leather. I have to be very careful with it not to damage it. For instance, the tape used to attach the receipt to the box left (very tiny) adhesive residue. I'm sure bumping the box into something will leave marks on it. Which is strange, as it doesn't fit with the G-Shock mindset.


----------



## ricardomfs

hello my friends

have two babes incoming a gw-m5610, and a very very used dw-5900, that don´t no if i will manage to restore, but i´ll try.
if someone now´s, can this glass on the dw-5900 be repaired?

dw-5900


gw-m5610, every one nows this one, but one more pic



cheers to all
Ricardo


----------



## Piowa

Just ordered MTF-117D-2 from Turkish site. There is no English version, I don't speak Turkish at all and google translate sucks, so fingers crossed.









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## raceclawt

Since some weeks i'm watching the Seiko section on WUS and decided to buy this one new!Crazy that i know nothin' about this brand and automatic watch so i ll try to discover more and have fun when this one will arrive:


----------



## discodave

Will be delivered today


----------



## Crater

raceclawt said:


> Since some weeks i'm watching the Seiko section on WUS and decided to buy this one new!Crazy that i know nothin' about this brand and automatic watch so i ll try to discover more and have fun when this one when it ll arrive:
> 
> View attachment 1363084


Good choice  Can't go wrong with Monster.

Let me know if you have any questions about Seiko or movement, I would be glad to help with my little knowledge as I have |>


----------



## raceclawt

Crater said:


> Good choice  Can't go wrong with Monster.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions about Seiko or movement, I would be glad to help with my little knowledge as I have |>


Many,many thanks Crater!I'll probably explode by PM's your email box so : ))


----------



## Crater

raceclawt said:


> Many,many thanks Crater!I'll probably explode by PM's your email box so : ))


:-d

I'm sure will like it when it arrives. These Seiko automatics have really quality feel when you have it in your hands, no wonder they are so popular.

And this probably won't be your only Seiko you will buy this year


----------



## RandomDroyd

These two Watches are being delivered today for me;





The Photos above are Sample Pics (courtesy of Google) and are not my Watches. I'll try and upload those as soon as I can though.


----------



## ricardomfs

...one more incoming, found this one at an amazing price, used, but completly new, unfortunetly no box, and no snickers but a very cool watch.



cheers to all
Ricardo


----------



## jixxxer

Got my yellow 30th ann. GDX, Monday, and now I have the G7900A-4 coming In next week. 5 G's in a month,,,,,,,,,I really need to stay off the internet and off this site! LOL


----------



## Araragi

Planned to receive these Gs this week 

Another GL-200-4JR - spare for current gl-200








GW-5510B-1JR








DW-5600EB-2DR -need restoration n cleaning








Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## Reloko

Just ordered the GW-M5610.








Just added GW-6900. I like the iconic G Shock watches.







My GW-5000 is so pretty to abuse, So the GW-M5610 and GW-6900 are going to be my beater watch (mowing, gardening, washing my cars, cutting boxes, painting, etc.)

G Shocks are so addicting


----------



## ricardomfs

And two of them arrived, unfortunately the dw-5900 was very bad packed, and end up this way 










Cheers to all

Ricardo


----------



## ohai

Its in!!


----------



## Vade_R

i finally found one of these, at a somewhat reasonable price on the bay, I've wanted this one since it came out, but since its not a US release, its been hard to get. so happy to join this group
can't wait!!!! now my titanium LY frog will not be so lonely and with this one i'm done with the LY's

actual sellers pic


----------



## OCDood

A DW-5600VTATM-1SJJR 60th Anniversary 1 of 1000 Limited Edition Astro Boy square:


















I'd like an Ultraman Ultra 7 square too, but that will have to wait.


----------



## Senignol

What every good Shocker should do for his ever loving'.....ordered today.


----------



## discodave

Finally found a decent deal on a GW-A1030A (30th Anniversary "Thirty Stars" Aviator). Should have it tomorrow:


----------



## ohai

The gw200 series is my favorite frog. Found this one from a member here and couldn't pass it up.
His photo:


----------



## BrunoTheBoxer

A GW 5000 through Amazon. Should be here in 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## DiveCon2007

Have a G9000-1V Mudman on the way. This will be my second attempt at owning a G-Shock. I purchased a 7900 a few months back, but never did warm up to it and sent it back. Maybe the Mudman will be different.


----------



## yankeexpress

2 of my grail Gs... Raysman Yacht Timers from 1998 from a WUS member in Australia. Raysman were the first Tough Solar G-Shocks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ohai said:


> The gw200 series is my favorite frog. Found this one from a member here and couldn't pass it up.
> His photo:
> View attachment 1375595


Very nice


----------



## bgomez

it's confirmed, I am getting a GWM 5600 this year. My first square G. For 2015, I'm lining up a classic DW-5600. I guess I'm getting addicted to simple square Gs....


----------



## ohai

Came in today!


----------



## Chrisek

Yes!!!!










sent with aloha


----------



## Skaface199

For the second time, I've purchased a gwf-1000 Froggie. I had one but sold it in November to fund another purchase, but wished I hadn't. So I pulled the trigger on this one. I've decided to sell my LY Rangeman to fund (in part) the Froggie; it's getting marked up too easily for me and I've got the 6930, so I will still have something yellow. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhericurls

Just ordered GX-56-1AER "The King" direct from Amazon new for £66 delivered! There is a 20% off discount available on all Amazon sold watches.


----------



## Crater

jhericurls said:


> Just ordered GX-56-1AER "The King" direct from Amazon new for £66 delivered! There is a 20% off discount available on all Amazon sold watches.


Amazon.de also dropped prices, just last week it was 140 €. Now it's good opportunity for those who want King. Price on amazon.de regulary goes from 88 € to 140 €...

http://www.amazon.de/Casio-G-Shock-...F8&qid=1392216577&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+gx+56


----------



## D1cky986

jhericurls said:


> Just ordered GX-56-1AER "The King" direct from Amazon new for £66 delivered! There is a 20% off discount available on all Amazon sold watches.


Is this still with subscribing to the Fashion emails or is there a new code floating around ???


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ohai said:


> Came in today!
> 
> View attachment 1379588


Congrats ohai  looking sharp


----------



## jhericurls

D1cky986 said:


> Is this still with subscribing to the Fashion emails or is there a new code floating around ???


Yeah, its by subscribing to this
Amazon.co.uk: Clothing Subscription Sign-up

So unfortunately its a one time thing, unless you open a new account


----------



## D1cky986

jhericurls said:


> Yeah, its by subscribing to this
> Amazon.co.uk: Clothing Subscription Sign-up
> 
> So unfortunately its a one time thing, unless you open a new account


Thought it might be, thanks anyway....


----------



## johnnycanuck

Last Casio I bought was a CA53W back in 1984. Thirty years later I have a GW6900-1 on the way from Amazon. Maybe be here by the end of the week. 
Johnny


----------



## Jasabor

Yep,my first Aviator. The GW-3500B-1.


----------



## Pesti13nce

WHere do you guys get info on the newest g's? (or even purchase them for that matter). I bought a few thru Amazon and i've scoured Casio/gshock's website but some of these models aren't showing up... and i'm kinda jealous...


----------



## Chrisek

Pesti13nce said:


> WHere do you guys get info on the newest g's? (or even purchase them for that matter). I bought a few thru Amazon and i've scoured Casio/gshock's website but some of these models aren't showing up... and i'm kinda jealous...


Let's start a thread on this, keep this one for inbounds 

sent with aloha


----------



## dhodesign

Any of the three? or all of the three? 

source: http://www.casio.co.jp/release/2014/0213_g-shock/

Release date: March 14th 2014


----------



## Pesti13nce

I like that rangeman just not sure how I feel about negative display.. (going to be buying it either way).

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

dhodesign said:


> Any of the three? or all of the three?
> 
> source: 精悍なネイビーでカラーリングを統一した"G-SHOCK" - 2014年 - ニュースリリース - CASIO
> 
> Release date: March 14th 2014
> 
> View attachment 1382758


That blue seems a bit brighter than say the G7900-2.


----------



## D1cky986

Pesti13nce said:


> I like that rangeman just not sure how I feel about negative display.. (going to be buying it either way).
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


I badly need that Frogman, and the Rangeman is growing on me , even though it has the negative display, Can't wait for next month now....


----------



## DiveCon2007

DiveCon2007 said:


> Have a G9000-1V Mudman on the way. This will be my second attempt at owning a G-Shock. I purchased a 7900 a few months back, but never did warm up to it and sent it back. Maybe the Mudman will be different.
> 
> View attachment 1379058


Just received my 9000-1V Mudman yesterday and now I've got a 9000-MX4 on the way! I hope buying these things isn't like addictive or anything. ;-)


----------



## ohai

D1cky986 said:


> I badly need that Frogman, and the Rangeman is growing on me , even though it has the negative display, Can't wait for next month now....


I wish they would have went with the blue display like the master blue frog.


----------



## kung-fusion

Well, my GW-S5600 with the mangled strap is at the FromJapan warehouse. My order for new black matte resin was placed at PacParts back when I bought the watch on Yahoo Japan Auctions, and now the resin has an estimated delivery date of 2/26

I have to wonder which one will arrive first since both will be coming from Japan. My bet is that the watch will arrive before the resin, but sometimes PacParts surprises me. Other times, the estimated delivery date changes over and over again and the parts can take 2 or 3 months to show up at their will call office.


----------



## Rocat

kung-fusion said:


> Well, my GW-S5600 with the mangled strap is at the FromJapan warehouse. My order for new black matte resin was placed at PacParts back when I bought the watch on Yahoo Japan Auctions, and now the resin has an estimated delivery date of 2/26
> 
> I have to wonder which one will arrive first since both will be coming from Japan. My bet is that the watch will arrive before the resin, but sometimes PacParts surprises me. Other times, the estimated delivery date changes over and over again and the parts can take 2 or 3 months to show up at their will call office.


Kung Fusion,

You've said you wish to keep only 10 watches at a time. Which watches do you currently have?


----------



## GShockMe

Been spending lately on color G's.

GA1000-8A. Yes! The grey/yellow/blue one. I think these watches start to reach international markets. The price drops significantly last week. This guy is coming from SG.









Yellow DW5600E w bullbars. Will join my burning red DW5600ED. (Seller pic).









And last but not least, G7800GL-9. It's so blink and it's so weird that I gotta have it. (Borrowed pic)


----------



## Reloko

Reloko said:


> Just ordered the GW-M5610.
> View attachment 1363873
> 
> 
> Just added GW-6900. I like the iconic G Shock watches.
> View attachment 1364686
> 
> My GW-5000 is so pretty to abuse, So the GW-M5610 and GW-6900 are going to be my beater watch (mowing, gardening, washing my cars, cutting boxes, painting, etc.)
> 
> G Shocks are so addicting


I got them last week! They're both nice iconic G-Shocks additional to my collection. Now, what's next to buy???







Decision, decision, decision...haha. Or maybe seven G-Shocks are good for now until the new models arrive this year. I will wait and see.


----------



## johnnycanuck

johnnycanuck said:


> Last Casio I bought was a CA53W back in 1984. Thirty years later I have a GW6900-1 on the way from Amazon. Maybe be here by the end of the week.
> Johnny


Got my new watch Wednesday night. Four days from order to delivery across the Canadian border. Fantastic.


----------



## kung-fusion

Rocat said:


> Kung Fusion,
> 
> You've said you wish to keep only 10 watches at a time. Which watches do you currently have?


Yes, I just want 10 G-shocks. (I also have some rip curl watches but I don't count them because I am not addicted to buying them.

DW-8200bk
GW-200BC
G-9300GY

GW-9400
GW-9110ER
GW-5000

GW-T5030
DW-5030
DW-5030C

So this will be the 10th G-shock


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

First 3 for me Kung


----------



## duke4c

dhodesign said:


> Any of the three? or all of the three?
> 
> source: 精悍なネイビーでカラーリングを統一した"G-SHOCK" - 2014年 - ニュースリリース - CASIO
> 
> Release date: March 14th 2014
> 
> View attachment 1382758


I really like the blue rangeman but I'm not in a mood to drop 470 US + shipping for it.

Ordered green version insted for 260 US + shipping instead. I mean come on, I pretty much get 2 of those for the price of JDM navy blue model.

Green rangeman is one that I originally wanted but was reluctant to go with JDM version not knowing how well will negative display will work out so I got postive version instead.

Well... I've been regretting that decision ever since... so now that prices have got a bit down since US release I figured it's good time to get that green one...

SIDENOTE:
I really like yellow one as well but just can't see myself spotting bright yellow watch in the office. Dark green should be just fine thou... :-!


----------



## Rocat

kung-fusion said:


> Yes, I just want 10 G-shocks. (I also have some rip curl watches but I don't count them because I am not addicted to buying them.
> 
> DW-8200bk
> GW-200BC
> G-9300GY
> 
> GW-9400
> GW-9110ER
> GW-5000
> 
> GW-T5030
> DW-5030
> DW-5030C
> 
> So this will be the 10th G-shock


Thanks KF


----------



## cedric




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool Cedric. Please more shots


----------



## cedric

Love the red backlight.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cedric said:


> Love the red backlight.
> View attachment 1385122


A w e s o m e !!! Great score Cedric


----------



## jixxxer

Model#'s???? V


----------



## ricardomfs

After loosing the dw-5600VT and today still the day that I don't no why, pull the trigger on this two, the vintage casio aw-20, and my first aviator, gw-3500BD...


















Cheers 
Ricardo


----------



## Chrisek

Recently acquired a need for a pink watch. Planning on getting this anyway, just moved up the timetable 










sent with aloha


----------



## DiveCon2007

Mudman G9000-MX-2. I knew this was going to happen; I bought one and now they're starting to multiply.


----------



## Vade_R

3 incoming all a little different (all photos are from the internet)

first, a grail for me the 8200BK (black night), its a beautiful restoration from our own Kung-fusion

Actual pic


















another nice and minty raysman dw-9300j-9 with the titanium back










and one of the new team sports ga-110ts-1a4jf, i really like the color combo, I'm a sucker for orange and black


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> 3 incoming all a little different (all photos are from the internet)
> 
> first, a grail for me the 8200BK (black night), its a beautiful restoration from our own Kung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another nice and minty raysman dw-9300j-9 with the titanium back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of the new team sports ga-110ts-1a4jf, i really like the color combo, I'm a sucker for orange and black


Awesome score Will. Well done. Froggy my absolute fave. No surprise I guess.


----------



## fwupow

Zip, zilch, zippo, squat!

I have to put on my grown-up pants and buy things like furniture and beds and stuff. Probably won't be buying any more G-Shocks until the 2nd half of the year.


----------



## pssyche

Just got confirmation e-mail from the retailer, this baby is on its way 










EDIT

As I was posting this, I heard door bell ringing - package is already here! Quick wrist shot


----------



## tgdtown

Just order!


Sent from Tgdtown iPad Air using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yankeexpress

DW-5600BB










GWX-8900


----------



## kung-fusion

I just won an auction for my GRAIL of GRAILS! Finally, after years of looking at listings



... the MRG Frogman. I have been wanting this watch for YEARS, but I was only interested in a mint example. Any scratches and I didn't want it. It had to be NOS or equivalent. I saw many for sale, but they all had some problems. Finally, a week ago I saw a listing on yahoo japan auctions for one that seemed to have no flaws. I watched for a week, checking back often to see the price. I knew it was going to finish close to $1000, which was my limit of what I was willing to pay. It ended at 82,000 yen (or $800 US). So, not cheap by any means, and it is the second most I have ever paid for a G-shock (the first being the GW-T5030). But finally, (as long as all goes well in shipping) I will have the only MRG frogman, the only all-titanium Frogman, the only Frogman without any resin to worry about rotting away.

Of course, if Casio comes out with something really cool at Baselworld I will need to exercise restraint, so I am hoping they don't come out with anything I like.

While I was bidding, I also found another minor grail: the Master Blue Gulfman. This one went really cheap (only 6000 yen) because it has some scratches. I am going to restomod it.


----------



## yankeexpress

kung-fusion said:


> I just won an auction for my GRAIL of GRAILS! Finally, after years of looking at listings
> 
> 
> 
> ... the MRG Frogman. I have been wanting this watch for YEARS, but I was only interested in a mint example. Any scratches and I didn't want it. It had to be NOS or equivalent. I saw many for sale, but they all had some problems. Finally, a week ago I saw a listing on yahoo japan auctions for one that seemed to have no flaws. I watched for a week, checking back often to see the price. I knew it was going to finish close to $1000, which was my limit of what I was willing to pay. It ended at 82,000 yen (or $800 US). So, not cheap by any means, and it is the second most I have ever paid for a G-shock (the first being the GW-T5030). But finally, (as long as all goes well in shipping) I will have the only MRG frogman, the only all-titanium Frogman, the only Frogman without any resin to worry about rotting away.


Congrats! There are some wild old WUS threads about that watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/did-any-you-guys-snag-one-frogman-mrg-1100-a-225539-2.html


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats Kung! Both those watches are cool! 

When you get the frog in can you do some kind of "things to watch for" thread? It would be helpful for some of us who don't know all the pitfalls going after a watch like that. 

sent with aloha


----------



## kung-fusion

Chrisek said:


> Congrats Kung! Both those watches are cool!
> 
> When you get the frog in can you do some kind of "things to watch for" thread? It would be helpful for some of us who don't know all the pitfalls going after a watch like that.
> 
> sent with aloha


Thanks, I don't know of any pitfalls except to count the links and look closely for any scratches and make sure the backlight works. I will be sure to post some photos and whatever information I have about it. Sjors's 50gs article about his is a great source of information and photos too


----------



## vzan

1st G-Shock


----------



## Jasabor

Just before go to sleep,i was looking at Casio watches on Google. Found a nice screwback Casio and bought it...... Funny part is,Timber Cruiser? Never heard of it before. But the price was right and the watch looks good. :-d


----------



## arri

waiting for this one


----------



## gripmaster

CAMO Complete! I can now be invisible on Earth, on Mars and in the City....


----------



## Baconbitz

Ugh, my wallet. Because of this thread, I bought a G9000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveCon2007

Just purchased a Gulfman GR-9110ER-2D!


----------



## Vade_R

Just got these 2 6900 collabs from the sales forum, the New Era and the Manhattan portage collabs, got them for a really good price, I like these because they are not just painted straps, they are unique designs


----------



## Chrisek

Confirmed my pre-order for 2 ICERCS.










And the Frog.










Never seen an ICERC frog in person of any kind before.

Never seen a brand new ICERC of any kind before. Looking forward to June 

sent with aloha


----------



## gripmaster

Chrisek said:


> Confirmed my pre-order for 2 ICERCS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen an ICERC frog in person of any kind before.
> 
> Never seen a brand new ICERC of any kind before. Looking forward to June
> 
> sent with aloha


hehe...

Rangeman is a given... obviously.
But you're really getting the Frog? Man I am having a hard time with that one... maybe I'll wait for some real photos...
TRhis is a serious competition to the Romanticator!


----------



## Chrisek

gripmaster said:


> hehe...
> 
> Rangeman is a given... obviously.
> But you're really getting the Frog? Man I am having a hard time with that one... maybe I'll wait for some real photos...
> TRhis is a serious competition to the Romanticator!


I got a double whammy on the Frog. Supporting a loved one so the Frogman completely works for me.

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress

30th Anniversary GDX-6930E-9


----------



## yankeexpress

G-7710C-3 from Athens, Greece.



















internet photos


----------



## yankeexpress

My first 7900....took years to get past the fake screws, the Rangeman convinced me...
GW-7900MS-3










Internet photo


----------



## pssyche

Just ordered cheapo W800H to use it as beater for work, found it on ebay from Singapore based seller for 23$ with free shipping, just under duty/vat limit :-d. Hopefully I can get couple of years out of it.


----------



## discodave

Waiting on this one from Japan. Got a great deal on it.


----------



## yankeexpress

Rangeman GW-9400NVJ pre-order of JDM version with Carbon fiber strap that retails for $500US, paid $390US with free shipping. Just obtained a mint used inexpensive black positive donor to convert the screen. 









Mudman GW-9300NV-2J pre-order of JDM version with Carbon fiber strap that retails for $400US, paid $344US with free shipping.


----------



## jixxxer

Finally gettin this one!








I got a great deal on this one, almost to good which made me leery, but seems it wld be hard to fake this one, plus it has tin, warranty Card and booklet. Seller has 100% feedback with 7,000 items sold.


----------



## arogle1stus

Casio Ga100Mc on yellow/black nylon strap. Adios strap resin rot.
Oooops make that ARRIVED TODAY.AS I am typing this reply

Ex traindriver Art


----------



## monsterorange

GA-200-1AER on its way.


----------



## D1cky986

Managed to bag one on Rakuten, from Quelleheure before they sold out, ships on Monday.


----------



## Vade_R

These 2 will be with me soon. Got the mudman because it was just too cheap from quelleheure, had to do it.

And the frog has been pre ordered for awhile , but just got confirmation that it will be on its way soon


----------



## Chrisek

Will!!! Pics when they arrive!!!

sent with aloha


----------



## Vade_R

Chrisek said:


> Will!!! Pics when they arrive!!!


But of course, Chris, will do.

But you are also getting these right!!


----------



## Chrisek

Vade_R said:


> But of course, my dear Chris, will do.
> 
> But you are also getting these right!!


Ugh, holding off until the Baselworld special edition, whatever it is. Then I gotta decide. Might be missing these so you will have to wear them and share them for me 

sent with aloha


----------



## Sedi

After selling my Rangeman I needed another v.3 sensor model again so I ordered a PRG-270. Quite a bargain at the moment. Less than half of what the Rangeman cost me. First time I ordered from abroad since eBay introduced their new service of handling all the customs stuff and providing international tracking. Let's see how that works out.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## yankeexpress

Received email that the NV Rangeman as also shipped in addition to yesterday's email about the in incoming NV Mudman, each from different sellers in Japan.
Looking forward to a fun few days next week.


----------



## Rocat

Sedi,

I never thought you would sell he Rangeman.


----------



## Sedi

Well I needed the money and I never really warmed up to the looks. I still think it's one of the best concerning the features. Therefore I wanted another watch with a v.3 sensor.

Cheers, Sedi 


Rocat said:


> Sedi,
> 
> I never thought you would sell he Rangeman.


----------



## kj2

Just ordered the GW-9400J-1JF


----------



## AirWatch

I've just somewhat reluctantly ordered this one. Hope it won't disappoint...Will find out soon.


----------



## yankeexpress

NV Mudman has landed from Japan and is at JFK airport in New York. 
Hope for delivery in a few days.


----------



## gripmaster

Making room for this one...


----------



## Crater

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1421372
> 
> 
> Making room for this one...


Congrats GM |> I think you will have to do some serious location scouting for this one, forest doesn't seem most fitting place for this model to be photographed


----------



## Chrisek

I think snow shots would look awesome with that watch! 

sent with aloha


----------



## gripmaster

Crater said:


> Congrats GM |> I think you will have to do some serious location scouting for this one, forest doesn't seem most fitting place for this model to be photographed


I agree... Got appropriate location coming up in april but will go for a first series as soon as captain frog has arrived! Impatient now!


----------



## Jasabor

Aargh!!

Just got a mail from the seller. He forgot to remove the listing. The Froggie was sold 3 hours before i made the purchase.....

Great,just great.....









Down the drain!


----------



## Chrisek

Got another G-Lide coming! Sellers photo, fellow WUS.









GL-201

1st GL 200/201. Never seen one in person before, is this the same bezel as a fortress?

This might also be my 1st real jelly!

sent with aloha


----------



## Vade_R

Finally finally found a minty smokey grey atomic mudman for a decent price. This (GW-9300GY) is like a small grail muddie for me, I love the color

And also found a new G-7800b-8, I really like these squares and their custom banner and adjustable contrast and font

All pics from the internet


----------



## yankeexpress

Vade_R said:


> Finally finally found a minty smokey grey atomic mudman for a decent price. This (GW-9300GY) is like a small grail muddie for me, I love the color
> 
> And also found a new G-7800b-8, I really like these squares and their custom banner and adjustable contrast and font
> 
> All pics from the internet


Good snags! Saw that 7800, think it's from Germany. Congrats!


----------



## Rocat

Chrisek said:


> Got another G-Lide coming! Sellers photo, fellow WUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL-201
> 
> 1st GL 200/201. Never seen one in person before, is this the same bezel as a fortress?
> 
> This might also be my 1st real jelly!
> 
> sent with aloha


Saw that one also. Not a bad deal!


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats Vade_R! 2 excellent G's!

sent with aloha


----------



## Vade_R

yankeexpress said:


> Good snags! Saw that 7800, think it's from Germany. Congrats!





Chrisek said:


> Congrats Vade_R! 2 excellent G's!
> 
> sent with aloha


thanks guys, the 7800 is coming from Greece. today i got word that it, along with the navy frog are in new york, so hopefully will be with me tomorrow or friday. 
the navy mudman is still not at NY yet, and the smokey grey mudman hasn't left Japan yet


----------



## D1cky986

Couple of Camos fresh from Germany, got bored of waiting for the UK release..


----------



## jhericurls

Two picks up today, got them both for a great price 20% under retail








and


----------



## Sedi

Since they sent me the wrong watch and I gotta wait another ten days for my PRG-270 I just pulled the trigger on a slightly used GW-6900-1 on eBay. Will be the third time I got one of those - I wonder if it'll stay this time.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done Will  Exceptional Mudman


----------



## Chrisek

Both photos from respective sellers. Sweetness!

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress

Vade_R said:


> thanks guys, the 7800 is coming from Greece. today i got word that it, along with the navy frog are in new york, so hopefully will be with me tomorrow or friday.
> the navy mudman is still not at NY yet, and the smokey grey mudman hasn't left Japan yet


Good deal! 
Ended up getting the same 7800 (but from Germany.) Probably paid a little too much, but it is NOS. Thanks to all who posted about the unique module as otherwise it would have flown past my radar.


----------



## pssyche

I just ordered GW-M5630D. I really didn't plan to get another watch so soon, but this one was on my wanted list since getting into Gs, and I just couldn't pass it at this price .


----------



## kung-fusion

I couldn't believe when I saw this... A NOS Melody Alarm H108 from 1980 (same year I was born) complete with tags, manual, and original box. Looks like it just needs a new battery (and the band will probably be on the verge of breaking, but that can be replaced too).

I've seen plenty of these for sale, but never a brand new one with all the retail packaging, so I had to go for it. The BIN price was very low (I don't think the seller realized how rare it is to have a NOS melody alarm--he normally doesn't sell watches).

I've had several of the metal case melody alarms, but I have always been curious about this plastic case version. Unfortunately, most of them I have seen for sale have been beat up pretty bad (until now).

Seller's photos:


----------



## computer_freak

pssyche said:


> I just ordered GW-M5630D. I really didn't plan to get another watch so soon, but this one was on my wanted list since getting into Gs, and I just couldn't pass it at this price .


O god.... you shouldn't have posted this. I'm currently signing up for Amazon DE.

Edit: And the DW-5030C screwback for €99,90... please stop torturing my wallet!

Edit: I was about to get them both but I don't have a credit card. I think it's for the best that I was not able to complete my order...


----------



## gripmaster

cool stuff in the boxes? will see!


----------



## yankeexpress

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1436564
> 
> 
> cool stuff in the boxes? will see!


JDMs......


----------



## Chrisek

2 more.

Stock pic of one (since purchasing a new one)










And seller's pic of the other.










Loving it. 

sent with aloha


----------



## kung-fusion

That negative version is pretty rare now, congratulations!


----------



## ohai

Finally got my grail frogman! Should be in next week.


----------



## computer_freak

Wait..... did I just win this??










Men in Mat Black Riseman.... for €120,10 + €20 shipping. My almost grail watch.

I was bidding for "fun", guessing it would go for about €180-€250. So I put in a max bid of €120,10 (always go 10 cents above your max!) and that's what I got it for.

I must add, it does look like it was used as a chew-toy:




























Let's just hope that the crystal is not too bad. Even if I have to pay exorbitant shipping and fees for a bezel at PacParts it will still be way cheaper than a BNIB one.


----------



## Jamie Stretch

Should be here Tuesday after a delay with the seller


----------



## Rocat

Money just sitting in PayPal calling out for me to spend it is a dangerous thing! So I did. Should be here Tuesday or sooner.

I prefer the smaller (normal?) size G Shocks over the bigger ones and this one looks too good to pass up. I can live with the few short comings like short EL.

Sellers picture










Better pictures from AirWatch.

Credit to AirWatch for his pictures below:


----------



## GShockMe

I'm in bluetooth mode. Have been wearing GB5600AA for a week and I really like it. It is simple and straight to the point, just show notifications from your phone. Now I'm ready for the 2nd gen. GB-5600B-1JF is coming from Japan. Look at how creative those Casio G-Shock teams are to make them homages to the original DW-5000 and the modern GW-5000.


----------



## yankeexpress

NOS Arrived from Singapore,
G-7800B 









Got to be careful not to ding the black coated bezel.


----------



## yankeexpress

Arrived from Germany, cleaned up perfectly. 
G-7800B


----------



## yankeexpress

Beautiful old G-2300EB arrived from Hong Kong in a deep sleep. Interesting to see how long in the Sun it takes to wake up.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ohai said:


> View attachment 1438858
> 
> Finally got my grail frogman! Should be in next week.












Congrats Aaron


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


> Beautiful old G-2300EB arrived from Hong Kong in a deep sleep. Interesting to see how long in the Sun it takes to wake up.












H O N G K O N G









[ web image ]


----------



## yankeexpress

yankeexpress said:


> Beautiful old G-2300EB arrived from Hong Kong in a deep sleep. Interesting to see how long in the Sun it takes to wake up.


Update:

Woke up in less than an hour. Now to see how long to reach a high charge.


----------



## discodave

Waiting on these four.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice disco. This Froggy is just overdue ( for you ) Perfect match !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

GW-7900CD-9










sellers photo


----------



## oldspice

Trying one of these out again. Had one when they first came out. As happens a lot, I want one again!


----------



## Pachoe

Waiting for this one from Osaka!










Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise13

yankeexpress said:


> GW-7900CD-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sellers photo


Just perfect before summer. Congrats !


----------



## Sedi

yankeexpress said:


> NOS Arrived from Singapore,
> G-7800B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to be careful not to ding the black coated bezel.


Haven't been able to scratch the PVD-coating so far - even though it does have some dings :-d - nothing of the black coating ever came off - seems to be pretty durable.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Rocat

After spending some time (weeks) going back and forth whether or not to purchase this one, I pulled the ole' trigger.

*****Disclaimer, picture "borrowed" from Joseph68*****










I have lots of G's, even the SGW-100. But not a Protrek. I can not wait to compare it to the WeatherMaster VII that I bought last year. It should be delivered by Tuesday afternoon.

BTW, I wish ALL watches were as easy to change batteries as the WeatherMaster VII!

Have a great day,


----------



## yankeexpress

The Postman cometh today!

DW-5700C-9V, Japan A screwback with gold buttons and clasp & replacement bezel, GW-7900 and GW-M850


----------



## watchmannynj

New Grey Tiger Stripe G-SHOCK CAMO










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## madeinaustralia

I think I have the G SHOCK bug. My first ones on the way. Couldn't stop at one. Let the wait begin!!!


----------



## yankeexpress

madeinaustralia said:


> I think I have the G SHOCK bug. My first ones on the way. Couldn't stop at one. Let the wait begin!!!


Nice! Think you will be psyched about both of them!


----------



## madeinaustralia

Good taste mate! The grey Gulfmans are getting hard to find now. I tried the 350 on in a shop yesterday and it was very comfortable straight up. Is the Gulfman as comfy? Cheers.


----------



## yankeexpress

madeinaustralia said:


> Good taste mate! The grey Gulfmans are getting hard to find now. I tried the 350 on in a shop yesterday and it was very comfortable straight up. Is the Gulfman as comfy? Cheers.


Yes, maybe even more comfy as it has a double tang band (more stable, less play) and is light having a titanium back plate. It is not as thick as the 350 so it doesn't bang on door frames, etc. as much.


----------



## Chrisek

madeinaustralia said:


> I think I have the G SHOCK bug. My first ones on the way. Couldn't stop at one. Let the wait begin!!!


Congrats madeinaustralia! That Gulfman is responsible for getting me into G's.  I also agree that Gulfman is more comfortable, and as a Master of G you will notice a quality difference with the Ti bits, straps, etc.

Obviously comfort depends more on wrist shape and preferences.

sent with aloha


----------



## Jasabor

Three weeks ago i bought a DW-8250 Frogman '99. At least i thought i was. Seller forgot to unlist it. And left me without the Froggie. Today i received a mail from him,that he had a Frogman '99 for me. New in box! Yaahoo! :-!

After 2 AW-500's i am getting the Frogman '99 too. I am a happy man today...


----------



## Piowa

Just ordered...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

Go Piowa!!

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress

G-7800-1 Vintage.










sellers pic


----------



## Crater

Piowa said:


> Just ordered...
> 
> View attachment 1454973
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Nice, congrats  Looking forward to some photos, I think it's the best camo 6900 this year |>


----------



## 325xia

My next purchase. Coming very soon, is this Seiko Astron


----------



## Unitt

Have this on the way. Will be my 5th G. They sure seem to add up fast.









Its used, I haven't bought a used watch before. Hopefully i wont regret it. From the pictures it looks to be in good condition.


----------



## yankeexpress

Oh my! Just snagged a new with tags Mudman G-9300-1 for $103US! Been waiting for a deal on this one as it's the last currently available 9300 series Color I don't have and the easiest to find. Left it for last since it looks so much like the standard Rangeman and I figured a bargain would turn up eventually. It's a beautiful G-Shock.










And on Mudman Monday too!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool catch Yankee


----------



## Jamie Stretch

Mtg s1030 should be here on Wednesday


----------



## DiveCon2007

Today's my birthday, so my wife and my mother asked me to pick out a watch for gifts (within a budget, of course; otherwise I'd have went straight to the DOXA website), so my wife ordered me a Casio ProTrek PRW2500 and my mom ordered me a G-shock GR8900NV-2. They should both be here mid-week!














(borrowed pics)


----------



## yankeexpress

Old Mint Mudman, DW-8400Y


----------



## yankeexpress

The Postman cometh. Today he delivered a G-9300-1 Mudman and a grail titanium backed Raysman the VHTF Charles Darwin Galapagos, DW-9350DJ


----------



## discodave

This:










And This:


----------



## Oli R C

Hi Peeps. Back in the fold. I've got 2 camo's on their way. The GD-120CM-4ER and GD-120CM-5ER - The Red and Regular camo's. May get the grey at some point (if they're a long term range) but defo wanted the two I'm getting.

Pics will follow. :-!


----------



## tetsujin79

GW-5000-1JF

Might even be waiting for me when I get home from work today...


----------



## yankeexpress

Marlin


----------



## De smid

i ordered the GW-M5630E-9ER,and however the yellow will hold up, im sure this will be my new favorite watch, at least until i can afford the gw-a1000raf 

found these pictures online, wondering if the solar cell is blueish or indeed black...


----------



## Chrisek

Just wore mine yesterday.










You can see it depends on reflection. Hope you enjoy the great watch!

sent with aloha


----------



## De smid

very nice, awesome color....does this module do am/pm only? or does it have a 24h mode?


----------



## Chrisek

De smid said:


> very nice, awesome color....does this module do am/pm only? or does it have a 24h mode?


It has a 24hr mode as well.

sent with aloha


----------



## discodave

FINALLY found one of these (at a price I could accept). On its way tomorrow so hopefully will have it by next week.


----------



## Rocat

Non G. AMW-710-1AV

Been looking at this one for a while. Stainless Steel case three alarms, 24 CDT and 24 STW. Lume will stink but that's expected. I wanted a diver style with alarms.

It should be here early next week. I like the MDV-106, But all it does is tell time. I needed more functionality. Best I can figure was either this model was not popular stateside or it was never sold here. I look forward to trying out the stock strap. Or later I may put on a Zulu, either black, orange, or black and orange striped. I believe all will look very good!










Have a great day,


----------



## jhericurls

discodave said:


> FINALLY found one of these (at a price I could accept). On its way tomorrow so hopefully will have it by next week.


What's considered as acceptable?


----------



## discodave

jhericurls said:


> What's considered as acceptable?


Only about 30 bucks less than I was seeing it in other places. I talked myself into that being acceptable


----------



## Oli R C

My 2 Camo's arrived from different sources, today...

The regular camo - GD-120CM-4ER - came from CasioOnline. Delivered next day...










The red camo - GD-120CM-5ER - Delivered next day from AUSTRIA to UK!! Next day - Thanks to Fedex. How impressive is that???










Do love them both, and I'm very tempted to get the grey.


----------



## James142

This:


----------



## Piowa

Seller said it is "as new", so fingers crossed...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Nice Piowa, Gaussman is also one of the big G-shocks I think


----------



## Vade_R

finally found a new atomic military mudman (gw-9300er-5) for a reasonable amount, also found a new MIRO gulfman (gw-9100r-4) which I've also been looking for all my life.

and also got one of my grails in the frogman department.... an MRG-1100-2, from our own Kung-fusion. i never thought i'd own one, especially a mint one, but what can i say Kung has great taste, and I'm glad he did the legwork on this one cause i have never seen a mint one and even the scratched ones go for a ton of money on ebay. very happy to say the least

here are some pics from tanaka and from Kung himself


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful score Will! Enjoy


----------



## Rocat

Great acquisitions!


----------



## Chrisek

Vade_R said:


> finally found a new atomic military mudman (gw-9300er-5) for a reasonable amount, also found a new MIRO gulfman (gw-9100r-4) which I've also been looking for all my life.
> 
> and also got one of my grails in the frogman department.... an MRG-1100-2, from our own Kung-fusion. i never thought i'd own one, especially a mint one, but what can i say Kung has great taste, and I'm glad he did the legwork on this one cause i have never seen a mint one and even the scratched ones go for a ton of money on ebay. very happy to say the least
> 
> here are some pics from tanaka and from Kung himself


Huge thumbs up Will!! All fantastic pieces! Looking forward to your impression of the frog!

sent with aloha


----------



## hidden by leaves

Finally decided to pull the trigger... Some Rakuten points I'd accumulated is what allowed me to finally commit given the pricing around right now. Notice of shipping today!

(Borrowed pic, obviously until mine arrives ; )


----------



## Chrisek

First of the spare resin coming for the wave. And probably the most difficult to get when I finally need it.










Accumulating the spare resin for the rest as well. This was just the first locked down.

sent with aloha


----------



## Vade_R

This will be here soon, it's a little loud but I love the A1100 and orange and blue is my favorite color


----------



## Bdickerson84

After getting the GXW-56GB i fell in love with the Kings. So i had to order another one. This one should be here next week...















I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## James142

Vade_R said:


> This will be here soon, it's a little loud but I love the A1100 and orange and blue is my favorite color


Aw, man I'm looking forward to seeing this one in the flesh. Please post pics as soon as you can!

Great choice, BTW!


----------



## hidden by leaves

hidden by leaves said:


> Finally decided to pull the trigger... Some Rakuten points I'd accumulated is what allowed me to finally commit given the pricing around right now. Notice of shipping today!
> 
> (Borrowed pic, obviously until mine arrives ; )


It's here... I love it. (I might make a little thread... I did, here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/maha...me-side-sides-w-gwf-1000-frogman-1029531.html).










Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Chrisek

Vade_R said:


> This will be here soon, it's a little loud but I love the A1100 and orange and blue is my favorite color


Wrist shots/ real life shots when it arrives! Definitely getting it and it will be my first 1100, so go big on the unboxing please!!!! 

sent with aloha


----------



## D1cky986

New version of the MTG-S1000, released tomorrow, bagged an early bargain on Rakuten, £475 plus the usual import costs.


----------



## Trh1985

Can you tell me what model this is or will be and when it will be available?


----------



## Chrisek

Trh1985 said:


> Can you tell me what model this is or will be and when it will be available?


MTG-S1000D-1A4










Not that I've been stalking this watch or anything 

sent with aloha


----------



## acello27

Nothing. Just got a 1983 5000 homage : )


----------



## Apiwat

I already got Gx56-3 and GD120CM for this year. Thinking of buying a 6900 camo and that's it for my 2014.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

Vintage incoming!

View attachment 1496390


View attachment 1496391


DWX-101P-9T

b-)​


----------



## Vade_R

oh man, the wife will definitely kick me out to the sofa......this (MTG-S1000D-1A4JF) is incoming from rakuten also. don't have one of these yet, but i always liked the original silver one, but this new version has the red bracelet, red crown and red buttons, and lots of red on the dial. so finally gonna have one of these so called tanks

i think i went a little aviator crazy these last two weeks, the rescue orange GW-A1100R-4 has just left Japan


----------



## James142

Vade_R said:


> oh man, the wife will definitely kick me out to the sofa......this (MTG-S1000D-1A4JF) is incoming from rakuten also. don't have one of these yet, but i always liked the original silver one, but this new version has the red bracelet, red crown and red buttons, and lots of red on the dial. so finally gonna have one of these so called tanks
> 
> i think i went a little aviator crazy these last two weeks, the rescue orange GW-A1100R-4 has just left Japan


Dude! You're goin' to town! You won't regret it. The wife, not so sure, but, you know, you gotta do what you gotta do! ;-)

And couches can be comfortable ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... Arrived safe and sound. Mission accomplished.


























GWF- T1000BS- 1JR


----------



## Rocat

Back up spares for my new DW-5030C shipped from PacParts yesterday along with a spare bezel and strap for my GW-M5610.


ItemInvoiceStatusOrderedOn HandShippedShipper/Tracking PO ETA10445658 7626730SHIPPED 05/20/14101PRIORITY MAIL Cover/Back Ass Y  10442312 7626730SHIPPED 05/20/14101PRIORITY MAIL Glass/Printed  74236797 7626730SHIPPED 05/20/14101PRIORITY MAIL Bezel  71605359 7626730SHIPPED 05/20/14101PRIORITY MAIL Band/Resin  71604348 7626730SHIPPED 05/20/14101PRIORITY MAIL Band/Resin (71601288)  10287075 7626730SHIPPED 05/20/14101PRIORITY MAIL Bezel  







 


----------



## Rocat

Ok this is a first for me, two posts back too back in this thread. The lure of Rakuten was to great!

**********************UPDATE*******************************UPDATE********************************************

Seven hours later I get the confirmation to pay email! Money sent through PayPal. I reply back to the seller, now awaiting shipment. That is great turn around time for a 12 hour time difference!

After posting the UPC's for the DW-D5600P-8 and the DW-D5500-1 yesterday, I just placed an order from Japan not 15 minutes ago. I figured I was going to have to order the DW-D5600P-1 there since it was not coming to the States. I then said to myself why not spend more money! Then I added the DW-D5500-1.

I know they are the same module BUT........one is a negative display with Bull Bars and the other is a 5500 which I have been wanting for sometime.

Now the waiting game begins..........

BTW, This is my first time ordering from Rakuten. The seller's site was as easy as a local ebay seller so far. I am now waiting on the confirmation email about shipping. I am curious to see how quick EMS can deliver a package from Japan. Maybe, maybe I will pick up the DW-D5600P-8 when it comes stateside. I will need to see it in person.


----------



## Bdickerson84

Rocat said:


> I am curious to see how quick EMS can deliver a package from Japan.


You'd be surprised how fast it can be. I've had a couple watches shipped EMS and received them within 4-5 days. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Rocat

Bdickerson84 said:


> Rocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to see how quick EMS can deliver a package from Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how fast it can be. I've had a couple watches shipped EMS and received them within 4-5 days. I was pleasantly surprised.
Click to expand...

Thanks I figure it wouldn't be too long. Members are always posting how quickly they receive Rakuten items.


----------



## shokka9

My first post here (incoming thread); I have this coming (thanks to Rocat for his thread making aware of it): This is my first square (of many), but also my 2nd G-Shock. I have quite a few on my list too but I am sure I will work my way through them. Luckily for me, I am not really feeling the Frogs, Range, Muds and all the other 'mans' out there. For me, they are too big, and if I bought one, I would never wear it.

I like the squares and the DW/GW-6900 shapes. Anyways, this will be here next week....


----------



## Rocat

Just won a G3010 in prefect shape off ebay. It will stay with it's brother, my G3011. I know I was cursing the battery change in mine last week. But the watch is growing on me. It should come in later this week.


----------



## theshockresist

I have 4 incoming. Nothing special, back to basics kinda stuff.






















And the one I'm most excited about:







The DW-5600D-1.

These are seller's pics.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgomez

I have the following incoming for 2014.

DW-5600
Casio A178WA (our couple watch)
Casio A158WEA

I have been thinking of getting a Casio f91w too since it's just too cool to pass off


----------



## zfromvan

Just picked it up today! I really like it, very light and very comfortable. Only thing is that it's pretty loud, I can hear it ticking and the temperature reading is way off. I'll have to calibrate that.


----------



## Blaise13

zfromvan said:


> Just picked it up today! I really like it, very light and very comfortable. Only thing is that it's pretty loud, I can hear it ticking and the temperature reading is way off. I'll have to calibrate that.


Do you leave your watch out of your wrist for at least 20mn before reading the temperature ? 
It is the only way to have an accurate mesurement.
My PRW1300 and Riseman give me the same temperature my home thermometer give.


----------



## zfromvan

Blaise13 said:


> Do you leave your watch out of your wrist for at least 20mn before reading the temperature ?
> It is the only way to have an accurate mesurement.
> My PRW1300 and Riseman give me the same temperature my home thermometer give.


No I didn't do that. So we're supposed to leave it off our wrist for 20 min. to get an accurate temp. reading?

Thanks, the manual failed to mention that!


----------



## Crater

zfromvan said:


> No I didn't do that. So we're supposed to leave it off our wrist for 20 min. to get an accurate temp. reading?
> 
> Thanks, the manual failed to mention that!


That is correct, every gshock or protrek with temp sensor should be taken off the wrist for few minutes, to get accurate temp.


----------



## gregnoid

Long time i didn't post in this thread.
I saved money for this :


----------



## kung-fusion

Some restorations coming up:

-Dw-5000c from 1983
-Dw-5200 also from 1980's
-Gw-225e 25th anniversary glorious gold frogman
-Dawn black resin for the glorious gold frog

Hopefully will get the 5000 today, but the restoration parts I need for it won't arrive completely for at least another week.

These are all watches I have owned multiple examples of in the past so I have a pretty good idea how to work with them. But photos on auctions don't always show everything so you never know until you have it in hand

Praying that any problems with the watches are fixable!


----------



## Rocat

Good day folks,

The member I bought this from said it was NIB and he was not kidding. The watch looks like I just brought it home from the store.

I had bought it with plans to swap resin to matte black (5610 resin). Most likely will still do that, but for now I will leave it stock. After putting it on, I noticed it does not seem as shiny as the GLX-5600-1 I had earlier in the year. I may leave it stock for a while. My other GLX5600-1 I had weird electrical issues that I never sorted out. So it "went away".

This brings my Square count to 10; 11 if you count the DW-D5500 I just added last week. The Squares are a full third of my collection. Whew!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

S E C R E T ...... Can't reveal but can say it's a very very very fine G Shock; incoming end of next week  Stay put. 007 ;-)


----------



## ZombieMonkey

I can guess what it is. ....... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## FERNO

Not as special as the above S E C R E T model.  but it's my first G-Shock, and I've wanted one for a whiiiiiiiile.

Bought a Riseman on the Bay, after reading the fake spotter's guides of course. Seller had two listed as 'New', so I'm thinking it's NOS. I have a smaller wrist so I didn't want a ~53mm. I was bummed to find the Riseman discontinued, so I decided to jump on one while I could still buy one new. I'm hoping it will arrive this week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FERNO said:


> Not as special as the above S E C R E T model.  but it's my first G-Shock, and I've wanted one for a whiiiiiiiile.
> 
> Bought a Riseman on the Bay, after reading the fake spotter's guides of course. Seller had two listed as 'New', so I'm thinking it's NOS. I have a smaller wrist so I didn't want a ~53mm. I was bummed to find the Riseman discontinued, so I decided to jump on one while I could still buy one new. I'm hoping it will arrive this week.


Yes Sir the Riseman. Nice one. Good choice indeed and one of the smaller G's 









[ here together with my small GW-200MS-1 ]


----------



## Jasabor

I got three (3) watches incoming. Yep,its getting worse...... Can not stop the addiction. Tips anyone? ;-)

OK,here i go.

1 - DW-9200K-9AT

















2 - DW-9600-WF-2T

















3 - BGW-100WC-7T









I think i am done for a long time now. Well,i hope. These three keep me busy for a while.

Good night!


----------



## Sedi

> Your item has been processed at the origin sort facility at 7:25 am on June 2, 2014


Got a white GW-M850 incoming. I always liked the module with the rally timer - had the GW-9010 but the stiff buttons were a reason to sell it. Don't know why I didn't get a GW-M850 earlier. The white one looks stunning as I saw one in a store once - IMO one of the best looking white G-Shocks - but it will stain easily so I'm thinking about wearing it until it's stained too much and then dye it - maybe red or blue.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Crater

I saw it and I couldn't resist, it was exactly what I was looking for 

These two are the main elements of this G-shock :-d










+


----------



## Piowa

I haven't bought it yet, but I've been tempted badly...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Crater said:


> I saw it and I couldn't resist, it was exactly what I was looking for
> 
> These two are the main elements of this G-shock :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +


DW-6930D-1 or GW-M5600D-1 is my guess...:-d


----------



## Crater

Joakim Agren said:


> DW-6930D-1 or GW-M5600D-1 is my guess...:-d


lol my hints were way too easy :-d You are correct, it is the GW-M5630D 

This came unexpected, just had to get it.


----------



## Rocat

Piowa,

I am sure it is more expensive over there compared to the US. But buy the watch. Then immediately take the straps off and throw them in the trash. Yes, that's right. Chuck them in the can. Then put the watch on a cheap fabric wrist strap. It will give you no more wrist flop. For me it's the best yard work, knock around watch.

Here is mine.


Go on and get it.



Piowa said:


> I haven't bought it yet, but I've been tempted badly...
> 
> View attachment 1515036
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

I REALLY have to stay off the Sales Forum.

I was "just looking" and came across a MDV-106 with spare straps. It will be a good match for the MTD-1010 I already have.

It should be here by the weekend. Also ordered a Orange Nato and Bond Nato strap. I keep thinking I have more than enough watches then I find "one more" watch.


----------



## dragonsamus

I just purchased an olive green Rangeman from Macy's online. Can't wait to get it. I got it for $225 plus tax. Use the promo code friend and get 25% off.


----------



## armyus

Congrats, I have a sub no date with nato strap coming


----------



## AristoNYC

Ordered today. Looks funky but something about it I'm really liking.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> lol my hints were way too easy :-d You are correct, it is the GW-M5630D
> 
> This came unexpected, just had to get it.


Wow Nik. Splendid catch. This are going to be big  Fantastic choice and can't wait for the arrival. Well done and very happy for you


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow Nik. Splendid catch. This are going to be big  Fantastic choice and can't wait for the arrival. Well done and very happy for you


Thanks Tom  |> I can't wait for it to arrive, it should be any day now. Finally an anniversary model in my collection


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Thanks Tom  |> I can't wait for it to arrive, it should be any day now. Finally an anniversary model in my collection


Yes indeed. Excellent addition and it suits you ever so well. Will be surely one of your favourites and the pinnacle of your collection  Enjoy


----------



## idkfa

I have at least one DW6600 incoming. Maybe this will be my next obsession, now that vintage screwback fever has subsided. At least these have readily available resin.


----------



## Silverswoosh

New toy!









One of my favorite 6900s. Subtle, but not boring!


----------



## Achal

Just impulse ordered one of these, always wanted a G-LIDE series watch.



















* Google images.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Deepsea_dweller said:


> S E C R E T ...... Can't reveal but can say it's a very very very fine G Shock; incoming end of next week  Stay put. 007 ;-)


Here ya go


----------



## Bdickerson84

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here ya go


Very jealous!!! I want one of these so bad!! Awesome find!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bdickerson84 said:


> Very jealous!!! I want one of these so bad!! Awesome find!!


Thank you Bdickerson Very much appreciated. I've been very lucky indeed. Hard to find, especially getting it in new old stock, unworn. Prices are simply sky rocking! Wish you all the best and you will find and get one. I'm very sure !


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Congrats Tom, looks amazing  Such nice shade of red, I always had a feeling someday this one will arrive to your collection.

Great addition to your Frogs, enjoy wearing it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Congrats Tom, looks amazing  Such nice shade of red, I always had a feeling someday this one will arrive to your collection.
> 
> Great addition to your Frogs, enjoy wearing it


Thank you very much for the kind words. Yes it was inevitable. Was eying the 1000RD for quite some time and I think it's a nice follow up after getting the T1000BS Ruby Froggy few weeks ago. It ain't over yet. Still some beauties out there  Best Tom


----------



## kung-fusion

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Hard to find, especially getting it in new old stock, unworn. Prices are simply sky rocking!


Yes they are! I got a burning red frog brand new for $500 a few years ago and sold it (still new) for $700 and felt like that was a lot. A price that low would be unheard of today. That's another one I wish I held onto...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kung-fusion said:


> Yes they are! I got a burning red frog brand new for $500 a few years ago and sold it (still new) for $700 and felt like that was a lot. A price that low would be unheard of today. That's another one I wish I held onto...


Spot on Kung. 700 would be a steal today. Even double the amount would be still reasonable for a NOS Burning Red. Sad that you let it go but who knows maybe one day everything will be back to normal ( prices )


----------



## idkfa

I logged onto eBay and blacked out. When I came to my wallet was lighter and these three were on the way:

A DW-6900X that I may or may not put on black resin with a black strap:









And two DW6600s that I am going to fix up a bit. The second one has an LCD segment problem, I will try to fix it but I may buy a new LCD for it. One will be on a 5600 strap, the other on a Zulu with adapters:

















I really like the case design of the 6600/6900 series but I am not a big fan of the three-eyes. I wasn't really interested in the X-Treme 6900 but I love the 9052-esque screen.


----------



## Ottovonn

idkfa said:


> I logged onto eBay and blacked out. When I came to my wallet was lighter and these three were on the way:
> 
> I really like the case design of the 6600/6900 series but I am not a big fan of the three-eyes. I wasn't really interested in the X-Treme 6900 but I love the 9052-esque screen.


Nice incoming pieces. I'm not a fan of the three eyes either. But I can overlook it if I like the watch as a whole. I like the face design of that 6900 a lot, though.


----------



## idkfa

Ottovonn said:


> Nice incoming pieces. I'm not a fan of the three eyes either. But I can overlook it if I like the watch as a whole. I like the face design of that 6900 a lot, though.


As much as I like the original silver resin and velcro strap, I think the white face would absolutely pop on a black bezel and strap. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Rocat

My MDV 106 arrived this afternoon packing extra goodies.

The MDV-106 on resin next to his older/smaller brother the MTD-1010. It was recently brought back to life with a new battery.




I think I have a thing for Orange Analogs.


With three extra straps from the seller. The two closest are mine, a Bond and an Orange(also arrived today)


Shots with new straps


----------



## idkfa

Rocat said:


> My MDV 106 arrived this afternoon packing extra goodies.


Nice watches! I love the 106, it is an incredibly affordable watch that feels great. I ended up replacing the dial on mine, there are so many possibilities for that hefty screwback case.


----------



## duke4c

This one was ordered today... should arrive next week... pic borrowed...


----------



## Ottovonn

duke4c said:


> This one was ordered today... should arrive next week... pic borrowed...
> 
> View attachment 1518877


You'll love it. The designers did a great job with the resin art. Subdued but just enough color to stand out. Perfect for me.


----------



## Gordon

Arrrgh My DW-D5600P stuck in UK customs since tuesday!


----------



## ORC

This one was ordered today... should arrive next week... pic borrowed...

View attachment 1518877
[/QUOTE]

Ditto! Can't wait!


----------



## CasioVibe

I agree. I removed the original band and installed another Casio band strap which is from Casio's model STL-S100H.


----------



## duke4c

Ottovonn said:


> You'll love it. The designers did a great job with the resin art. Subdued but just enough color to stand out. Perfect for me.


This is the first time in my life that I picked up the G-Shock (or any watch for that matter) without reading or caring about specs. Come to think of it this is the first time I didn't bother waiting for some web discount. I actually picked this one up at MSRP price.

I just liked the look and that was about it...

This is certanly a totally different experience for me and completely out of character.

A brave step forward or a dumb move? :think:

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Joakim Agren

duke4c said:


> This is the first time in my life that I picked up the G-Shock (or any watch for that matter) without reading or caring about specs. Come to think of it this is the first time I didn't bother waiting for some web discount. I actually picked this one up at MSRP price.
> 
> I just liked the look and that was about it...
> 
> This is certanly a totally different experience for me and completely out of character.
> 
> A brave step forward or a dumb move? :think:
> 
> We'll see what happens.


One thing you might be disappointed with in the GD-X6900 module is lack of current time in stw and ctd and also timer not settable to the second, nor can you get the light to stay on by holding the light button. Those are it's weaknesses compared to DW-6900. But you do get world time and better display.


----------



## kung-fusion

duke4c said:


> This is the first time in my life that I picked up the G-Shock (or any watch for that matter) without reading or caring about specs. Come to think of it this is the first time I didn't bother waiting for some web discount. I actually picked this one up at MSRP price.
> 
> I just liked the look and that was about it...
> 
> This is certanly a totally different experience for me and completely out of character.
> 
> A brave step forward or a dumb move? :think:
> 
> We'll see what happens.


Same here. I almost don't care about the functions. It is just the coolest idea for a camo pattern I have seen on a watch. I just hope Casio makes spare resin available for this model so people can wear it without worry.


----------



## Devastator01

got this yesterday at Macy's 25% under retail


----------



## Ottovonn

kung-fusion said:


> Same here. I almost don't care about the functions. It is just the coolest idea for a camo pattern I have seen on a watch. I just hope Casio makes spare resin available for this model so people can wear it without worry.


I agree 100 %. The 6900 models aren't my thing, but I love the camo design enough to overlook everything else. Wearing mine to work now.


----------



## Crater

Next one will be this  It's still in negotiations, but should be pretty soon.


----------



## Rocat

Negotiations. LOL.

Who with, the seller or the wife?
I hope you get it.

Have a great day



Crater said:


> Next one will be this  It's still in negotiations, but should be pretty soon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Next one will be this  It's still in negotiations, but should be pretty soon.


Nik is on fire  Awesome. Ok wear mine tomorrow together with yellow to make it even sweeter. Great choice Nik. That thing is huge


----------



## Crater

Rocat said:


> Negotiations. LOL.
> 
> Who with, the seller or the wife?
> I hope you get it.
> 
> Have a great day


:-d

The seller this time, I'm feeling around, searching for good price. Prices for Rangeman are ridicioulus here in EU, super overexpensive. I have send few emails around, waiting to hear back |>



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nik is on fire  Awesome. Ok wear mine tomorrow together with yellow to make it even sweeter. Great choice Nik. That thing is huge


 Nice |> I have now mostly all the vintage models I wanted, few varietes of them. Now I want to try some newer models and new technology. The question is... what will be next, after Rangeman?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

S
E 
C
R
E
T 


...... but I can say that another beautiful G is approaching Hong Kong sometimes this week. It ain't over yet. Stay put


----------



## Achal

I haven't even received my previous orders of an SKX007 and a 8900 Panda and I've gone and ordered myself an Olive Rangeman (negative display)!


----------



## Rocat

No it's not a G.

First, I want to thank Mike (aka Ottovonn) for providing me with valuable information.

After scouring Lionseek and WatchRecon, I found what I have been wanting for sometime. Seiko SKX007 inbound, new to me. Picked up for a very fair price. I had even considered an Orient Ray, which I may get someday. I knew I was headed back to Divers when I fixed up my MTD-1010 and bought MDV-106. Both are good watches but not able to compete with my Seiko Orange Monster.

I can not wait to put this baby on a Nato strap. (As I yell to the 8 and 5 yr old in bed at 12 midnight) "Thanks for the early Father's Day present to me that I just bought".

Good night/Morning


----------



## bosch78

Have this set coming for my DW6600-1V. Getting my old G re-built.















I'm also trying to expand my G collection this year - probably a Rangeman or two will be added to the collection and maybe an MT-G S1000BD.


----------



## Crater

Rocat said:


> No it's not a G.
> 
> First, I want to thank Mike (aka Ottovonn) for providing me with valuable information.
> 
> After scouring Lionseek and WatchRecon, I found what I have been wanting for sometime. Seiko SKX007 inbound, new to me. Picked up for a very fair price. I had even considered an Orient Ray, which I may get someday. I knew I was headed back to Divers when I fixed up my MTD-1010 and bought MDV-106. Both are good watches but not able to compete with my Seiko Orange Monster.
> 
> I can not wait to put this baby on a Nato strap. (As I yell to the 8 and 5 yr old in bed at 12 midnight) "Thanks for the early Father's Day present to me that I just bought".
> 
> Good night/Morning


Looking good  You can also get great oyster bracelet for it, if bracelets are your thing.


----------



## Rocat

Crater said:


> Looking good  You can also get great oyster bracelet for it, if bracelets are your thing.


Ottovonn and all the others from the Dive Forum are saying this model is very customizable. It sounds like the SKX007 owners mod their watches as much as G owners do. It seems more research is in my future. I like the looks of the Jubilee bracelet. Others may follow. I curse this site each time I buy a watch. LOL


----------



## GuessWho

Fell off the G-Shock wagon, sold all of mine over the last 3 months...

But the bug came back again, I guess there really is no cure!

This is in the mail:


----------



## CasioVibe

GuessWho said:


> Fell off the G-Shock wagon, sold all of mine over the last 3 months...
> 
> But the bug came back again, I guess there really is no cure!
> 
> This is in the mail:
> View attachment 1524957
> View attachment 1524958


What G-shock model is this one?


----------



## davisimpson

I've been wearing a G-Shock for the last 5 years or so, but I've just now got the collecting bug. I've got this baby on it's way, along with a NATO for my 6900. I'm so excited, but I hate the wait.

My next 2 purchases are going to be a GWM5610-1 followed by a "Master of G". Still haven't decided if I want to get the 9300 or save up and get the 9400.


----------



## GuessWho

CasioVibe said:


> What G-shock model is this one?


It is the G9300NV-2, I believe it is a recent release (in North America at least).


----------



## Crater

Rocat said:


> Ottovonn and all the others from the Dive Forum are saying this model is very customizable. It sounds like the SKX007 owners mod their watches as much as G owners do. It seems more research is in my future. I like the looks of the Jubilee bracelet. Others may follow. I curse this site each time I buy a watch. LOL


It's very expensive to visit WUS, even though we don't pay membership :-d

There are endless possibilities with modding SKX007, hard to imagine how many versions there are. I will keep my SKX009 in original look, it's pretty much how I would want it.


----------



## Rocat

Crater,

I've learned that the hard way. 35 watches in 1 1/2 years. I will leave the SKX007 stock. I've been looking at replacement bracelet's, Super Oyster and others.

That sucking sound we all hear is PayPal sucking money out of our bank accounts. LOL



Crater said:


> It's very expensive to visit WUS, even though we don't pay membership :-d
> 
> There are endless possibilities with modding SKX007, hard to imagine how many versions there are. I will keep my SKX009 in original look, it's pretty much how I would want it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GuessWho said:


> Fell off the G-Shock wagon, sold all of mine over the last 3 months...
> 
> But the bug came back again, I guess there really is no cure!
> 
> This is in the mail:
> View attachment 1524957
> View attachment 1524958


New cure it call  Well done GuessWho. Looking very good.


----------



## ricardomfs

Lost my head, I don't really no where, really I don't, and buy these thing, I was always curious about it... I know I'm gonna regret this, but it's a disease, buy buy buy buy....


----------



## Achal

I thought I had satisfied my g shock lust after ordering 2 in the last week, alas no. After seeing the number of good reviews of the GD-350-1B I couldn't resist.


----------



## GuessWho

Threw a bid out on this earlier this weekend, forgot about it until I got the message this morning saying "You Won"!













Not the prettiest or most special LE, but I got it for very cheap and I do like the show so why not?


----------



## Vade_R

Pre-ordered the Earthwatch Rangeman over the weekend from Rakuten.

Now the hardest part....the WAIT


----------



## yschow

This. Coming by this week.


----------



## GShockMe

It's been a while since my last G purchase. Finally I pull the trigger on the 2014 camo. The lunar bonsai is incoming from our forum member. I also have my first Edifice to try. ERA-300BD twin sensor and neon illumination is my pick.


----------



## WolfHunter3877

GDX6930 incoming!










Can't wait!!!


----------



## psweeting

Got my hands on a G-Shock I never thought I'd own: DW-6600B 1994 MTV European Music Awards. Sources disagree on numbers but I've read from 50 to 100 were made and given to staff who made the show. Seller's pics were terrible so here's a borrowed one.


----------



## AJA

ordered my first G-Shock friday night. Got a pretty good deal for that color scheme as well.


----------



## psweeting

Two in two days. Another music collaboration but this time a Sharam Q (90's JRock group) DW-6900. Only available through their fan club in the 90's.


----------



## yankeexpress

Marlin......MDV-102


----------



## Rocat

Nice one Yankee. Where did you find that one? They are getting hard to find.



yankeexpress said:


> Marlin......MDV-102


----------



## yankeexpress

Rocat said:


> Nice one Yankee. Where did you find that one? They are getting hard to find.


Mexico. Paid too much but .....it is near mint.


----------



## ricardomfs

And the beast arrives, this thing is an absurd, but almost mint, with box papers and everything, and it works pretty well I should say!


----------



## kung-fusion

ricardomfs said:


> And the beast arrives, this thing is an absurd, but almost mint, with box papers and everything, and it works pretty well I should say!


You could get quite an impressive summer watch tan line with that thing!


----------



## ricardomfs

kung-fusion said:


> You could get quite an impressive summer watch tan line with that thing!


yap and in winter no one will see that big piece of white skin our i will have to use two watches to cover it.
it´s a really complex watch, and i like it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> Pre-ordered the Earthwatch Rangeman over the weekend from Rakuten.
> 
> Now the hardest part....the WAIT


Nice very nice


----------



## UBGunner

Gently loved Rangeman from a fellow forum member. My first G-shock. Will replace a pro trek prw3000 neg that I love but find hard to read.


----------



## GuessWho

Well looks like I am really back on the wagon now, just snatched this one for $30:







I will probably order a replacement strap for it as well.


----------



## sticktodrum

After trying a couple of 5610's, I have the standard American release GW-M5610-1 coming on Friday. The negative display on the 5610 is kind of...bad. Thought it'd be cool, but was wrong. 

So, waiting for what will still be my only Solar piece.


----------



## yankeexpress

Vade_R said:


> Pre-ordered the Earthwatch Rangeman over the weekend from Rakuten.
> 
> Now the hardest part....the WAIT


ANTICIPATION!!

If they ship on the release day of 6/21, and EMS is as fast flying them to the US as they usually are, we should see them next week.


----------



## jargon51

3 G's in one week. Received the GDX6900FB-8B and the G7900A-7 and had to order this one too:

GW7900B-1 - I'm done for a while


----------



## yankeexpress

Very soft, comfortable bands, just like the GW-5000 band. These 2 versions of the AMW-380 arrived tonight, under $50 each delivered. Amazing deal.


----------



## yankeexpress

The SAIL G-2900


----------



## kung-fusion

Really poorly listed watches. I think the title of the listing was "untested used casio watches". Price was $10 with $6 shipping. No one was bidding, so I threw out a bid at the last second and won! $16 for a DW-5200C and some calculator watch. The DW-5200C is Japan A (same as my other DW-5200) and looks like it will need quite a bit of work (may not be salvageable at all) (bezel is broken at the ends as well) but for $16 shipped, I can't complain. The caseback alone is worth at least that much.


----------



## Rocat

Buck Rogers of the 25th century called. He wants his watch back.



ricardomfs said:


> And the beast arrives, this thing is an absurd, but almost mint, with box papers and everything, and it works pretty well I should say!


----------



## yankeexpress

It never ceases to amaze me what is out in the wild still after all these years....a NIB yellow Raysman. Couldn't resist even though I have a beater version with cracked bezel from Australia, this one really looks perfect.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just picked up from my office


----------



## cedric

Oh my Tom, one of my favourite as well, just can't find mine yet. Congrats much



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just picked up from my office


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you Cedric


----------



## kung-fusion

I finally took the plunge and ordered it.... What sold me was the watch tanaka video that showed the jelly resin of the CF band is red underneath. So much thought put into this watch, I didn't want to miss out. I ordered from yahoo japan via fromjapan bidding agent, so I have to wait for it to ship to FJ and then to me, so it will be a couple of weeks wait.


----------



## D1cky986

kung-fusion said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered it.... What sold me was the watch tanaka video that showed the jelly resin of the CF band is red underneath. So much thought put into this watch, I didn't want to miss out. I ordered from yahoo japan via fromjapan bidding agent, so I have to wait for it to ship to FJ and then to me, so it will be a couple of weeks wait.


That red jelly effect carbon strap sold it for me as well, looks fantastic, can't wait for this one to arrive.


----------



## D1cky986

The 15% off Rakuten deal is on again for the next few days, when you use the FromJapan service, that was enough for me to pull the trigger on Pinky...


----------



## stavros_ch

DW5600MS










Photo from internet.


----------



## goTomek

Just ordered Gulfman Men in Military Colors GR-9110ER-2DR, my first Gulfman ever  have been trying on last week on local store and fallen with love 









next will be probably Gulfman too, but Men in Smoky Gray


----------



## Ottovonn

Getting a DW-5600c soon. I understand the risks of owning a vintage screwback and the potential headaches. But if the bezel/resin breaks down, I'll wear it on a NATO (doesn't look too bad on a 16(?) mm NATO).

Thanks Bulldog!

Sellers pic:


----------



## ricardomfs

Rocat said:


> Buck Rogers of the 25th century called. He wants his watch back.


No no no, it´s mine now!


----------



## Docrwm

I was lured to the dark side today. I have my first G-Shock on the way, it's a GW-3000M-4A. Does this mean I can't ever, ever, visit the Rolex forum again? :-d


----------



## James142

Docrwm said:


> I was lured to the dark side today. I have my first G-Shock on the way, it's a GW-3000M-4A. Does this mean I can't ever, ever, visit the Rolex forum again? :-d


It's too late for you now. You might as well embrace it.


----------



## Ottovonn

Docrwm said:


> I was lured to the dark side today. I have my first G-Shock on the way, it's a GW-3000M-4A. Does this mean I can't ever, ever, visit the Rolex forum again? :-d


Yep. Your Sinn rights are also revoked. Please send all your Sinn watches (and Rolex if you have any) to me for proper "disposal."


----------



## Docrwm

Ottovonn said:


> Yep. Your Sinn rights are also revoked. Please send all your Sinn watches (and Rolex if you have any) to me for proper "disposal."


Ah, but Sinn are tool watches. No conflict there, move along.



James142 said:


> It's too late for you now. You might as well embrace it.


Perhaps its not too late!? The watch is comingfrom overseas. What have I done!


----------



## James142

Docrwm said:


> Perhaps its not too late!? The watch is comingfrom overseas. What have I done!


 Muahahahaha!


----------



## Docrwm

Ottovonn said:


> Yep. Your Sinn rights are also revoked. Please send all your Sinn watches (and Rolex if you have any) to me for proper "disposal."





James142 said:


> It's too late for you now. You might as well embrace it.





James142 said:


> Muahahahaha!


Oh the humanity!


----------



## Crater

Ottovonn said:


> Getting a DW-5600c soon. I understand the risks of owning a vintage screwback and the potential headaches. But if the bezel/resin breaks down, I'll wear it on a NATO (doesn't look too bad on a 16(?) mm NATO).
> 
> Thanks Bulldog!
> 
> Sellers pic:
> 
> View attachment 1539191


If thats the photo of the actual watch incoming, then there are no risks, you can get atleast 3 years of enjoyment out of it.

I bought NOS bezel and strap for mine in april lasr year and in a year of casual wearing it you can tell the resin isnt the same as it was when arrived. It ages quicker, since they are already few years old. Strap got a bit softer and a bit "waxy". Its nowhere near rotting stage, but after a year of wearing it wont get as much wrist time as before.

Hope you enjoy yours, really nice watch to wear


----------



## giorgos mg

Ottovonn said:


> Getting a DW-5600c soon. I understand the risks of owning a vintage screwback and the potential headaches. But if the bezel/resin breaks down, I'll wear it on a NATO (doesn't look too bad on a 16(?) mm NATO).
> 
> Thanks Bulldog!
> 
> Sellers pic:
> 
> View attachment 1539191


a great incoming! 
and great price!!
was checking it too (nr #1 right? )
but I just made another move yesterday and couldn't afford. 
well done Otto !

G.


----------



## Galpo

Ottovonn said:


> Getting a DW-5600c soon. I understand the risks of owning a vintage screwback and the potential headaches. But if the bezel/resin breaks down, I'll wear it on a NATO (doesn't look too bad on a 16(?) mm NATO).
> 
> Thanks Bulldog!


The 5600C is a great watch to wear, congrats on a well deserved addition to your collection. 
I still have a spare set of original 5200/5600c bezel and strap for the day of the rot 

Actually, it looks pretty cool without the bezel, too. Here is (5200, not 5600). The lugs are 18mm:


----------



## Galpo

This one is on the way


----------



## MCZK

GW-9400K









Thumbs up: got a 15% discount
Thumbs down: I'm currently in South Korea and could only get it shipped to Singapore so won't get it until September. Doh!


----------



## GuessWho

I'm done after this one, I promise;-)


----------



## craniotes

Got an Earthwatch Rangeman inbound. Might have a bead on the pink Froggie, but given that I doubt I'd wear it and I HATE profiteering flippers, I'll probably pass on that one and hope that it goes to someone who's actually going to keep it.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Rocat

Docrwm said:


> I was lured to the dark side today. I have my first G-Shock on the way, it's a GW-3000M-4A. Does this mean I can't ever, ever, visit the Rolex forum again? :-d


It's a given. You will wear the G-Shock more than the other watches you have. Even if you wear a suit to work.


----------



## James142

Rocat said:


> It's a given. You will wear the G-Shock more than the other watches you have. Even if you wear a suit to work.


Even if you wear your birthday suit to work.


----------



## CobaltBlaze

I'm looking to get a Rangeman too, Standard Type. This one sure looks sick.


----------



## Rocat

LOL.



James142 said:


> Even if you wear your birthday suit to work.


----------



## psweeting

A Standard DW-6600 that someone asked me to source:









and another Wrestlemania XX DW-6600 that I can wear and keep my mint one boxed away. Really chuffed about this one for a beater.


----------



## jhericurls

Going to get the Moto 360, can't wait b-)b-):-!


----------



## Rocat

Power to the Enablers whoever they may be!

Another thread pushed me (as if any of us really need pushing LOL) to go ahead and get the G7510. Something other than round or square. Time will if it stays in my collection. It probably will since it is different.

Have a great weekend everyone,

Rocat

Picture hijacked from another thread.


----------



## yankeexpress

Arrived today from Greece, 2x DW6600 called Codename


----------



## Sedi

Pulled the trigger on another DB-E30 today - I already have the bracelet version but the chromed plastic around the bezel looks a bit cheap so I decided to get the standard black version as long as it's still available - it was one of the last two sold BNIB that I could find on amazon.de. This watch has still one of the best modules that Casio ever came up with and I love the retro look with the big solar panels.








c) bodying.sg

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Rocat

Waiting on the G-7510, its taking too long. LOL

So I scratched the itch and have bought this. This one was second on my "To Buy" list. It does not seem to have been shown much love here but I like the big digits and the big enough day/date.

I am looking forward to checking out the band. The strap alone costs nearly as much as the whole watch does.










Good day/night everyone,


----------



## Piowa

Still can't believe I did it...









Please tell me I didn't loose my mind. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kung-fusion

Piowa said:


> Still can't believe I did it...
> 
> View attachment 1549817
> 
> 
> Please tell me I didn't loose my mind.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I always see these for sale and I am curious about them, but they are usually expensive when they are in good condition so I never bought one. I remember when I was in 2nd grade I used to collect little LCD games like this. I would take them in the car on long road trips, and annoy my parents with the endless beeping.


----------



## psweeting

Piowa said:


> Still can't believe I did it...
> 
> View attachment 1549817
> 
> 
> Please tell me I didn't loose my mind.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Looking forward to some photos and review when it arrives. I was considering buying this one as it wasn't a bad price. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## yankeexpress

Love the Sea and the Earth 2013 version GW-8901K arrived today.


----------



## Gathon

I have the black & gold GX-56 sitting at the customs on the moment. That addition will bring my g-shock "collection" to dizzying two pieces... I'll have sort of a Bruce Banner / The Hulk combo with G-7710-1ER and GX56GB-1. G-7710 having a great module and being one of the smallest G's you can buy, and the king being little more than just... big :-d

I was also thinking about getting the olive green band and bezel for the king, I think it might look good with the gold letters.

Excuse me for just posting stock images of both.


----------



## xrqtorres

I

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## xrqtorres

GD-100-1BER Arrives 18 July
For 47,00 Eur
http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B003ZUXTPA/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A11IL2PNWYJU7H










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

Gathon said:


> I have the black & gold GX-56 sitting at the customs on the moment. That addition will bring my g-shock "collection" to dizzying two pieces... I'll have sort of a Bruce Banner / The Hulk combo with G-7710-1ER and GX56GB-1. G-7710 having a great module and being one of the smallest G's you can buy, and the king being little more than just... big :-d
> 
> I was also thinking about getting the olive green band and bezel for the king, I think it might look good with the gold letters.
> 
> Excuse me for just posting stock images of both.


I didn't know the size difference was that huge!


----------



## Gathon

computer_freak said:


> I didn't know the size difference was that huge!


Heh, yeah, I should have also added that the pictures are not in scale :-d


----------



## yankeexpress

White Marlin










MDV-303D-7


----------



## De smid

*Finally*, sold a few G-shocks that i just could not band with and ordered a GW-A1000FC-1, and a complete GW-A1000RAF band and bezel set. so i will make the "poor mans RAF" (credits for the awesome name for this mod go to GshockMe) and of course post the progress online |>
if anybody needs me i'll be next to my mailbox waiting.....


----------



## Jasabor

I have a DW-5600C on the way. I believe for a steal. $65 is worth a gamble. A gamble 'cause the sellers pictures are very dodgy,but even then it looks good,al least i hope it does.....

























Yeah,not the best pictures in the world. But the force was strong on this one. I have to wait and see if the gamble was worth it or not. b-)


----------



## Crater

The force is defenetly strong with this one... looks like close to mint example. And all that for $65, you saved yourself atleast $200 

Looks good, lets wait with congrats for when it arrives, just to be sure |>


----------



## HiggsBoson

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on an MRG-8100B. :-!
My only concern is that a newer model is released weeks after buying it! :roll:


----------



## Jasabor

Crater said:


> The force is defenetly strong with this one... looks like close to mint example. And all that for $65, you saved yourself atleast $200
> 
> Looks good, lets wait with congrats for when it arrives, just to be sure |>


Crater,i hope so. Hard to tell by the pictures. Can be that the watch is all mangled up. Oh well,thanks for the congrats anyway.....


----------



## Bakky

Saw this one on amazon.de for only 87 Euro!

Normal Price in Holland is 149 Euro 

Couldn't refuse it for that price ofcourse, it will be delivered on friday.


----------



## Achal

Put an order for these a while ago, but the seller didn't have one of them in stock (despite it saying it was in stock on the store front). Well after (almost) a month they've finally shipped them. Hopefully getting them some time next week. The wait was so unbearable I ended up buying other shocks in the mean time!


----------



## James142

spikeyadrian said:


> I'm very close to pulling the trigger on an MRG-8100B. :-!
> My only concern is that a newer model is released weeks after buying it! :roll:


I understand your concern.

But, you know, life is short. And that's a nice watch! You could always get both.


----------



## HiggsBoson

James142 said:


> I understand your concern.
> 
> But, you know, life is short. And that's a nice watch! You could always get both.


......oh man, if you only knew my wife! :roll:


----------



## MCZK

Achal said:


> Put an order for these a while ago, but the seller didn't have one of them in stock (despite it saying it was in stock on the store front). Well after (almost) a month they've finally shipped them. Hopefully getting them some time next week. The wait was so unbearable I ended up buying other shocks in the mean time!


Woah, it's going to be a good day when those two arrive. Two DLC steel case screw backs. That's a hard act to follow. Congrats.


----------



## psweeting

Couple of unboxed Gulfman's:

Helly Hansen and ICERC.


----------



## Achal

Thanks! Yeah, will definitely be taking a break from any purchases for a while.


----------



## Vade_R

Going GPS, should be here by the end of the month.

Had to do it

GPW-1000-4

Internet pic


----------



## Chrisek

And you got the cool color!!! Looking forward forward to unboxing and review!!



sent with aloha


----------



## Rocat

I think I must have married your wife's sister.:-d:-d:-d:-d



spikeyadrian said:


> ......oh man, if you only knew my wife! :roll:


----------



## James142

Chrisek said:


> And you got the cool color!!! Looking forward forward to unboxing and review!!
> 
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


Chris, are you going to get one? I would think you'd be all over it, being in Hawaii and not near a tower.


----------



## Chrisek

Eventually. And it will definitely be the orange one. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Achal

Vade_R said:


> Going GPS, should be here by the end of the month.
> 
> Had to do it
> 
> GPW-1000-4
> 
> Internet pic


Can't wait to see some wrist shots! Congrats!


----------



## Rocat

I just bought a.....gasp...(me sitting down)....analog Timex !o|o|o|o|.

Those guys in affordables are much more subtle with their powers of persuasion than we are. Over here we tell ya' flat out, "Buy the XYZ G-Shock! Heck, buy both!" Not those guys. They're smooth! They just keep posting about how great a certain watch is and how you will won't be disappointed if you end up with it.

DANG IT!

Anyway The Timex T44921 is inbound for next week. 
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...jcG2z3RZSH6QHJeL2UQonP2lrLgiTG1GJwtgcJFQ6s6C5

BTW, I'm still waiting on the G-7510 ordered from Creation Watches on June 28th. The tracking shows it is coming from Frankfurt Germany. That is the first tracking information on it scanned on 6-8 in Frankfurt, CRAZY!


----------



## m0tty

I picked up yet another G-Shock, this time from the f29 sales forum.

I displayed great moderation when I limited myself to 3 automatics...but then I was diagnosed with the G-Shock fever. 
The only thing keeping my sanity in check (as is the case with other watches), is my own small wrist. I'm so blessed.


----------



## ajdh

Just arrived, Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1BJF


----------



## Ottovonn

m0tty said:


> I picked up yet another G-Shock, this time from the f29 sales forum.
> 
> I displayed great moderation when I limited myself to 3 automatics...but then I was diagnosed with the G-Shock fever.
> The only thing keeping my sanity in check (as is the case with other watches), is my own small wrist. I'm so blessed.
> 
> View attachment 1559492


Small wrists, huh? Have you looked into the squares?


----------



## HiggsBoson

Rocat said:


> I think I must have married your wife's sister.:-d:-d:-d:-d


....Oh man, I feel for you!
Mines a real ball breaker at times! :-d


----------



## Kev0417

Just bought this a few days ago from the sales forum from another member, first frogman and waiting for the arrival...patiently.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## n_wildgirl

GD-350-8DR :-d


----------



## luth_ukail

For the sake of trying out a purchase from Skywatches.sg, the Casio MRW-200H


----------



## kung-fusion

I just accidentally won this on ebay. I wasn't watching the listing or anything, I just decided to check ebay for the hell of it and saw this was ending in a minute. It looked like a good deal so I bid and won. Total was $66 shipped . Was that a good deal? The watch is used and this is the only photo. Seller said in the listing it has a titanium band (bracelet I assume) and is in good condition and was bought new for $350. Condition is hard to tell from the photo, maybe a scratch on the crystal? But still, for $66 that's a lot of features: solar, compass, barometer, temperature, and water depth. No altimeter, which is strange since it has a barometer.

Does anyone know when this came out? I want to say early 2000's but I am not sure.


----------



## James142

kung-fusion said:


> Total was $66 shipped . Was that a good deal?


Looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## lildrgn

Uh oh, just pulled the trigger on a red GLX5600. $30 + shipping. Can't wait.


----------



## Rocat

That is an excellent price



lildrgn said:


> Uh oh, just pulled the trigger on a red GLX5600. $30 + shipping. Can't wait.


----------



## ZombieMonkey

I don't normally post here. .... but I gotta say. ..... something red is coming. 
Thanks Pachoe for posting too many of the wrist shots.


----------



## mitadoc




----------



## Achal

luth_ukail said:


> For the sake of trying out a purchase from Skywatches.sg, the Casio MRW-200H


If it eases any concerns, I've bought multiple watches from Skywatches and have never had a problem. It's a shame they never seem to add new stock though, a lot of sold out watches on their website.


----------



## m0tty

Ottovonn said:


> Small wrists, huh? Have you looked into the squares?


Dear Sir,
Perusing the posts today, I was struck by the number of enabling posts for 5600 series G-Shocks, which are fine choices indeed to grace my slim wrist. I would like to say that the squares are the man's best friend, and that Casio should release more limited models so that ordinary folks can enjoy the little gems in squares.
m0tty
Georgia


----------



## Jasabor

Spare straps for the incoming DW-5600C. Has the golden buckle,but i chance that. Depending on the state of the bezel,i am planning to order two sets of Brazilians for it. My World Cup '98 is also incoming. Because of Indonesian law,the postage has to keep the package on hold for one month....... Then it will be send to Japan,and then it will resume its journey to the Netherlands. The seller was very happy with my patience. Little does he know.......


----------



## Rocat

What kind of law is that?



Jasabor said:


> Spare straps for the incoming DW-5600C. Has the golden buckle,but i chance that. Depending on the state of the bezel,i am planning to order two sets of Brazilians for it. My World Cup '98 is also incoming. Because of Indonesian law,the postage has to keep the package on hold for one month....... Then it will be send to Japan,and then it will resume its journey to the Netherlands. The seller was very happy with my patience. Little does he know.......
> 
> View attachment 1562912
> 
> 
> View attachment 1562916


----------



## Jasabor

Really don't know. It was the sellers story. Has to do with the import tax,i think. But i admit,its a strange story. I still can not figure out how the guy did send my watch to Jakarta,Indonesia. Thats a real f**k up.....:-d I still believe that the watch will end up on my doorstep. It than has become a real World Cup watch....;-)


----------



## BJAS1961

Just taken the plunge and placed my first order on Rakuten, for one of these:


----------



## acello27

I want a GD-400 : )


----------



## yankeexpress

Put a nice leather strap on my new Marlin Ani-Digital MDV-700. Normally I like Analogs to have a sweep second hand, but let this one slide as it is a Marlin. 
One cool feature is that the Analog hands are sync'd up with the digital time automatically.


----------



## yankeexpress

This Oldie-But-Goodie took over 4 weeks to get to me from Mexico, arriving yesterday. Picked it up at the Post Office this morning. It was an eBay BIN impulse buy as I have had trouble finding a mint MDV-102 Super-Illuminator. It has 2 very bright LED bulbs, one each at 12 and 6 o'clock that can be used as flashlights in an emergency being so strong. They used to be readily available for around $60US but have all but disappeared lately from online emporiums.

New to me Marlin, MDV-102


----------



## adi911

Pulled the trigger on a Casio Edifice EQW a1000DB after quite a few pictures and videos watched, on comparison with Citizen Skyhawk. I know, people would say citizen is much better and for the money would get a more high class brand, but I wanted to give a try to Edifice. Heard nothing bad so far and is packed with features and great look. Will post impresions after it arrives.


----------



## Rocat

Very nice Yankee,

I have the AMW710 which is very close in style to yours. I wish they would have made this one a Marin as well. Depending on your eyesight you will need to either hold the watch very close or very far away to read the lcd. For me its far away. The screen is very clear but very small.





yankeexpress said:


> Put a nice leather strap on my new Marlin Ani-Digital MDV-700. Normally I like Analogs to have a sweep second hand, but let this one slide as it is a Marlin.
> One cool feature is that the Analog hands are sync'd up with the digital time automatically.


----------



## filthyj24

I got some bonus time on my last paycheck so I used that to buy my grail...http://watch-tanaka5.sub.jp/casio/GW-9300GY-1JF/GW-9300GY-1JF.jpg


----------



## VME

Scored this DW5600C last night. Hopefully it is in good shape like the pictures show. I am excited, my first vintage G! Cannot wait till next week!


----------



## Rocat

VME,

Congratulations on the project.

I'm sure you have already done this but, definitely go through all of KF's restoration threads.


----------



## VME

I have been reading all I can. Going to have to settle on a brazilian bezel more than likely.

Hopefully it wont need much work done to the crystal


----------



## kung-fusion

VME said:


> Scored this DW5600C last night. Hopefully it is in good shape like the pictures show. I am excited, my first vintage G! Cannot wait till next week!


Japan S caseback!!!!! I hope you know how rare that is. And valuable. This is no ordinary 5600c. It is potentially worth 10x what you paid for it, if restored and with a new bezel, so take good care of it


----------



## VME

kung-fusion said:


> Japan S caseback!!!!! I hope you know how rare that is. And valuable. This is no ordinary 5600c. It is potentially worth 10x what you paid for it, if restored and with a new bezel, so take good care of it


Yep, that's why I had to have it 

After reading your threads, I saw this and jumped on it. You wouldn't believe what I gave for it. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## kung-fusion

VME said:


> Yep, that's why I had to have it
> 
> After reading your threads, I saw this and jumped on it. You wouldn't believe what I gave for it. Can't wait to get it!


I know, $30. You can view recently completed ebay auctions.


----------



## VME

Haha you got me there!


----------



## Vade_R

2 frogs incoming

a basic GWF-1000-1 (finally found a relatively cheap one, will probably mod it like crazy)

tanaka pic









and an older DW-8201GF-8, ( finally found a clean NOS example)

internet google pic









cheers guys


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice score Will


----------



## Vade_R

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice score Will


Thanks Tom!!, had to finally get the basic 1000, but the search continues for the 1000B

cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> Thanks Tom!!, had to finally get the basic 1000, but the search continues for the 1000B
> 
> cheers


It's the basic one yes; it's massive and very nice indeed. I really do like this straightforward Froggy and getting the atomic version is the icing on the cake. Not so easy to get. Fingers crossed fur the B and I know you will get it  Congrats on the NOS DW-8201 as well. So many great Froggy's out there. Nice and well done.


----------



## m0tty

Adding another square to my collection, a NASA approved one at that! 

DW5600E


----------



## Kev55

GD400-4 - should be here Monday, 21st.


----------



## computer_freak

m0tty said:


> Adding another square to my collection, a NASA approved one at that!
> 
> DW5600E
> 
> View attachment 1567792


A JDM version I see! That's a very nice watch.


----------



## Rocat

Goes with saying, even though I am saying it. pictures please.



Kev55 said:


> GD400-4 - should be here Monday, 21st.


----------



## lildrgn

VME said:


> Scored this DW5600C last night. Hopefully it is in good shape like the pictures show. I am excited, my first vintage G! Cannot wait till next week!


Ahhh. I was watching that sucker for awhile, too, but alas, I had already purchased a watch this week and was tapped out. Excellent score, hope all it needs is a battery. Keep us posted!


----------



## AirWatch

I've pre-ordered this, but I might change my mind and cancel it. Otherwise, it'll ship first of next month on release.

What do y'all think of it?


----------



## BJAS1961

BJAS1961 said:


> Just taken the plunge and placed my first order on Rakuten, for one of these:
> 
> View attachment 1563437


Japan Post tracking says it arrived in Sydney late yesterday afternoon. With any luck I'll have it on Monday, Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## VME

lildrgn said:


> Ahhh. I was watching that sucker for awhile, too, but alas, I had already purchased a watch this week and was tapped out. Excellent score, hope all it needs is a battery. Keep us posted!


I shall! I was supposed to receive it today, but good ol' USPS has my package in a town about an 1hr away from, saying it is "Undeliverable". Well no s%$! it isn't even in the right town!

This is the 3rd or 4th time the Atlanta sorting facility has sent a package the wrong way


----------



## Piowa

Return of the King.
I am so happy.










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

:-d :-d

Congrats Piowa, I think we all knew King will return some day


----------



## GuessWho

I should have never looked at Yahoo Auctions, now I own this:







DW-9900-1DJF, my first Frogman!


----------



## zimbo777

GuessWho said:


> I should have never looked at Yahoo Auctions, now I own this...


:-d I think we have ALL been in this situation at least once, in my case plenty of times... :roll::rodekaart


----------



## James142

AirWatch said:


> What do y'all think of it?


Looks cool.


----------



## Chrisek

Piowa said:


> Return of the King.
> I am so happy.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Congrats Piowa!!!! Welcome back! Next time just mail it to me and and I'll mail it back to you when ready ;-)

sent with aloha


----------



## luth_ukail




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived in Hong Kong


----------



## luth_ukail

Achal said:


> If it eases any concerns, I've bought multiple watches from Skywatches and have never had a problem. It's a shame they never seem to add new stock though, a lot of sold out watches on their website.


Thanks for the relief. Now that I got my casio, I planned to buy more in the future on the same website. But agree on the stocks part. They never update them.


----------



## cooldcs

Hello everybody,

I am newbie here. I have just got this g-shock (ga-150-1aer) from Amazon France. I'm very pleased with it. Is it too big for my wrist?


----------



## Rocat

cooldcs said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am newbie here. I have just got this g-shock (ga-150-1aer) from Amazon France. I'm very pleased with it. Is it too big for my wrist?
> View attachment 1574621


Welcome to the Forum cooldcs!

Nice choice for a first G-Shock. It will not be your last.


----------



## Rocat

My will is weak. I just ordered a GD-350-8 inbound from Kohl's of all places. Thanks to Kohl's cash and Percentage off sales, plus free shipping.


----------



## cooldcs

Rocat said:


> Welcome to the Forum cooldcs!
> 
> Nice choice for a first G-Shock. It will not be your last.


Thank you very much, Rocat. I know that I will not stop here with G-Shock


----------



## Rocat

cooldcs said:


> Thank you very much, Rocat. I know that I will not stop here with G-Shock


You are doooomed!LOL


----------



## Jasabor

Came across another screwback.... A G-2000. Used but in nice shape.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time to bump this thread up  A Frogman and one real surprise on it's way. Stay put


----------



## GuessWho

So I was on Yahoo Auctions again...


----------



## kung-fusion

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Time to bump this thread up  A Frogman and one real surprise on it's way. Stay put


Such a tease! At least give a hint man!


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Time to bump this thread up  A Frogman and one real surprise on it's way. Stay put


Classic Tom lol 

Looking forward to it, really curious what it is.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kung-fusion said:


> Such a tease! At least give a hint man!


Ok little hint for Kung   You will like both. 100% Guaranteed


----------



## Rocat

Since my heart was broken by the ill fitting (to me) GD-350-8. With Kohl's cash in hand and their 20% sale this weekend, I ended up with a nice basic Casio for $14.00. This included free shipping and no taxes. It should be here by Thursday. 

The AE-2000.


----------



## Ottovonn

Casio B640WD coming in hopefully next week. I spotted this on the forums here and fell for the super retro design. I have several Casio cheapies that I don't wear often, but hopefully things will change with this one.









I like the understated looks and the case design.


----------



## kung-fusion

Two fixer-upper 6600's from two different sellers. Both look like they can be made to look as good as new with the proper parts and maybe a little polish here and there, so hard to resist.


----------



## Rocat

I thought you were done with refurbishing watches.



kung-fusion said:


> Two fixer-upper 6600's from two different sellers. Both look like they can be made to look as good as new with the proper parts and maybe a little polish here and there, so hard to resist.


----------



## kung-fusion

Rocat said:


> I thought you were done with refurbishing watches.


I am. Well, I am for sure done with vintage squares that have no spare bezels available. The 6600's though are very easy to restore and the spare parts are readily available and cheap.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Time to bump this thread up  A Frogman and one real surprise on it's way. Stay put


The package has arrived few hours ago in Hong Kong. Its showtime tomorrow  Stay tight


----------



## MCZK

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The package has arrived few hours ago in Hong Kong. Its showtime tomorrow  Stay tight


Looking forward to it, ya big tease


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Looking forward to it, ya big tease


Yes indeed. Its a long big tease to keep you guys excited after this thread slowed down for quite some time. Its not my biggest haul ever but an extremely important one; call it a milestone! Thats why the little hype ;-)


----------



## Crater

Can't wait Tom, really curious what do you have prepared for tommorow  |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Can't wait Tom, really curious what do you have prepared for tommorow  |>


Thanks Nik. I won't disappoint you thats for sure! Big promise  See you tomorrow again


----------



## sticktodrum

Finally have a GW-5000 coming tomorrow. I'm intending on it kicking my rotation to the storage case and being "my watch."

Woot! It's happening!


----------



## phoenix844884

For our next number, we return to the basics


----------



## mitadoc

G5600 from mywatcheshub


----------



## Crater

mitadoc said:


> G5600 from mywatcheshub


Looks nice, nice model. How about 5500, any model on horizon you are interested in? Quite a few nice black 5500 to choose from these days compared to a year ago.


----------



## Black-Falcon

Pulled the trigger on my first frogman!


----------



## mitadoc

Crater said:


> Looks nice, nice model. How about 5500, any model on horizon you are interested in? Quite a few nice black 5500 to choose from these days compared to a year ago.


Anything specific for example?
I will be glad to see


----------



## Crater

mitadoc said:


> Anything specific for example?
> I will be glad to see


There are 4 nice black models avaliable on market today.... two GW-5510 (solar and atomic) and 2 standard battery, DW-D5500.

I know the GW-5510 has to be imported from Japan, the DW-D5500 might be avaliable in Europe a bit later.

GW-5510 negative display and positive

CASIO G-SHOCK GW-5510-1BJF Tough Solar Radio Watch Multiband 6 GW-5510-1B

Casio G Shock GW 5510 1JF Tough Solar Radio Watch Multiband 6 GW 5510 1 | eBay

DW-D5500

Casio G Shock DW D5500 1BJF World Time Chrono Watch Genuine Japan DW D5500 1B | eBay

Casio G Shock DW D5500 1JF World Time Chrono Watch Genuine Japan DW D5500 1 | eBay


----------



## mitadoc

Crater said:


> There are 4 nice black models avaliable on market today.... two GW-5510 (solar and atomic) and 2 standard battery, DW-D5500.
> 
> I know the GW-5510 has to be imported from Japan, the DW-D5500 might be avaliable in Europe a bit later.
> 
> GW-5510 negative display and positive
> 
> CASIO G-SHOCK GW-5510-1BJF Tough Solar Radio Watch Multiband 6 GW-5510-1B
> 
> Casio G Shock GW 5510 1JF Tough Solar Radio Watch Multiband 6 GW 5510 1 | eBay
> 
> DW-D5500
> 
> Casio G Shock DW D5500 1BJF World Time Chrono Watch Genuine Japan DW D5500 1B | eBay
> 
> Casio G Shock DW D5500 1JF World Time Chrono Watch Genuine Japan DW D5500 1 | eBay


10x for the suggestions but no red buttons


----------



## Crater

Nope, no red buttons I'm afraid. Last model with red buttons avaliable was the G-5500-1JF if I'm correct and that was few years ago. Good luck finding one, it would be pretty expensive I guess.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Closing in


































And the King. arrived as well. Enjoy


















One more surprise on its way to Hk


----------



## gobulls

Deepsea_dweller said:


> One more surprise on its way to Hk


Please tell me it's not the Mastermind froggie....;-);-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gobulls said:


> Please tell me it's not the Mastermind froggie....;-);-)


Thats far off and besides I would never ever announce a MM or any ( super ) rare Froggy on a forum in advance again! Not even the slightest hint as I have learned my lesson. Sadly


----------



## Crater

Wow Tom, positive King and 1000G :-! I don't know which one looks best...

Congrats on both, I know you wanted 1000G for a while, but King is a very nice suprise. And atomic at that, really nice |>

Enjoy wearing them, great day for you today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Wow Tom, positive King and 1000G :-! I don't know which one looks best...
> 
> Congrats on both, I know you wanted 1000G for a while, but King is a very nice suprise. And atomic at that, really nice |>
> 
> Enjoy wearing them, great day for you today


Thank you very nuch. I was sure that the King woud be a positive surprise. Surely you like it as i know you pretty well. Thanks for your great support. Really appreciated yeah and the Froggy is simply as cooool as it gets. Stunning !


----------



## mitadoc

I bought it last night for my grand dad.I hope it`s genuine.
This is the seller`s pic,it`s top rated though.


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats Tom on the King and frog!!! Looking forward to the other inbound as both of these are pretty high up anyone's list!!! 

PS. sorry to hear about rare G issues. Personally here to celebrate your inbound wherever it is on your list!

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Congrats Tom on the King and frog!!! Looking forward to the other inbound as both of these are pretty high up anyone's list!!!
> 
> PS. sorry to hear about rare G issues. Personally here to celebrate your inbound wherever it is on your list!
> 
> sent with aloha


Thank you very nuch Chris. Really very kind of you  As i got everything in my bag and sitting oretty, I m not looking back anymore. Just Important lesson learned!


----------



## phoenix844884

Finally! The one that I have been eying for quite some time.

This beauty









from this sales thread - 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-g-shock-gw-3000m-4aer-1038693.html


----------



## Ottovonn

mitadoc said:


> I bought it last night for my grand dad.I hope it`s genuine.
> This is the seller`s pic,it`s top rated though.


Looks fine based on the pic. You can check its authenticity by holding the bottom right button. If "Casio" shows up on the display, you have the real deal.


----------



## illition

This


----------



## mitadoc

Ottovonn said:


> Looks fine based on the pic. You can check its authenticity by holding the bottom right button. If "Casio" shows up on the display, you have the real deal.


Really?With holding the lower right pusher?
I have to check my 2 grand mothers`F91s - they already got them for Xmas.
10x,buddy!


----------



## TACK

After looking for quite a while, I just picked up a restored 6600 on ebay.


----------



## mitadoc

TACK said:


> After looking for quite a while, I just picked up a restored 6600 on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 1592322


It looks fabulous.


----------



## Rocat

A G8900-1 inbound. After considering it and the GWM500A/530A, and a GWM850-1. 

The LCD color with matte black resin was visually appealing. The 20 second alarms are nice as is the flash alert and a CDT settable to the second. IMO this is the best looking 8900 out there. I wish the GR-8900-1 had these features but alas, it does not.


----------



## Rwhite692

GWA-1100-1A3 from a seller on eBay...can't wait!


----------



## GShockMe

Edifice EQSA-500DB the most affordable smart access watch as of now.

http://www.edifice.casio.com/watches/EQSA500DB-1A


----------



## mitadoc

Ottovonn said:


> Looks fine based on the pic. You can check its authenticity by holding the bottom right button. If "Casio" shows up on the display, you have the real deal.


The mailwoman just delivered it to me.Immediately I tried to check the authenticity."CASIo" showed.Happy happy!
Thanks again,Otto,for the support!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FOR 
Me


----------



## iWatchA

Hello,

My first 2 G's. GW530MA and GW3500BD

Alain.


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> FOR
> Me


 I can only imagine what it is, I have no clue

Will it arrive soon?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> I can only imagine what it is, I have no clue
> 
> Will it arrive soon?


I know you know it Nik. Just look awhile back. Right it can be only that one  Lets surprise the others. Either way will be a blast. Yes will be arriving ( hopefully ) on Saturday. Presentation then most likely Sunday


----------



## D1cky986

Incoming, crossing over to the Dark Side of the Force...!!!!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D1cky986 said:


> Incoming, crossing over to the Dark Side of the Force...!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1594989


Love that 'keep in the ' semi dark' game . Looking forward to yours Rich. Plenty more to come this year. Just the warm up.


----------



## D1cky986

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love that 'keep in the ' semi dark' game . Looking forward to yours Rich. Plenty more to come this year. Just the warm up.


A bit of Fun , inspired by your " King of Spades"............!!!!!

Cheers,

Rich...


----------



## nunyx

My new GW-9200BPJ-100 should arrive in a couple days.


----------



## Numpsy

nunyx said:


> My new GW-9200BPJ-100 should arrive in a couple days.


Nice 

I wonder what this could be? ;-)


----------



## nunyx

Numpsy said:


> Nice
> 
> I wonder what this could be? ;-)


Dude! I should know I would find you here!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

nunyx said:


> Dude! I should know I would find you here!


Small G world


----------



## Ottovonn

D1cky986 said:


> Incoming, crossing over to the Dark Side of the Force...!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1594989


Darth TUNA!???


----------



## D1cky986

Ottovonn said:


> Darth TUNA!???


You win a Cookie....!!!!


----------



## Ottovonn

D1cky986 said:


> You win a Cookie....!!!!


I've owned the light side Tuna 015 for about two years. One of my absolute favorites. But the Darth Tuna has always niggled at the back of my mind, tempting me to cross over. I don't know how long I can resist anymore. From what I've read it's a great watch and arguably one of the best modern Tunas. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## D1cky986

Ottovonn said:


> I've owned the light side Tuna 015 for about two years. One of my absolute favorites. But the Darth Tuna has always niggled at the back of my mind, tempting me to cross over. I don't know how long I can resist anymore. From what I've read it's a great watch and arguably one of the best modern Tunas. You won't be disappointed.


Thanks, pretty much an Impulse purchase, thought it would fit in well with my Froggies, found one for a good price on Rakuten, then the 15% off with the current FromJapan promotion clinched it for me.


----------



## brvheart

In the next few days I will hopefully be the proud new owner of my first Muddy...this is in the mail...


----------



## computer_freak

brvheart said:


> In the next few days I will hopefully be the proud new owner of my first Muddy...this is in the mail...


Rest in peace my friend. It was good knowing you.


----------



## brvheart

computer_freak said:


> Rest in peace my friend. It was good knowing you.


----------



## Numpsy

nunyx said:


> Dude! I should know I would find you here!


I said this place was bad for my wallet ;-)

/pokes customs to go faster.


----------



## metasyntax

I've got a DW9052-1 and G7900-1 incoming sometime this week, and a GWM500A-1 early next week. Pretty excited about the G7900; I love the wings on my GD350, they just make it feel more comfortable on my skinny wrists. The DW9052 looks like a nice cheaper watch (in the vein of the DW5600 and DW6900), and the GWM500 looks like it's going to be really nice for walking / hiking / jogging. Gotta love the chrome trim on "trainer" watches like the G7700... so cool! b-) I was a bit concerned on the stated case size of the GWM500A (I think it's 56.8mm tall whereas my biggest right now is 53mm tall) but after seeing some wrist shots I decided to give it a try, as it doesn't really look so big.


----------



## Ottovonn

Mistakenly put this in the Seiko forum, but it's all good since that's my other favorite hangout.

Incoming GWF-1000 Frog. Finally, after much internal debate -- Don't get the Frog, Otto! Your wrists can't handle such a massive watch! You have too many watches! You can save the money for a rainy day, etc. etc. -- and having watched countless youtube videos, I have decided to embrace the massive Frog that is, well, the Frog.









Thanks to Liwang, Brvheart, Seadweller (his numerous WRUW Frog pics) and the rest who have subtly influenced (brainwashed) me over the last few months.


----------



## liwang22

I thought you posted in Seiko forum on purpose, sort of like in spite my usual posting of Seikos here the lure of the Frogman caused me to stray.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ottovonn said:


> Mistakenly put this in the Seiko forum, but it's all good since that's my other favorite hangout.
> 
> Incoming GWF-1000 Frog. Finally, after much internal debate -- Don't get the Frog, Otto! Your wrists can't handle such a massive watch! You have too many watches! You can save the money for a rainy day, etc. etc. -- and having watched countless youtube videos, I have decided to embrace the massive Frog that is, well, the Frog.
> 
> View attachment 1603958
> 
> 
> Thanks to Liwang, Brvheart, Seadweller (his numerous WRUW Frog pics) and the rest who have subtly influenced (brainwashed) me over the last few months.


Awesome news Otto and glad I coukd help a tiiny little bit  Massive congrats and really lookong forward. Enjoy


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats Otto!!!! I think you will enjoy it!

sent with aloha


----------



## engr.pol

Ottovonn said:


> Mistakenly put this in the Seiko forum, but it's all good since that's my other favorite hangout.
> 
> Incoming GWF-1000 Frog. Finally, after much internal debate -- Don't get the Frog, Otto! Your wrists can't handle such a massive watch! You have too many watches! You can save the money for a rainy day, etc. etc. -- and having watched countless youtube videos, I have decided to embrace the massive Frog that is, well, the Frog.
> 
> View attachment 1603958
> 
> 
> Thanks to Liwang, Brvheart, Seadweller (his numerous WRUW Frog pics) and the rest who have subtly influenced (brainwashed) me over the last few months.


Very slippery slope of a deep deep well..congrats on your new watch and goodluck limiting it to just one or five or ten or..you get the point


----------



## brvheart

Ottovonn said:


> Mistakenly put this in the Seiko forum, but it's all good since that's my other favorite hangout.
> 
> Incoming GWF-1000 Frog. Finally, after much internal debate -- Don't get the Frog, Otto! Your wrists can't handle such a massive watch! You have too many watches! You can save the money for a rainy day, etc. etc. -- and having watched countless youtube videos, I have decided to embrace the massive Frog that is, well, the Frog.
> 
> View attachment 1603958
> 
> 
> Thanks to Liwang, Brvheart, Seadweller (his numerous WRUW Frog pics) and the rest who have subtly influenced (brainwashed) me over the last few months.


This is GREAT NEWS Otto!!! Let us know the arrival date - we (well....you know me and if others want to be geeks and join...) will sync that day and all wear them with you!! Awesome job!! Congrats my friend!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ottovonn said:


> Mistakenly put this in the Seiko forum, but it's all good since that's my other favorite hangout.
> 
> Incoming GWF-1000 Frog. Finally, after much internal debate -- Don't get the Frog, Otto! Your wrists can't handle such a massive watch! You have too many watches! You can save the money for a rainy day, etc. etc. -- and having watched countless youtube videos, I have decided to embrace the massive Frog that is, well, the Frog.
> 
> View attachment 1603958
> 
> 
> Thanks to Liwang, Brvheart, Seadweller (his numerous WRUW Frog pics) and the rest who have subtly influenced (brainwashed) me over the last few months.


Otto The purple will be your second one shortly b4 xmas. Mark my words  ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn

Thanks so much all. I do like the burning red Froggie, but I think with this basic black Frog, I'll be all Frogged out. Still, it'll be my first ever Frogman, so I'm pretty excited.

I'll let you all know when I think it's incoming, maybe in about three to four business days.


----------



## computer_freak

Ottovonn said:


> Mistakenly put this in the Seiko forum, but it's all good since that's my other favorite hangout.
> 
> Incoming GWF-1000 Frog. Finally, after much internal debate -- Don't get the Frog, Otto! Your wrists can't handle such a massive watch! You have too many watches! You can save the money for a rainy day, etc. etc. -- and having watched countless youtube videos, I have decided to embrace the massive Frog that is, well, the Frog.
> 
> Thanks to Liwang, Brvheart, Seadweller (his numerous WRUW Frog pics) and the rest who have subtly influenced (brainwashed) me over the last few months.


Congratulations! I was able to say no to one recently, but perhaps in the future I can't resist it anymore.

You made a good choice.


----------



## Crater

Congrats Otto, first Frogman, that's a big deal  You will remmeber this one in a year when you will have 10 of them :-d

Looking forward to your impressions after wearing it for a while, we have similar size wrists and I'm curious how you will like it.


----------



## D1cky986

Great score Otto, looking forward to your comments when the Froggy arrives...!


----------



## redsinjuro

My Latest g-shock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numpsy

So, my attempt to buy a Froggy (GWF-1000) from nigel o'hara has been a bust, so i'm looking elsewhere :-(

Question now is, do I go for a GF-1000 off ebay for a couple of quid more, or go for the GWF elsewhere for quite a bit more (and once VAT etc are included, it would still be quite a bit more to import one).
I'd prefer the radio controlled version, but as i'm seeing a ~£115 difference between the lowest prices in the UK i'm not sure - it's a nice feature but not worth *that* much more...


----------



## Ottovonn

Numpsy said:


> So, my attempt to buy a Froggy (GWF-1000) from nigel o'hara has been a bust, so i'm looking elsewhere :-(
> 
> Question now is, do I go for a GF-1000 off ebay for a couple of quid more, or go for the GWF elsewhere for quite a bit more (and once VAT etc are included, it would still be quite a bit more to import one).
> I'd prefer the radio controlled version, but as i'm seeing a ~£115 difference between the lowest prices in the UK i'm not sure - it's a nice feature but not worth *that* much more...


Aw, that sucks. I read the entire Nigel O'Hara thread. I haven't seen so many negative reviews concentrated in one place in quite a while. You might want to reconsider importing the Frog, even though it'll be costly. Seiya won't screw you over.

I still can't believe this Nigel fellow takes people's money and piles excuses for failing to fulfill his orders.

The only reason I chose the atomic Frog was that I thought the robot frog on the caseback looked cooler. I already have a GW-5000 that I set all my other watches to.


----------



## brvheart

Numpsy said:


> So, my attempt to buy a Froggy (GWF-1000) from nigel o'hara has been a bust, so i'm looking elsewhere :-(
> 
> Question now is, do I go for a GF-1000 off ebay for a couple of quid more, or go for the GWF elsewhere for quite a bit more (and once VAT etc are included, it would still be quite a bit more to import one).
> I'd prefer the radio controlled version, but as i'm seeing a ~£115 difference between the lowest prices in the UK i'm not sure - it's a nice feature but not worth *that* much more...


Chino or Seyia - and get the atomic ;-)


----------



## Numpsy

Ottovonn said:


> The only reason I chose the atomic Frog was that I thought the robot frog on the caseback looked cooler.


My purchasing logic has been known to go something like:
The GF is £100+ less, which is much more sensible...
But the GWF has a nicer frog picture on the back, and will save me 30 seconds a year not having to manually turn DST on/off, so get that one.

Will have to see I guess ;-)


----------



## computer_freak

I looked up the cheapest GF-1000 on eBay and the cheapest GWF-1000 on Rakuten and the difference is €27 / £21-22.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just in


----------



## Spyharpy

On the way!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Another goodie is coming in  Little hint for some of you. Last 3 letters are ' m a n '


----------



## hishammsm

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Another goodie is coming in  Little hint for some of you. Last 3 letters are ' m a n '


Ranger..? or no


----------



## buster71

Just 6 days after receiving my 1st G-shock (AWG-M100), I got this on the way:


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Another goodie is coming in  Little hint for some of you. Last 3 letters are ' m a n '


- Mudman
- Riseman
- Raysman
- Frogman
- Antman
- Rangeman
- Gulfman

:-d Too many to choose from at the moment, we need another clue


----------



## hishammsm

Crater said:


> - Mudman
> - Riseman
> - Raysman
> - Frogman
> - Antman
> - Rangeman
> - Gulfman
> 
> :-d Too many to choose from at the moment, we need another clue


Also there is:
Batman :-d


----------



## hishammsm

buster71 said:


> Just 6 days after receiving my 1st G-shock (AWG-M100), I got this on the way:
> 
> View attachment 1608044


Congratulations man, and what you are doing is normal, welcome to the club


----------



## brvheart

hishammsm said:


> Congratulations man, and what you are doing is normal, welcome to the club


Ain't that the truth!!! Welcome to the new normal!!

Sent from my i using Tapatalk


----------



## buster71

hishammsm said:


> Congratulations man, and what you are doing is normal, welcome to the club


LOL, yeah now I gotta start looking for a digital model. Then I'll take a break.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> - Mudman
> - Riseman
> - Raysman
> - Frogman
> - Antman
> - Rangeman
> - Gulfman
> 
> :-d Too many to choose from at the moment, we need another clue


You're absolutely right Nik. That was far too vague. Ok few more hints. Its atomic and honestly I haven't seen this G Shock on our forum ( maybe I missed it though ) So somehow a pretty rare bird some might think.


----------



## Hardware

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just in


d d, nice watch. That's likely my next one. How do you find the reverse display? How legible it it in normal and lower light?


----------



## computer_freak

hishammsm said:


> Also there is:
> Batman :-d


Or Spiderman. Superman. Ultraman. Wademan. Lungman. Running Man.

Or....... Ironman? But we don't talk about that here.


----------



## hishammsm

computer_freak said:


> Or Spiderman. Superman. Ultraman. Wademan. Lungman. Running Man.
> 
> Or....... Ironman? But we don't talk about that here.


lol, you are right. i went too far on that


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hardware said:


> d d, nice watch. That's likely my next one. How do you find the reverse display? How legible it it in normal and lower light?


Thank you very much. Yes go for it  Personally its my best looking King   as I have a weak spor for the red/ black colour theme. Its a bit like some of my Frogman, especially the GWF-1000BS. The display is another story! Just watching football in dim lighting and can'f see a thing. Under normal daylight i'm ok


----------



## Hardware

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thank you very much. Yes go for it  Personally its my best looking King   as I have a weak spor for the red/ black colour theme. Its a bit like some of my Frogman, especially the GWF-1000BS. The display is another story! Just watching football in dim lighting and can'f see a thing. Under normal daylight i'm ok


Yeah...I'm jonesin' for one now. LOL...How effective is the light?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hardware said:


> Yeah...I'm jonesin' for one now. LOL...How effective is the light?












Gotta sleep now Hardware. Sorry for the blurry shot.


----------



## brvheart

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Another goodie is coming in  Little hint for some of you. Last 3 letters are ' m a n '


This may or may not relate to something headed my way as well...."M A N"


----------



## Ottovonn

Froggie should be arriving tomorrow. I'm so CROAKED. 

(Get it? Croaked? Stoked? Okay, FROG-get about it.)


----------



## computer_freak

Ottovonn said:


> Froggie should be arriving tomorrow. I'm so CROAKED.
> 
> (Get it? Croaked? Stoked? Okay, FROG-get about it.)


I cane toad-ally see why you are so happy!


----------



## De smid

i really hope it fits the showcase i got for my watches, the seller didn't specify the height...fingers crossed!


----------



## computer_freak

My jaw just dropped to the floor. Are you friends with a shop owner?


----------



## De smid

yes, but thats not how i got it. just snatched it on ebay. right place right time i guess. it was a "buy it now" bargain :-!


----------



## brvheart

I got first dibs if you ever want to off load it!!!


Sent from my i using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ottovonn said:


> Froggie should be arriving tomorrow. I'm so CROAKED.
> 
> (Get it? Croaked? Stoked? Okay, FROG-get about it.)


Then the party will begin...... Non stop  Most anticipated Froggy on our Forum by a long shot Otto. Stay cool, calm and collected. Fingers crossed. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Hardware

What is that spring loaded thing?


----------



## De smid

thats for when u get tired of a watch....


----------



## Hardware

De smid said:


> thats for when u get tired of a watch....


That was not helpful.

Anywho...I have incoming...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hardware said:


> That was not helpful.
> 
> Anywho...I have incoming...
> 
> View attachment 1609493


Oh yes  Great score.


----------



## De smid

Hardware said:


> That was not helpful.


sorry mate, no offence.

just a display;-)

nice score though!


----------



## polszki

arrived today


----------



## brvheart

These things come in three's I hear....we shall see at the end of this week....M A N...P...1A??


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

brvheart said:


> These things come in three's I hear....we shall see at the end of this week....M A N...P...1A??


Mine next week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Adding a bit more mystery on this thread ;-) Nik aka Crater has one G incoming this September although he doesn't know yet. More to come soon  Stay put


----------



## Erks

I have this incoming, ooo cant wait


----------



## MUDMAN

I have GW-5000 incoming!


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Adding a bit more mystery on this thread ;-) Nik aka Crater has one G incoming this September although he doesn't know yet. More to come soon  Stay put




So much mystery in this thread  Can't wait to see which MAN is arriving to you and which September G do you mean :-d |> You gave some clues, but I'm clueless :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> So much mystery in this thread  Can't wait to see which MAN is arriving to you and which September G do you mean :-d |> You gave some clues, but I'm clueless :-d


Awesome Nik  Now you're even more excited but clueless  Perfect combination. Soon you will know


----------



## Hardware

De smid said:


> sorry mate, no offence.
> 
> just a display;-)
> 
> nice score though!


No worries. LOL

I'm looking forward to the King!


----------



## Axiom

This one is incoming, borrowed pic


----------



## yankeexpress

Another eBay snag....hopefully all it needs is a cleaning ,a battery and a band.


----------



## sticktodrum

Also an eBay snag, another 5600C, this one with the 691 module. Strap seems in good condition, but I have an extra OEM strap for it, and some sets of Brazilian resin on its way. Going to lightly restore this puppy.


----------



## kung-fusion

Not in the market for anything, but I made the mistake of checking new ebay listings. I saw this ocean gray DW-5025D at a price too good to pass up. Still has the sticker on the caseback and looks to be in great shape.


----------



## sticktodrum

kung-fusion said:


> Not in the market for anything, but I made the mistake of checking new ebay listings. I saw this ocean gray DW-5025D at a price too good to pass up. Still has the sticker on the caseback and looks to be in great shape.


Ah! I missed that! So jealous right now...


----------



## yankeexpress

kung-fusion said:


> Not in the market for anything, but I made the mistake of checking new ebay listings. I saw this ocean gray DW-5025D at a price too good to pass up. Still has the sticker on the caseback and looks to be in great shape.


Nice going!

Also love the backs of these, which is why I never swapped out the case for the GW-5000 mod.


----------



## woodt3

sticktodrum said:


> Ah! I missed that! So jealous right now...


Missed it as well, I guess I need to edit my saved searched because I never saw anything. Edit: I found it, excellent pick up. I'm jealous as well. I have this incoming, hoping the bezel doesn't crumble in my hands:


----------



## engr.pol

Can't wait for my first square!










(Borrowed pic)


----------



## Baconbitz

computer_freak said:


> I cane toad-ally see why you are so happy!


I bet he'll get Croaked-up about it.

Edit: I have the most up to date in the states square. The GWM-5610


----------



## carrot

Seiya has sent me an atomic frog. He couldn't have got it to the UK any faster but now it has been sitting in UK Customs for 3 days. As usual it will be 'Stand and Deliver!' as they apply charges to my little present to myself. But really it was a gift from me to me wasn't it?


----------



## Numpsy

Self control, I have none....

What I do have is an order confirmation for an entry in to the limited edition camo club. I didn't have any plans to buy it, I just happened to notice it in stock on the Selfridges website and then ordered it!


----------



## MUDMAN

Arrived safely from Japan.


----------



## MCZK

After sitting on the fence for too long I decided to get the PRW-S3000. Should be here by the weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MUDMAN said:


> Arrived safely from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 1618836


Very nice. Ome of the 2 squares I will surely buy one day  Enjoy


----------



## Numpsy

I got back into work after lunch to find this waiting for me


----------



## Baconbitz

No bags or, no tags.


----------



## metasyntax

Baconbitz said:


> No bags or, no tags.


I bought a GW6900 from Amazon "new" that came with no box, no manual, no warranty card, the battery was dead, and the watch was covered in some white residue. Needless to say, it went back. For the convenience you get, quality of service from Amazon is hit or miss. At least returns are easy when you need them. I'd much prefer buying from a seller I trust on eBay.

Sent from my mobile.


----------



## De smid

this one was hard to get, should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Piowa

Just bought GC-2000. Should be here next week.








(picture by BruceS from WUS)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

I have been wanting a GW-M850-1 for some time. I came across it used on eBay. No one bid above my max price (which was not high at all) so it is inbound and should be here late in the week.

Once it arrives I will give it a good going over and cleaning, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Numpsy

Another new acquisition:























I grabbed this one used off ebay - no particular interest in Channel Islands, just liked the green display


----------



## yankeexpress

Something I've been meaning to do for awhile....make a positive GRAY G-7800. Gonna take the positive module out of this beat up old white 7800 found on eBay......










and put it in a brand new incoming Gray:










An addition to these 3 already in residence.


----------



## GShockMe

Gulfmaster is incoming. This may replace my Protrek or Rangeman or both.


----------



## eedwinn

Got these yesterday!


----------



## brvheart

Replace them?? That is interesting - I would not think that this piece no matter it's AWESOME looks would replace either my Rangeman or any of my Protreks. Curious - do you use the functions often or is it just a wrist piece? My simple mind doesnt seem to me able to wrap itself around all the functions that GulfMaster has to offer in the analog dials and hands. Cant wait to get see your feedback after getting this one. Please be sure to post a thread and your review on it.



GShockMe said:


> Gulfmaster is incoming. This may replace my Protrek or Rangeman or both.
> 
> View attachment 1625850


----------



## kbuzbee

brvheart said:


> Cant wait to get see your feedback after getting this one. Please be sure to post a thread and your review on it.


(Cough, cough....) ;-)

Ken


----------



## Rocat

Ok another one to add. I sold my G7710 a while back because I did not like the negative display even though it was superb. I like the old school look of the blue and silver lcd. Anyway, it's also inbound.


----------



## manofthehour

I'll be recieving my new Gulfman G-9100-1ER by tomorrow, I wanted a non-so-expensive tide/moon Casio and found this Master of G. I've read a lot of complains about the moon graph being too little, but I've seen the watch before and it's ok. Cannot wait.









I also like the symetric design and the size, my Rangeman feels so bulky for daily beating.


----------



## GShockMe

brvheart said:


> Replace them?? That is interesting - I would not think that this piece no matter it's AWESOME looks would replace either my Rangeman or any of my Protreks. Curious - do you use the functions often or is it just a wrist piece? My simple mind doesnt seem to me able to wrap itself around all the functions that GulfMaster has to offer in the analog dials and hands. Cant wait to get see your feedback after getting this one. Please be sure to post a thread and your review on it.


I don't use much functions from Protrek. The most used features beside time/countdown timer/stopwatch is the compass. I'll say it up front that I'm downsizing my collection. My preferred watches are analog, so the digital watches are leaving me. My Rangeman has already replaced my 9300 Mudman, Riseman and PRW1300. The only features that keep Rangeman relevant are 1000 hr stopwatch and 24 hr CDT. The Gulfmaster has the backlight display, so it can replace my PAW5000 (though I like that I can use ZULU strap with it).

I see a lot of good Gulfmaster review threads, so I don't think I can add any new info. May be lume comparison shots, lol.


----------



## korupt

This has been dispatched ? never owned a G Shock until last week, now I have two :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## Numpsy

So, yesterday I got the 3rd purchase I made last week (another willpower failure when I saw the GD-400s start to appear on Amazon!)
Big and simple this one:
















Nice engraved buckle:








On the downside, the recessed buttons aren't the easiest to press:








On the upside, it does have a pretty sweet white backlight:


----------



## Crater

Great looking GD400, Numpsy  |> Enjoy wearing it

I have ordered a bezel and strap for GW-M5610 for my 5630D, so it will be getting a makeover. Similar to Iyonks matte gold 5030c, just not screwback 










I will have to then find some gold paint for letters, I can't have it with white.


----------



## doctor78SI

I have just ordered/payed my 1st G-Shock watch and for starters I went right to the King ;-) (got it at Chic Time - Luxury & trendy watches at Incredible prices - Chic Time for 85 EUR + 10 EUR Fed-Ex)









(technicaly this is my 2nd G but I lost previous one as a kid 15 yrs ago)


----------



## inox

I have a feeling they will eventually be telling you it's out of stock...



doctor78SI said:


> I have just ordered/payed my 1st G-Shock watch and for starters I went right to the King ;-) (got it at Chic Time - Luxury & trendy watches at Incredible prices - Chic Time for 85 EUR + 10 EUR Fed-Ex)
> 
> View attachment 1631036
> 
> 
> (technicaly this is my 2nd G but I lost previous one as a kid 15 yrs ago)


----------



## doctor78SI

Why do you have that kind of feeling? If that happens I will deman refund by PayPal. No worries.


----------



## inox

Just a hunch. A strong hunch. Let us know what happens!



doctor78SI said:


> Why do you have that kind of feeling? If that happens I will deman refund by PayPal. No worries.


----------



## Rocat

This just in from the Mail Lady. I had the G-7710 and sold it. It was cool but I like this one better. I can read the display quicker and easier.
It came in a Casio box, no tin, hence the cardboard dust on the watch.

****edit typo's 2 hours later**** Multiple University degrees and I still can not spell. LOL


----------



## brvheart

Very nice Ro!!!!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

I am going to get struck by Lighting Yellow Rangeman soon...


----------



## yankeexpress

Incoming from Seiya-san sale day. Positive Gulfmaster.


----------



## korupt

Well 3 days after receiving my much loved GD-350 I have just this second ordered a GW-M5610... I need help?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## kerobert

*GW-9100-CR Solar Atomic Gulfman with titanium back
Thoughts?

*


----------



## kung-fusion

Sniped this poorly listed GW-5600J and other Casio that I don't care about with auction sniper. Got the lot for $46 plus $7 shipping. If the GW-5600J works with a new battery (or maybe just needs a charge) it will turn out to be a great deal because that model is hard to find at a normal price these days.


----------



## Sedi

kung-fusion said:


> Sniped this poorly listed GW-5600J and other Casio that I don't care about with auction sniper. Got the lot for $46 plus $7 shipping. If the GW-5600J works with a new battery (or maybe just needs a charge) it will turn out to be a great deal because that model is hard to find at a normal price these days.


Nice AE-1000 btw - I got one, too - excellent features and I got lucky with mine as it's my most accurate watch - about +2sec/month at room temperature. Just recently got the AE-1200 with the same module but different design. This module of the AE-1000 was later used in the GD-100 (with added display flasher).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Fullers1845

kerobert said:


> *GW-9100-CR Solar Atomic Gulfman with titanium back
> Thoughts?
> 
> *


My favorite G-Shock!


----------



## yankeexpress

kerobert said:


> *GW-9100-CR Solar Atomic Gulfman with titanium back
> Thoughts?
> 
> *


A loaded revolver that needs some sun to get up to H on the charge scale!
Congratulations on a great Gulfman.


----------



## korupt

GW M5610 has been dispatched, sorry..... Just a little excited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## Hardware

doctor78SI said:


> I have just ordered/payed my 1st G-Shock watch and for starters I went right to the King ;-) (got it at Chic Time - Luxury & trendy watches at Incredible prices - Chic Time for 85 EUR + 10 EUR Fed-Ex)
> 
> View attachment 1631036
> 
> 
> (technicaly this is my 2nd G but I lost previous one as a kid 15 yrs ago)


Mine just arrived a few days ago. Yesterday on a hike...


----------



## Numpsy

Mudmen++


----------



## brvheart

Numpsy said:


> Mudmen++


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Chrisek

Crazy I never mentioned it. Locked it down on announcement and should be released later this month. Really excited about it. 










sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa

Just bought my dream watch, GXW-56-1B









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kbuzbee

Congrats Piowa. Very nice.

Ken


----------



## computer_freak

Piowa, very nice! Are you settling on this one?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Numpsy said:


> Mudmen++
> 
> View attachment 1634532
> 
> View attachment 1634533
> 
> View attachment 1634535
> 
> View attachment 1634537


Stunner Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> Just bought my dream watch, GXW-56-1B
> 
> View attachment 1635446
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


E X C E L L E N T  What a catch Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Crazy I never mentioned it. Locked it down on announcement and should be released later this month. Really excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


Great one Chris. Really looking forward to it. Veey cool


----------



## Rocat

I have a Bertucci field watch inbound. The A-2R resin case. As a G-Shock fan, I like resin. Another one of my super cheap pick ups off the 'bay.


----------



## korupt

This ......









And this ....










I'm addicted now :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## nelamvr6

I'm waiting on delivery of one of these:


----------



## Gil_MkIII

You'll love it Piowa, I give mine the most wrist time of my other G's


----------



## Jonnyw2k

Just ordered my first G-Shock had my eye on it since about march, but never being much of a watch person I decided to get a F-91W to see how I coped, and it barely come of my wrist, and if I lose it, it normally only until the hour beep reminds me where it is 

Anyway I have ordered a DW-5600BB-1ER, got my eye on some others already just need to decide an order to buy them in


----------



## nelamvr6

Now also waiting on a DW-5600E. It will arrive before the Rangeman. My third G-Shock this month. I may be in trouble here! This site seems to be even more dangerous to my wallet than Head-Fi!


----------



## Ottovonn

nelamvr6 said:


> Now also waiting on a DW-5600E. It will arrive before the Rangeman. My third G-Shock this month. I may be in trouble here! This site seems to be even more dangerous to my wallet than Head-Fi!
> 
> View attachment 1641183


Once you get the DW-5600e, do not, and I mean, do not google the GW-5000 or read threads about it.

A word of caution:

This place is filled with enablers, people who take delight in watching others indulge in this . . . this madness.


----------



## Jonnyw2k

Ottovonn said:


> Once you get the DW-5600e, do not, and I mean, do not google the GW-5000 or read threads about it.
> 
> A word of caution:
> 
> This place is filled with enablers, people who take delight in watching others indulge in this . . . this madness.


I've already got my eye on:

Casio GW-M5610BC-1ER Men's G-Shock Watch - Nigel O'Hara


----------



## Ottovonn

Jonnyw2k said:


> I've already got my eye on:
> 
> Casio GW-M5610BC-1ER Men's G-Shock Watch - Nigel O'Hara


Okay in all seriousness, I would stay way from Nigel O'Hara. A few of the members here have reported poor customer service from him. If an item is out of stock, he may still accept money and then take weeks to refund it.

Approach with caution.


----------



## Jonnyw2k

Ottovonn said:


> Okay in all seriousness, I would stay way from Nigel O'Hara. A few of the members here have reported poor customer service from him. If an item is out of stock, he may still accept money and then take weeks to refund it.
> 
> Approach with caution.


Cheers for the heads up, that 30% discount looks appealing lol, I really want an analogue gshock so I'm resisting buying that, may opt for the standard m5610, and put a metal bracelet on the 5600BB I ordered,


----------



## Numpsy

Ottovonn said:


> Approach with caution.


Or maybe a flame thrower :-|

Seriously though, they're not a good idea for out of stock items - I'd pay full price at watchshop rather than risk them again.


----------



## korupt

Got my m5610 from amazon for £80! Best I could find at the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## Jonnyw2k

korupt said:


> Got my m5610 from amazon for £80! Best I could find at the time


Which is why I was getting tempted for £122 for the black one with metal bracelet.


----------



## korupt

It's makes me a little envious when I see watches I've paid £80+ for that go for $60 in Walmart 😔


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## Jonnyw2k

korupt said:


> It's makes me a little envious when I see watches I've paid £80+ for that go for $60 in Walmart 


Just save up and go on holiday to America to buy the watches


----------



## Rocat

It's that VAT you guys have over there.



korupt said:


> It's makes me a little envious when I see watches I've paid £80+ for that go for $60 in Walmart 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## Jonnyw2k

Rocat said:


> It's that VAT you guys have over there.


VAT is only 20% so $60(£36.80) should be... £44.16. Maybe a little more with shipping and handling, so £65 tops, yet we still have to pay more in the UK.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

And it's finally here.


----------



## nelamvr6

Well, in spite of Ottovonn's warning, I'm now also waiting on a GW-M5610-1. My 4th G-Shock this month. I think it's official now, I'm hooked!


----------



## Gil_MkIII

Incoming two squares.

DW5600MS1



And a GW55101BJF


----------



## nelamvr6

Well, the DW-5600E-1V arrived. My first square! I can tell there will be many more!


----------



## 9sse

Ordered my first G-Shock yesterday. Got it for about 200$ from a Norwegian seller, which is a bargain(with the prices we have over here).


----------



## kung-fusion

I have another DW-5025D incoming. Condition is pretty poor, but I got it for its parts (total $50 shipped) so I think it was worth it. Going to toss that nasty old resin, and make a mod of some kind out of it. I will probably go for a gold display like the DW-5600EG, and black resin. I kind of want to do something more creative than that, but still reviewing the options and what parts are available.


----------



## Jonnyw2k

Its here!


----------



## yankeexpress

Incoming GW-9400RDJ with carbon fiber strap JDM.










Incoming GW-9300RD atomic version JDM with carbon fiber strap










Have not located a JDM Gulfman yet.


----------



## kbuzbee

Nice YE! Are you keeping it stock or turning it positive? 

Ken


----------



## yankeexpress

kbuzbee said:


> Nice YE! Are you keeping it stock or turning it positive?
> 
> Ken


You raise a very interesting question. Have thought about it and
Probably keep both negative as already have a positive red Mudman.


----------



## yankeexpress

Received confirmed shipping and EMS tracking numbers. 
Hope to get them during the week. 
Usually land at JFK in NY, get cleared thru customs and a day to get to me.



yankeexpress said:


> Incoming GW-9400RDJ with carbon fiber strap JDM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming GW-9300RD atomic version JDM with carbon fiber strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not located a JDM Gulfman yet.


----------



## zimbo777

I dont know about anyone else in here YE but I know I can't wait to see your pics once this new red beast of a rangeman arrives :-! ...and I think they will be the first of a member in here too :think:


----------



## Rocat

I just picked this up a couple of hours ago from Wal-Mart.


----------



## yankeexpress

Nice snag! Now Time to clean it up with a Q-tip, some Goo-Gone and elbow grease to remove the silly lettering [see below] that's gonna look weird as it wears off unevenly.


----------



## Rocat

Yankee,

Is the outer bezel on the "metal one" plastic? Mine is plastic. The concern I have is if I rub/scratch too hard, it will scratch through the color to a base color. If it is anything like my DW-290 the writing will come off in a couple weeks.

I chose this one for the features of the timers but also the larger time, day, and date. The AE-1200 has smaller time and especially day/date.



yankeexpress said:


> Nice snag! Now Time to clean it up with a Q-tip, some Goo-Gone and elbow grease to remove the silly lettering [see below] that's gonna look weird as it wears off unevenly.


----------



## yankeexpress

The one in the photo I did recently. The black lettering is a thin paint or ink and comes off with a light rubbing with Goo-gone without hurting the silver coating.

And, not suggesting you actually do this next step but I did open up the watch and remove more lettering inside too. There is a thread on this forum about it last spring, I believe.



Rocat said:


> Yankee,
> 
> Is the outer bezel on the "metal one" plastic? Mine is plastic. The concern I have is if I rub/scratch too hard, it will scratch through the color to a base color. If it is anything like my DW-290 the writing will come off in a couple weeks.
> 
> I chose this one for the features of the timers but also the larger time, day, and date. The AE-1200 has smaller time and especially day/date.


----------



## yankeexpress

yankeexpress said:


> Nice snag! Now Time to clean it up with a Q-tip, some Goo-Gone and elbow grease to remove the silly lettering [see below] that's gonna look weird as it wears off unevenly.


Compare after above with stock below


----------



## Rocat

I could open it up but I like the nerdy-ness of writing inside the case.



yankeexpress said:


> The one in the photo I did recently. The black lettering is a thin paint or ink and comes off with a light rubbing with Goo-gone without hurting the silver coating.
> 
> And, not suggesting you actually do this next step but I did open up the watch and remove more lettering inside too. There is a thread on this forum about it last spring, I believe.


----------



## kung-fusion

I said I wasn't going to buy anymore vintage G-shocks, and I'm not. I swear. But how could I pass on this... a 691 DW-5600C for $6.50 with free shipping. Even if it turns out not to be salvageable, it will give me at least $6.50 worth of entertainment to pick one of these apart again. It's been a while


----------



## polszki

interesting looking lot from ebay, price was 9.99USD. I was only able to spot the gameboy watch, but maybe some g-shocks are there as well.
Anyone can spot any specific models?
Picture is owned by the seller.


----------



## Numpsy

After watching an orange PRG-270 on ebay for a bit, I seem to have been teased into a purple one instead...

Actually, I didn't see much in the way of UK listings, so I've gone with a US seller along with ebays own customs clearance thing (those excessive delivery company fees are too annoying). Never tried using that before, so hopefully it'll all work nicely.


----------



## 9sse

Just arrived. It is completely dead, but hopefully it will kick back to life after some time in the sun.


----------



## 9sse

It's alive! Nice lume as well, although I'm not so sure about longevity.


----------



## inox

That's awesome that it points everything straight up before it dies.



9sse said:


> Just arrived. It is completely dead, but hopefully it will kick back to life after some time in the sun.


----------



## Crater

9sse said:


> It's alive! Nice lume as well, although I'm not so sure about longevity.


Love it |> |> Which model is this exactly, the model number?


----------



## 9sse

Crater said:


> Love it |> |> Which model is this exactly, the model number?


Thank you. The model number is G-1250D-1ADR.


----------



## Rocat

After talking with Sedi and looking at what my next purchase should be; I decided on the nerdy DB-E30. I am amazed at what the Non-G-Shock Casio world has to offer.
It has a big acrylic crystal, so it may become a scratch magnet. But nothing a little Poly Watch can not fix down the road.

It should be here by Thursday or Friday at the latest.


----------



## Numpsy

Navy time :-!






























Going to take me a while to work out all the features on this one!


----------



## psweeting

Pulled the trigger on this 9900 jelly for a beater - looks a bit beat up already with some scuffs but will hopefully clean up well.


----------



## Inca Bloc

i ordered the Casio G-Shock AWG-M100B-1AER , it should be here before the end of the week :
















i like the stealth look, multiband 6 and tough solar. It's my first G with "analog" hands...


----------



## kbuzbee

Numpsy said:


> Navy time :-!
> Going to take me a while to work out all the features on this one!


It really won't. The Ranger is quite intuitive. It "seems" complicated, but I find it really easy to use.

There's a guy on YouTube who did a couple really good videos that will take your learning curve down from a day to an hour(ish) His youtube ID is fwupow.

Enjoy.

Ken


----------



## Kev55

kbuzbee said:


> It really won't. The Ranger is quite intuitive. It "seems" complicated, but I find it really easy to use.
> 
> There's a guy on YouTube who did a couple really good videos that will take your learning curve down from a day to an hour(ish) His youtube ID is *fwupow*.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Ken


...and a member here with the same ID. Best G-Shock reviews on youtube, bar none.


----------



## kbuzbee

Kev55 said:


> ...and a member here with the same ID. Best G-Shock reviews on youtube, bar none.


I kinda figured but hated to assume. Appreciate the confirmation, brother.

Ken


----------



## nelamvr6

I finally caught up with my mail! I got these new toys in my mailbox:

Rangeman









GW-M5610


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Just placed order for GW-9400KJ-8JR







Oh, For another week my quite suburban life is over. Constant checking trucking update and be on look out my mailwoman.


----------



## James142

I got the itch and ordered this from Amazon last night, getting it tomorrow. Never had one of these before.









I like the stealthy looks and high contrast of the white hands with the dark dial.

Haven't gotten something new in a while. It'll be fun to try it out.


----------



## Jasabor

I have another screwback incoming. After a debacle of a DW-5600C,never showed up and a refund,ordered a DW-5700D-8JF. The silver one with a metal bracelet.









I always liked the 5700,odd but a good looking G! It took me a week of thoughts,but i had to hit the button on this one.


----------



## signalfillsthevoid

Hey guys, my first post in the G-Shock forum. I ordered a GW-7900, but unfortunately the shop had it on back order, so hopefully will get it next week.

Oh, and I added a GW-M5610 to the order, so I would reach the limit for free shipping, and this particular shop gave a 5% discount on the first order with them. It would have been foolish to order only 1 watch in such circumstances, right?
I mean, I would have ended up buying it anyway at a later time. It's perfectly rational. 😉


----------



## nelamvr6

Congrats! I think you did well, and you got a couple of great G-Shocks coming!

Now comes the hard part, the waiting!



signalfillsthevoid said:


> Hey guys, my first post in the G-Shock forum. I ordered a GW-7900, but unfortunately the shop had it on back order, so hopefully will get it next week.
> 
> Oh, and I added a GW-M5610 to the order, so I would reach the limit for free shipping, and this particular shop gave a 5% discount on the first order with them. It would have been foolish to order only 1 watch in such circumstances, right?
> I mean, I would have ended up buying it anyway at a later time. It's perfectly rational. 


----------



## Piowa

Orange fella









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

oh my GOD!! Piowa, 4 G-shocks...... thats unheard of from you, is the world coming to an end


----------



## Piowa

Vade_R said:


> oh my GOD!! Piowa, 4 G-shocks...... thats unheard of from you, is the world coming to an end


One of them is actually sold, but I am waiting (2 weeks now) for the money from the buyer. 8-(

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Love Sea and Earth is here. 2 days from Japan. Very mucho good!


----------



## yankeexpress

2 new divers, out of production and NOS
Marlin MDV-104



















MTD-1048 Super Illuminator


----------



## kung-fusion

Actually got this a week ago, but didn't take a photo until today. Those who like squares will know it of course. There's a little story behind it, will tell later, no time now.

EXTREEEEEEME CLOSEUP


----------



## yankeexpress

My first Edifice Casio is a Speedy homage down to the twisted lugs. Not bad for $70 delivered


----------



## discoburg




----------



## engr.pol

For times when the going gets tough..


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

I just could not resist. I'm weak







Just placed order for this: *GW-9400RDJ-4JF
*


----------



## kbuzbee

Nice! Are you leaving it neg?

Ken


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

NOPE!
It is going to be like this:







LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kbuzbee

Nice! Yeah I saw that mod. Earthwatch looks great in red, I gotta say.

Ken


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

kbuzbee said:


> Nice! Yeah I saw that mod. Earthwatch looks great in red, I gotta say.
> 
> Ken


 it looks good in anything. I kind a relived that there is no new Rangeman color/models for now. I needed a break!


----------



## kbuzbee

I don't doubt that. You've been on quite a run with these things. Every time I think I'm out of control, I look over your and YE's posts and I feel better ;-)

Ken


----------



## Ottovonn

FJay Iceberg White said:


> NOPE!
> It is going to be like this:
> View attachment 1659031
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow! That looks better than either standard models, in my humble opinion. I thought the underlying white resin sort of cheapened the Red Rangeman. And the red underlying the gray on the Love the Sea and Earth model looked a bit off. I think it looks perfect now, taking the best of both worlds.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## FJay Iceberg White

kbuzbee said:


> I don't doubt that. You've been on quite a run with these things. Every time I think I'm out of control, I look over your and YE's posts and I feel better ;-)
> 
> Ken


haha!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress

I resemble that remark!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FJay Iceberg White said:


> NOPE!
> It is going to be like this:
> View attachment 1659031
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very nice. Like it


----------



## yankeexpress

My first 6900 (have 2 X6900)

DW-6900CS


----------



## Hackman61

I gave my son my DW5600E-1V awhile ago. I miss it so I have another coming tomorrow. I wear my GWM5610 most of the time, but I am finding myself a slave to the rcvd. The simplicity of put it on and walk out sounds good to me. Plus it's cheap.


----------



## zimbo777

yankeexpress said:


>


Wowzers!!!


----------



## Rocat

Wow! That's a lot of Ranger's. You've got yourself you own personal fighting force right there of Army Rangers.



yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## felipefuda

My first round.....

Solar non atomic

Enviado de meu XT925 usando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Speedy homage right down to the twisted lugs by Casio for under $80......Bravo!

2 blue second hands, Casio Edifice EF-503-DW on SNPR strap, my first Edifice.


----------



## tgdtown

CASIO GW-9400RDJ-4JF RANGEMAN MEN IN RESCUE RED IS A MUST HAVE!!!


----------



## Shaggy2002

I have the GDX6900GD-9 incoming.


----------



## yankeexpress

Under $59 delivered on bracelet with blue bezel


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Another 2 days shipping from Japan. It's faster than in US.


----------



## yankeexpress

Casio Edifice EF-503D-2


----------



## yankeexpress

From f/29, our own sales forum, the rare white dial version of the MTD-1010


----------



## skaapsker

I have the GW3000B incoming. This is my first G-Shock and hopefully not the last.


----------



## Hardware

skaapsker said:


> I have the GW3000B incoming. This is my first G-Shock and hopefully not the last.
> 
> View attachment 1681738


I'm not normally a fan of analogue Gs, but that one just seems..._right_.


----------



## windows95

G crazy at the moment, shortly after all three camo models arrived I clapped eyes on the Mudman Navy! Added to basket! On route from Seiya, not listed on his site now so just in time.

http://www.g-shock.co.uk/product/?v=G-9300NV-2ER


----------



## windows95

G crazy at the moment, shortly after all three camo models arriving I clapped eyes on the Mudman Navy, added to basket! On route from Seiya, not listed on his site now so maybe just in time 

http://www.g-shock.co.uk/product/?v=G-9300NV-2ER


----------



## windows95

Damn tapatalk, thought it had not posted, not sure how to delete, still worth posting twice!


----------



## Skeptical

I decided to add a Mudman as well, but the plain GW9300 will have to do for me.


----------



## Rocat

WS-220-1 inbound after much deliberation between this one and the WS200H. I had hoped the alarm would be much louder on the 200H. But when I tested it at the store it did not seem much louder to me. So I went with the GR-8900-1JF clone.


----------



## Numpsy

Got my new purple pro-trek the other day. The ebay international shipping thing was a bit on the slow side, but it's nice not having to worry about the extra processing fees when it's delivered 






























I've got another mudman on the way as well - a rather brightly coloured one at that (spent a bit more that I planned, but still ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Numpsy said:


> Got my new purple pro-trek the other day. The ebay international shipping thing was a bit on the slow side, but it's nice not having to worry about the extra processing fees when it's delivered
> 
> View attachment 1704122
> 
> View attachment 1704130
> 
> View attachment 1704138
> 
> View attachment 1704146
> 
> 
> I've got another mudman on the way as well - a rather brightly coloured one at that (spent a bit more that I planned, but still ;-)


Congrats. Love the purple. Nice catch


----------



## Rocat

That's a Plum crazy watch!


Numpsy said:


> Got my new purple pro-trek the other day. The ebay international shipping thing was a bit on the slow side, but it's nice not having to worry about the extra processing fees when it's delivered
> 
> View attachment 1704122
> 
> View attachment 1704130
> 
> View attachment 1704138
> 
> View attachment 1704146
> 
> 
> I've got another mudman on the way as well - a rather brightly coloured one at that (spent a bit more that I planned, but still ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress

Skeptical said:


> I decided to add a Mudman as well, but the plain GW9300 will have to do for me.
> 
> View attachment 1703522


Not hardly plain with a CF strap. Congrats!


----------



## CasioVibe

Received my GD-400 today and love the watch! The Bullbars are a nice touch. The strap is actually surprisingly comfortable and looks great!

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Numpsy

Rocat said:


> That's a Plum crazy watch!




It's pretty nice though, and good value for money (lots of features, big easy to read display, feels pretty good quality).
I wasn't sure whether to get this one or the orange version, but i'm pretty pleased with this one


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Since Casio did not come with new Rangeman model yet i thought i'll keep myself occupied:
GD-X6900FB-8BCR. Always had a thing for jelly band and bezel.


----------



## yankeexpress

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Since Casio did not come with new Rangeman model yet i thought i'll keep myself occupied:
> GD-X6900FB-8BCR. Always had a thing for jelly band and bezel.
> View attachment 1713962


My X say hello!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Have a couple of G-Shock coming:
GD-X6900FB-8BCR
GW-9400-1
GW-9400-3
GD-X6900MH-1CR


----------



## Chrisek

Finally










sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


Wow... Congrats Chris


----------



## Shaggy2002

I have a black Rangeman and DW5600CS-Yellow incoming.


----------



## Shaggy2002

Just got this in the mail.


----------



## Rocat

These two arrived earlier today. WS-220-1 and AE-1200WHB-3B


Already blacked out the "light" button on the WS-220 this afternoon. Hooray for Testor's model paint.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

I double my Love for Sea and THE Earth. (Moon is coming tomorrow)


----------



## Gunny Fitz

Hey All
New to site and still finding my way around. Cannot seem to find the PM buttons to members so please excuse my thread interuption here:
To: 
FJ Iceberg White - please contact me via msg so you can educate me on the Rangeman item? Thx! 

I'm VERY VERY impressed with these new G Shocks and can't get over how far they've come since my early Marine Corps days wearing one in Okinawa!


----------



## kbuzbee

Gunny Fitz said:


> FJ Iceberg White - please contact me via msg so you can educate me on the Rangeman item? Thx!


I'm sure he will, but you could just post your questions. Rangeman has a huge following here, myself included.

Ken


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Gunny Fitz said:


> Hey All
> New to site and still finding my way around. Cannot seem to find the PM buttons to members so please excuse my thread interuption here:
> To:
> FJ Iceberg White - please contact me via msg so you can educate me on the Rangeman item? Thx!
> 
> I'm VERY VERY impressed with these new G Shocks and can't get over how far they've come since my early Marine Corps days wearing one in Okinawa!


 yup just did


----------



## nelamvr6

I liked my Mudman so much, that I had to buy a JDM with atomic time! Now waiting on this:









A GW-9300-1JF, complete with carbon fiber strap!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

nelamvr6 said:


> I liked my Mudman so much, that I had to buy a JDM with atomic time! Now waiting on this:
> 
> View attachment 1790122
> 
> 
> A GW-9300-1JF, complete with carbon fiber strap!


Wow. Very nice. Worthwhile having both versions. Enjoy.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Moon is here!


----------



## Piowa

Please tell me i didn't loose my mind. Franken DW-5600 is coming tomorrow...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

:-d |>

You wanted yellow square, no matter which one


----------



## Piowa

Crater said:


> :-d |>
> 
> You wanted yellow square, no matter which one


I just changed my mind. It is too small. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Piowa said:


> Please tell me i didn't loose my mind. Franken DW-5600 is coming tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 1800802
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


The Mustard yellow?









Piowa you ought to learn not to browse for G's when hungry, it leads you into this kind of troubles...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

went a lit of a overboard. Nostalgia about the times when i was growing up back in USSR.
Vostok:








Poljot


----------



## Shaggy2002

Piowa said:


> Please tell me i didn't loose my mind. Franken DW-5600 is coming tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 1800802
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Just got mine in about an hour ago.


----------



## dhodesign

Got these yesterday, haven't set the time yet. hahaha. It's great they are bringing back the bullbars, the resin strap on this one is very comfy. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

dhodesign said:


> Got these yesterday, haven't set the time yet. hahaha. It's great they are bringing back the bullbars, the resin strap on this one is very comfy.


Nice one, please report it in a counting thread

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ottovonn

A DW-5600c









and a Timex


----------



## Walton

You need this jersey now.


----------



## nelamvr6

Well, my specific sickness progresses unabated! I couldn't resist. I love the King that I already have so much, but the one thing it lacked was Atomic Time. So now I'm waiting on this:









A GWX-56-1BJF

I think we all know, this won't be my last G-Shock, but it will be my next...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

nelamvr6 said:


> Well, my specific sickness progresses unabated! I couldn't resist. I love the King that I already have so much, but the one thing it lacked was Atomic Time. So now I'm waiting on this:
> 
> View attachment 1827866
> 
> 
> A GWX-56-1BJF
> 
> I think we all know, this won't be my last G-Shock, but it will be my next...


Excellent. Splendid King


----------



## nelamvr6

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Excellent. Splendid King


Thanks! I owe it all to all of the nice enablers here!


----------



## Rocat

Is that NOS? It's nice either way. Good job!



Ottovonn said:


> A DW-5600c
> 
> View attachment 1823242


----------



## yankeexpress

nelamvr6 said:


> Well, my specific sickness progresses unabated! I couldn't resist. I love the King that I already have so much, but the one thing it lacked was Atomic Time. So now I'm waiting on this:
> 
> View attachment 1827866
> 
> 
> A GWX-56-1BJF
> 
> I think we all know, this won't be my last G-Shock, but it will be my next...


Nice! Mine says hello.


----------



## nelamvr6

yankeexpress said:


> Nice! Mine says hello.




When I get mine, I'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## Skeptical

Adding to my solar/atomic collection.


----------



## dlavi

Gd350 should be here Monday.


----------



## Shaggy2002

Got this in the mail yesterday.









Loving the Rangeman. 4th Rangrman and more to come.....lol


----------



## Ottovonn

Rocat said:


> Is that NOS? It's nice either way. Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> Ottovonn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A DW-5600c
> 
> View attachment 1823242
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> It's not quite NOS, I think. The seller apparently bought the watch and kept it in storage, worn probably a few times.
Click to expand...


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Sold my day beater GDF-100-1A and it on it's way to Ecuador.
Got me golden eye Mudman. Got to love the craigslist.


----------



## Ant29

Waiting on my first Rangeman to get here from Amazon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

,,,,,,, on the way to HK ...


Crater knows


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ,,,,,,, on tbe way to HK ...
> 
> Crater knows


Yesss, finally arriving! :-d |> Can't wait to see some shots


----------



## Shaggy2002

Frogman just got here and the Riseman as well. Going to be a fun day. Now I can participate in FroggyFriday. . 

Pics will come later.


----------



## dlavi

Gd350 arrived today. Removed the wings and it is good to go.


----------



## TixTox

Not G Shock, but they are Casio.

A new Paw1100 and a used Pag40, the 1100 will be here tomorrow, the 40 on Thursday.


----------



## yankeexpress

Recent arrival, nice old diver in need of a cleaning

AMW-S320 ani-digital diver


----------



## SHOCKbug34

My Mudman grail has landed! Finally got my hands on the Smoky. So stoked right now!


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Never thought I could find it. Timing is everything.


----------



## yankeexpress

Breaking my own rule about analogs without a sweep second hand, but this discontinued Solar/Atomic with positive screens, in nice condition at a fair price was a good impulse buy and with 3 simultaneous time zones will be handy in flight and at work. 

GW-2500B is inbound


----------



## yankeexpress

Got this discontinued GB-X6900-4 new for $109 shipped.


----------



## Shaggy2002

Finally got the Frogman. Will post more pic soon.


----------



## xevious

I haven't been around much lately due to personal priorities (death in family, having to move, etc). But I took delivery of a nice box from Japan, loaded with CASIO G-SHOCK goodies. I'll have to post a group shot once I've replaced batteries. Got *2* of the G-3000ML. When Mitch sported that watch sometime last year, I couldn't get over how much I liked it, in addition to the G-3000 having the loudest G-Shock alarm tone I've ever heard (only bested by SGW-200). You'll see those in a few days.

Finally got an MR-G. Well, "sort of". It's the MRG-1. First MR-G made and all digital, but kind of pales in comparison to the much costlier models that came later (mostly all analog) with full titanium bracelets.

I didn't like the look of this watch when I first returned to G-Shock collecting. But over time, the design worked on me. Despite its somewhat dated look, it's a fine watch. The resin quality is superior to its lesser cousins in the main G-SHOCK lineup. Plus it has an all titanium case. I like how the top window shows the day, but then switches over to a mode indicator (and does a roll-up instead of rapid swap). Snagging one for a pittance, considering it is made of titanium, was a major draw. The band is really nice with a beveled edges all throughout and a grip texture inside. The buckle design acts as a keeper, which is rather interesting despite being inconvenient (you have to really bend the band to get it through). But no annoying "keeper creep"! The alarm tone level on the MRG-1 is very good, above average for CASIO G-SHOCK watches. Design wise, it would've been great to have a toggle press on "A" to switch DAY with MONTH/DATE, and free up some of the digital clutter below. Something that you see on the Gulfman (GW-9100). It shows the year on the display which is kind of silly (who doesn't know the year?), unless you're a time traveler. ;-) Still, better it is 2 digits than 4 as on some other older models. Timer is editable to the second, which is a plus.


----------



## Numpsy

I might have gone a little overboard with the mudmen over the last couple of weeks ;-)


----------



## Marcos

Just ordered a GW-6900 from Argos outlet, £52!


----------



## Rocat

Slap that puppy on a Nato with Casio adapters and you, my friend, are good to go.





Marcos said:


> Just ordered a GW-6900 from Argos outlet, £52!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Another catch of the Day: *GD-X6900FB*. Pawn Shops are not that bad ether. I meant price wise if you know your g-shocks.








[/url]


----------



## Rocat

Just picked up off the bay a G5600A-7 (module 3160). The white resin shall soon be stripped from the case and put aside. I've been wanting to add another G5600 to the collection since I sold off my G5600KG-3. It was not one of my brighter moments LOL.
The watch should be here by the weekend. 

Also inbound from PacPart's are a resin set for a G5600A-3 and a bezel for a G5600A-9. I will need to source a yellow strap from the bay. Man they are proud of yellow straps on the bay. I am just shocked that PacParts actually has the items in stock.


----------



## SHOCKbug34

3 sweet pickups in a space of 3 days!

DW-5600TOD Todd Jordan Collaboration 5600



GW-9300GY Mudman Men in Smoky Gray 


GF-1000BP Frogman Men in Dark Purple


----------



## WhiteOUT

Still loving my square


----------



## Piowa

Not a G-Shock, but Casio waveceptor alarm clock.









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xevious

I recently picked up a DWM-100WC-3T. Nice solid watch, a little small, but sits up tall. Excellent alarm tone. Will take a pic soon.








Also, finally got myself one of these!


----------



## Rocat

I thought you had one/some of these already. I'm shocked if have not.



xevious said:


> I recently picked up a DWM-100WC-3T. Nice solid watch, a little small, but sits up tall. Excellent alarm tone. Will take a pic soon.
> View attachment 1875538
> 
> 
> Also, finally got myself one of these!
> 
> View attachment 1875546


----------



## Rocat

Bought a G5600A-9 strap to go with the yellow bezel already inbound from PacParts. So when it comes in I will have a G5600A-7 underneath the resin for a G5600A-3 and G5600A-9. A color for each season.


----------



## xevious

Rocat said:


> I thought you had one/some of these already. I'm shocked if have not.


That would be Mitch. He posted about his about a year or two ago... and ever since then, having realized that this watch exists I've been wanting one. Here it is (I apologize for the crappy, dusty photo):









But, I'll be taking a better photo of it once I find the battery charger for my decent camera! And... I'll be including a bonus with it (heh, heh). ;-)


----------



## Rocat

Woke this morning feeling like I needed to add some more color to my watch collection. I already have the WS-220-1 and like it. So with a few bucks burning a hole in my PayPal account I ordered the WS-220-2. I saw one at a store the other week and liked the blue very much.


----------



## Piowa

GD-400-4









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Did some shopping and had a few watches that i picked up today:
GD-350









GR-8900A









AMW-710









Both SGW-500H









GW-2310FB









SOME PROTREK AND PATHFINDERS









AND i have been told if you don't have any squares u r not truly g-shock lover. So what a heck there we go:


----------



## Rocat

ROFL! A few! BTW I have the AMW-710. Take it off the resin strap and put it on a Nato and it will be much more comfortable. Mine says "Hi"!




FJay Iceberg White said:


> Did some shopping and had a few watches that i picked up today:
> GD-350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GR-8900A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMW-710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both SGW-500H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW-2310FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME PROTREK AND PATHFINDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND i have been told if you don't have any squares u r not truly g-shock lover. So what a heck there we go:


----------



## Numpsy

Picked this up new on ebay as something a little different to my other analogue/digital g's:























It's a pretty nice smaller watch, though on the downside I did have to manually adjust the position of the hands after resetting the time (got too used to them moving the hands automatically when the digital time is changed!)


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Another result of a shopping spree. 
Most of them will be available for sale soon. So if you see anything you like check the "for sale" section.

Arnie Watch. Couldn't pass on classic. It the almost the same to my first Casio when i got it 20 years ago. 
Together with Edifice 121 and 133









Mudman Multi Band 5. Been hunting this sucker for a long time. But this one is probably catch and release. 
That little particle at 49 sec is not a scratch. Watch is new. 









GShock GD-100BW Silver mirror bling bling. It just looks amazing in person. 


















GD-350
Had one before and sold it. Missed it. Got another one. Love it!









G-7900









G-8900 That yellowish screen looks awesome!









Just for the fun of it. Suunto VECTOR. Apparently that air bubble in the right upper corner to do compass thing more accurate or something. 









And since i'm only digital guy, decided to get Ana-Digital something. Aviator Gravity Defier looked so promising! And it is. Absolutely feels right on the wrist. Very comfy!







r


----------



## Rocat

Bought another GLX-5600 to replace one I sold. Buying white, not my favorite color. It will be wearing the new yellow resin I just bought the other day.


----------



## Rocat

The GD-350 is a good choice. It just was uncomfortable on my wrist. The G-8900-1 is great. I have that one. The G-7900-1 is also great I had 4 7900's and sold them all. Don't really know why. I would like another some day.


----------



## Piowa

Cheap (12 EUR) and quirky - Poorman's frogman - DW-295









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Piowa said:


> Cheap (12 EUR) and quirky - Poorman's frogman - DW-295
> 
> View attachment 1953834
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


 i guess you gave up on waiting for the next King? haha
I am not big fan of squares but did i hear right that King is discontinued model now?


----------



## kandyredcoi

to match the new bicycle LoL


----------



## yankeexpress

EF-503SG-7


----------



## Rocat

Thanks a lot Cal.45. I just ordered the Casio SGW-200. It should be here late next week. On Monday comes the WS-220-2, the G-7900-1, and the GLX-5600. All that after I just received the G-5600A earlier this week. Somebody stop me please......... 

Hi, My name is Rocat and I am a Casio/G-Shock-a-holic.


----------



## e2k

Finally I can post in this thread; just pulled the trigger on a GW-M5610. It should be here in a week or so.. Can't wait!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kandyredcoi said:


> to match the new bicycle LoL


That's the one. Congrats kandy. Let's see some combo pictures later


----------



## kandyredcoi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's the one. Congrats kandy. Let's see some combo pictures later


delivery date between 11/14-19/2014 hehe  pics soon after


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kandyredcoi said:


> delivery date between 11/14-19/2014 hehe  pics soon after


Awesome. My friend gonna like it too  Cool combo


----------



## kandyredcoi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome. My friend gonna like it too  Cool combo


thanks! other people might see my bike and think its a girls bike tho hahaha im just a short asian man that
likes all colors (even pink) hahaha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kandyredcoi said:


> thanks! other people might see my bike and think its a girls bike tho hahaha im just a short asian man that
> likes all colors (even pink) hahaha


Our F17 mod Sjors is big and bold [ what I can see from his photos ]  and he loves pink and other flashy colours too  There're quite a few on our forum. Not to forget our Hawaiian member Chrisek with all his bright coloured G's. I's cool


----------



## ardbeg_boy

I think this is an ok price. The pic is a carbon fibre band that I think is wrong. Should be A US domestic.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Another bling bling inbound.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

ardbeg_boy said:


> View attachment 1973874
> I think this is an ok price. The pic is a carbon fibre band that I think is wrong. Should be A US domestic.


No it is not going to be carbon fiber band. Third pics is clearing that. Selling marketing.


----------



## Shaggy2002

I have the GW9400-RD incoming. Can't wait.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Tomorrow more


----------



## Crater

What could that be, Tom?  Can't wait for the reveal |>

I ordered something small, but important. I will be finally able to wear my DW-6600 again, after I sacrificed its bezel for DW-6600B in April.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Here ya go.


















GW-9200BLJ-2


----------



## tgdtown

GXW-56, my first KING!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

tgdtown said:


> GXW-56, my first KING!!!
> 
> View attachment 1990482
> 
> View attachment 1990490


Your first King ... and what a stunner. I did pursue this one ( NOS ) for a long time. Congrats! and you gonna love it


----------



## Deimante

I really like this watches brand! I bought mine on this site Item catalog


----------



## Shaggy2002

Shaggy2002 said:


> I have the GW9400-RD incoming. Can't wait.


Also have the GA1000-4A incoming as well. I also bought a DW6300 Frogman from the bay with no bezel. Hopefully I can find a bezel and be able to restore the Froggy.


----------



## Crater

Shaggy2002 said:


> Also have the GA1000-4A incoming as well. I also bought a DW6300 Frogman from the bay with no bezel. Hopefully I can find a bezel and be able to restore the Froggy.


That's gonna be a hard one... 6300 bezels are prone to rotting away, like most gshock these days from that era. And the bezels and straps are discontinued, so finding new one will be difficult. Maybe yahoo auctions, probably only place where you could find them |>


----------



## Shaggy2002

Crater said:


> That's gonna be a hard one... 6300 bezels are prone to rotting away, like most gshock these days from that era. And the bezels and straps are discontinued, so finding new one will be difficult. Maybe yahoo auctions, probably only place where you could find them |>


I felt that was a bad buy, but will eat it up and see what happens I bought it before doing research on it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

M
U
D
M
A
N

9300 series


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> M
> U
> D
> M
> A
> N
> 
> 9300 series


This will be good


----------



## Track40

GPW-1000RAF-1AJR

OH BABY!!!!b-)
The image below is of my actual watch, prior to shipment. 
Will post tons of pix, comparisons and a video, once it arrives.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Another Edifice!


----------



## yankeexpress

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Another Edifice!
> View attachment 2033034


Gorgeous! What is the model number?
Is it EF-527L?

Amazon has it for $115 delivered.
Skywatch.sg had it for $102.
iOffer has it for $71


----------



## yankeexpress

EF-503SG Panda, Quartz
Twisted lugs look the Omega Speedmaster.







































































[


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Yup, it's EF-527L. It reminds me my old Poljot Sturmanskie.







Amazon is the best!
Never got anything of ioffer. Mixed revues.


----------



## e2k

RCVD'd (ha! ;-)) my first G-Shock today; the GW-M5610. It's even nicer than I had imagined it to be!


----------



## tdinut

Awesome! Congratulations. Looks great.



e2k said:


> RCVD'd (ha! ;-)) my first G-Shock today; the GW-M5610. It's even nicer than I had imagined it to be!


----------



## SHOCKbug34

BOOM!


----------



## Keye Skware

Just won this on the eBay this morning. Cannot wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Walton

In


----------



## CasioVibe

I have incoming a classic Casio DW-5200  aka the "Hero" 









Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

SHOCKbug34 said:


> BOOM!


Excellent


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Excellent


 Deepsea I've now got Mud-bola. I'm even considering adding the Sea and Earth Muddie down the track (even though its colours are crazy) to get my ultra rare Mud Trio to compliment my Frog Trio.


----------



## Piowa

My first yellow watch:

View attachment 2067586


Used, but cheap (27 euro shipped)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Very nice, the TYO version |> Mine gray is NYC. For 27 €, amazing deal, looks in great condition. You didn't get the camo 5500 a while ago, so this one is a must


----------



## lmrizzo

I have an MTGS-1000D-1A4 in the mail and scheduled to arrive today. Will post pix!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

SHOCKbug34 said:


> Deepsea I've now got Mud-bola. I'm even considering adding the Sea and Earth Muddie down the track (even though its colours are crazy) to get my ultra rare Mud Trio to compliment my Frog Trio.


You simply caught the MUD-bug34 ;-) Still not so serious. Ok turrning up.the heat


----------



## jack3630

Hey, I am very very happy. I bought at "the bay" a MT-G-1500. And now the price: 119 EUR!!! Today the postman brought my very early christmas-present 

Daniel


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Deepsea_dweller said:


> You simply caught the MUD-bug34 ;-) Still not so serious. Ok turrning up.the heat


 oh man... Don't show me that...


----------



## Keye Skware

Got this bad boy in the mail today. I love the size and the analog functions. Per some of the reviews I've read, the digital displays are very difficult to read. You really have to hold the watch in just the right light. I'm telling myself it won't be a deal-breaker, but only time will tell.



Keye Skware said:


> Just won this on the eBay this morning. Cannot wait for it to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 2058754


----------



## yankeexpress

Keye Skware said:


> Got this bad boy in the mail today. I love the size and the analog functions. Per some of the reviews I've read, the digital displays are very difficult to read. You really have to hold the watch in just the right light. I'm telling myself it won't be a deal-breaker, but only time will tell.


Took a long time to find a positive display version at a fair price in mint condition...finally happened recently. Had to get over my personal rule that all analog watches have a sweep second hand. Break that rule occasionally for exceptional timepieces.


----------



## SHOCKbug34

My first oddball. A couple more to arrive.


----------



## kandyredcoi

thank you Macy's F&F i pick her up on Dec 3


----------



## SHOCKbug34

You won't be disappointed with that 5500. The negative is very legible.


----------



## idkfa

Finally pulled the trigger on a Froggie:









I may eventually try to restore the resin to clear, in the meantime I am going to get a blue or black resin set for it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

idkfa said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a Froggie:
> 
> View attachment 2108938
> 
> 
> I may eventually try to restore the resin to clear, in the meantime I am going to get a blue or black resin set for it.


Very nice indeed


----------



## kandyredcoi

SHOCKbug34 said:


> You won't be disappointed with that 5500. The negative is very legible.


good to know, thanks!


----------



## Piowa

dw-6900tk









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Piowa. Well done. Looking forward to it


----------



## Rocat

Something that I've drooled over is inbound. When it gets here you will all get to see it! Now the waiting begins....


----------



## Crater

Rocat said:


> Something that I've drooled over is inbound. When it gets here you will all get to see it! Now the waiting begins....


Is it a 1000 series Frogman? You have been talking about it for a long time


----------



## Macteabird

GW9400-1 'Rangeman' incoming this week, needless to say, ...STOKED!!!!!


----------



## Rocat

Maybe.....maybe not. 



Crater said:


> Is it a 1000 series Frogman? You have been talking about it for a long time


----------



## Shaggy2002

Just got a GW5600J a few mins ago. Playing around with it now.

































Still waiting on three more watches. The gw9400RD and two aviators G's.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Rocat said:


> Maybe.....maybe not.


I like this guessing game


----------



## Blurter

Have a gw9400-1 on the way to go with my gw9400-3. Or maybe as a module donor. We'll see.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Shaggy2002 said:


> Just got a GW5600J a few mins ago. Playing around with it now.
> 
> View attachment 2197258
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197282
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198258
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198266
> 
> 
> Still waiting on three more watches. The gw9400RD and two aviators G's.


Nice


----------



## Chrisek

Finally looking to pick up my orange squares this week.










And a GA400.










Been looking forward to these for a very long time  and last G purchases of the year for me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Finally looking to pick up my orange squares this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a GA400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking forward to these for a very long time  and last G purchases of the year for me.


Bravo Chris. Really uplifting colours Congrats! Think I can pull off someting nice for New Year as welly


----------



## Chrisek

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bravo Chris. Really uplifting colours Congrats! Think I can pull off someting nice for New Year as welly


Ah, well for next year I already have a piece lined up. Gundam #2.










February release.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh I meant 4 coming New Years Eve ... Sorry was not so clear :-( Awesome Gundam Chris. Loving it ...


----------



## Hardware

My incoming Citizeiko cleared customs 3 days ago... (waiting impatiently...)


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Oddball G #2 Breezy Blue Jason G-001SN. A refreshing change from the serious G's in my collection. More fun and happy-go-lucky.


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Chrisek said:


> Finally looking to pick up my orange squares this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a GA400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking forward to these for a very long time  and last G purchases of the year for me.


DO IT!


----------



## raceclawt

G-5600-9jf,,,in custom hands for now:


----------



## Crater

How time flies... I remember like it was yesterday I opened this ''Incoming for 2014'' thread and now in few days we willl have to start new one 

I don't have anything incoming now, but 2015 will defenetly be the year for GW-5000 for me, finally :-d I've wanted to buy it few times this year, but always something came up. Main distraction was Rangeman.

Hopefully January will be the right time to order:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> How time flies... I remember like it was yesterday I opened this ''Incoming for 2014'' thread and now in few days we willl have to start new one
> 
> I don't have anything incoming now, but 2015 will defenetly be the year for GW-5000 for me, finally :-d I've wanted to buy it few times this year, but always something came up. Main distraction was Rangeman.
> 
> Hopefully January will be the right time to order:


Awesome Nik. Perhaps you're going to start 2015 any time soon. The 2014 thread has been a great success so far and the new one might be even better  Btw the DW 5000 is a must 4 u  Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome Nik. Perhaps you're going to start 2015 any time soon. The 2014 thread has been a great success so far and the new one might be even better  Btw the DW 5000 is a must 4 u  Really looking forward to it.


Thanks Tom  Just few more weeks and 2015 thread will have to be started |>

I'm also looking forward to the GW-5000. Not many g-shocks on my to-buy list at the moment, tried most of them... but this one is a must |>


----------



## Rocat

Can we at least wait until January 1st to start the 2015 thread?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Rocat said:


> Can we at least wait until January 1st to start the 2015 thread?


Don't worry. Crater will wait


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Thanks Tom  Just few more weeks and 2015 thread will have to be started |>
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the GW-5000. Not many g-shocks on my to-buy list at the moment, tried most of them... but this one is a must |>


New old stock or used Nik?


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> New old stock or used Nik?


No idea yet, we'll see how the prices will be then. Hard to find GW-5000 used for sale, but I will probably go for new anyways


----------



## yschow

Can't get enough with 350.....now adding 350-1 besides last year acquisition of 350B-1 & 350-8.


----------



## yankeexpress

Crater said:


> No idea yet, we'll see how the prices will be then. Hard to find GW-5000 used for sale, but I will probably go for new anyways


Been seeing more used 5000 lately

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-casio-g-shock-gw5000-bnib-1254266.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casio-g-shock-gw-5000-1jf-bnib-1266450.html

2 others were sold


----------



## Shaggy2002

Just got the GW5600J and loving it. After reading all your post about the DW5000, I can't wait for the 2015 incoming thread because that will be the first watch for me next year.


----------



## Macteabird

3261 Casio G-Shock G9300-1 mudman (incoming soon). Lets all get dirty.  ..Is there a count for the mudders out there?


----------



## Crater

yankeexpress said:


> Been seeing more used 5000 lately
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-casio-g-shock-gw5000-bnib-1254266.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casio-g-shock-gw-5000-1jf-bnib-1266450.html
> 
> 2 others were sold


Thanks for the links |> No money in the bank at the moment, but good to know there are GW-5000 on the used market... I have to check more regulary, missed them both.


----------



## SHOCKbug34

My 2014 had just ended with a bang. Had a triple surprise today at work!

Finally got my:

Kermit Jr.



Khaki Green KING



Burgundy C3 (oddball G #3)



Sad to wrap up my whirlwind collection for 2014. I've obtained everything that I've wanted so far and will be looking forward to newer models in 2015. Time to all out save again!

Merry Xmas and happy new year to all in WUS!

Cheers!

Kind regards shockbug34


----------



## LanceUCCS

Got a GW-M5610 and a new strap/bezel/battery for my old GW-300 in the mail.


----------



## 02civicsi

Picked up a GWM-5610MR-4JF today at Macy's along with the pink camo GMDS6900CF-4CR for my daughter for X-Mas.


----------



## bravoecho

*GWN-1000C-1AJF*


----------



## Alpha2422

This is the only G-Shock I have ever re-purchased. It was my very first basic square and I realised my mistake soon after I sold it a year back. Just last night I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw one new with tags for ~US$128!! Snapped it up straight away.

I've had my eyes on this next piece for about 2 years, but never wanted to pay around the $400-$500 mark for it. From the same seller, grabbed it new with tags for ~US$250!









This weekend has been very successful


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bravoecho said:


> *GWN-1000C-1AJF*
> 
> View attachment 2283418
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283426


Looks great. Nice shots Congrats!


----------



## scottydoesnt

Just won an eBay auction for the Black Dee & Ricky complete with tin and outer box. Very excited. My new G6900EB-2 just arrived today too, and it is a nice looking piece.


----------



## Blurter

I have a GA1000FC-1A on the way ?









Internets photo


----------



## Shaggy2002

Just got the GWM5610 in the mail. Second square in two weeks. I think that's the last G for 2014, but you never know.

2015 Where Are You???


----------



## bravoecho

arrived 2 days before...


----------



## Blurter

Now also have a GWM5610BC-1JF on the way. ?








Internets photo


----------



## scottydoesnt

I've got a brand new Krink 6900 coming soon after striking a deal. I've also pulled the trigger on GA-310-4 after always wanting one.


----------



## ricardomfs

Just got three this week, a grx-5600ge, that is really difficult to read but looks so good  and two old pieces Completely new, never got outside the box, one is to go and the other for the collection, this two are massive, and look so cool


----------



## digitalxni

I've currently got a DW6900CS-4ER on the way









and saw a GW-M5610BC-1ER going cheap (50% off on watchshop!) so bought that on impulse!


----------



## hishammsm

I wonder who is gonna kick start the new year's thread ;-)


----------



## digitalxni

hishammsm said:


> I wonder who is gonna kick start the new year's thread ;-)


I ordered a Rangeman before the New Year but it hasn't arrived yet. Does that count? :-d


----------



## Rocat

Yes we do need a new 2015 thread. I would start it, but nothing ordered yet. 

I can't believe I went more than a month without buying a single watch!
(Hand to forehead feeling for fever) Nope....no temperature.


----------



## gripmaster

Rocat said:


> Yes we do need a new 2015 thread. I would start it, but nothing ordered yet.
> 
> I can't believe I went more than a month without buying a single watch!
> (Hand to forehead feeling for fever) Nope....no temperature.


hehe no one's putting the cards on the table ey? well don't look at me - I'm done. No more Gs...

oh and take off that scuba mask, and you'll feel temperature, no doubt...


----------



## Rocat

I am waiting for certain Rakuten sellers to reopen next week.


----------



## Oldbugr

I'm waiting too Rocat!!!!!



Rocat said:


> I am waiting for certain Rakuten sellers to reopen next week.


----------



## Numpsy

Rather overdue, but here's a couple of late purchases from last year:

First, an 'S' model edifice. I wasn't sure about getting this after reading the 'beware of the s' thread, but it seems to be syncing and charging ok (it had a pretty low charge when I got it, but it seems ok after being in the sun for a while).
















There's also this one, which is a result of browsing ebay while being a bit bored at work while counting down towards xmas 
















I've already got my first 2015 purchase on the way as well


----------



## Shaggy2002

gripmaster said:


> hehe no one's putting the cards on the table ey? well don't look at me - I'm done. No more Gs...
> 
> oh and take off that scuba mask, and you'll feel temperature, no doubt...


We got a new one started. I pull the trigger and got two new Rangerman. What a start to 2015.


----------

